# ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE ?CHALLENGER?



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

*

ALL WATCHES ARE RESERVED!
Please do send in your reservation! We will maintain a waiting list, as we know from experience that some people will cancel before delivery. Cars break down, partners get angry, jobs are lost.... There is still hope. We will accept 25 members to go on the waiting list maximum.

SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*
*Manufactured by TNT

[edit: added final renderings of the two winning production colors: black and blueberry. See under "THE PROCESS" for reservation instructions. In the meantime bezel markings have changed after member's valuable comments.]

BLACK

*
View attachment 1214173

View attachment 1214174

View attachment 1214175

View attachment 1214176

*
BLUEBERRY

*
View attachment 1214178

View attachment 1214179

View attachment 1214177
*

SPEC SHEET (with latest bezel design)

*
View attachment 1218426


We are delighted to present a unique watch that will be only available through the Watchuseek forum, for members only.

TNT developed this flieger style, fixed lug rattrapante in close cooperation with Watchuseek. Only *75 pieces* will be made at a price of € 899,00 incl. value added taxes (European Union), or € 742,98 export price (for non-EU countries).

We will try to set out all relevant info in this long opening post. In case you have further questions, please do leave a comment or send a PM and we will answer and/or update the opening post as soon as time allows.

As the production of each new watch is a journey, we will share news updates, pictures, drawings and any hick-ups openly during the trip. For us this project only will be a success if you can also enjoy riding the roads towards the destination with us.

*THE WATCH*

The watch has a 316L stainless steel case with a diameter of 43mm. It houses a Swiss made Valjoux 7750 with AROLA Alfred Rochat & Fils RAT1 module. This movement is a "top execution" with côtes de Genève and perlage. The movement will have a skeletonized rotor (not in our drawing yet). Please have a look at this wikipedia page with a basic explanation of the "rattrapante/double chronograph" complication.

[edit: we added a picture] A picture of the actual movement:

View attachment 1211216


Here you can see the rotor still with the name of the original buying company that went bankrupt: immediately showing the reasing why we have been able to purchase the movements at an incredible price. The rotor will be changed by us, a design will be shown as soon as possible.[edit end]

We chose for the non-typical placement of the crown and pushers to have the sub dial with the time indication on the 12 'o clock position. The subdials:
- "3" position: 12 Hours counter
- "6" position: Permanent seconds counter
- "9" position: 30 Minutes counter

The lugs are fixed and the lug-to-lug size is 50,5 mm. The exact curvature of the lugs and lug-to-lug size will be wrist-tested before finalizing specs. This watch is intended to be worn on zulu or nato-type straps. The watch will be delivered on a nylon strap, but a leather optional strap will become available before final order date as well.

The crystal is made of borosilicate glass. This material combines a hardness close to that of sapphire (8 versus 9 score on the mohs scale) with a higher resistance against thermal stress. It will hardly show fingerprints compared to the easy smudging of sapphire.

The sketch shows the 2 dial colors that were selected by the members in a poll.we propose to you. So in total, 75 pieces with a split in 2 colors will be produced. Limited is limited: you will not find this watch with this movement anywhere else.

The case production, dial and hands are procured in Asia. Assembly, regulation and quality control will be done in the Swiss Jura region. The watch will carry "swiss made" on the dial. The spec sheet above contains all relevant details. If you would like additional information, please do not hesitate to ask!

*THE COMPANY*

TNT (Torsten Nagengast Timepieces) is run by its name-giver, a well-known German watch specialist with over 20 years experience and many projects written to his name. Torsten has a way of discovering old NOS movements and small qty's of interesting new movements that are "floating above the market". This is the reason why TNT can produce this WUS edition watch at a price level never seen before for a rattrapante model. Good hunting skills combined with a keen eye on designing a complete new watch.

TNT has great experience in the manufacturing process and quality control of limited edition watches. TNT offers a warranty of 2 years and has facilities to service any watch.

FORaSEC, trading name of JWood Watches with a background in selling small boutique brand watches (Magrette/Halios), is responsible for the sales and all customer communications in this project. The goal of FORaSEC is to enable community driven watch projects.

*THE PROCESS*

We will try to cover all process steps below. If changes occur or will be required in the process we will update this info. If customers already have registered with an email address, we will communicate via email as well.

*1.* Publication of the TNT CHALLENGER Rattrapante WUS project (DONE)

*2.* Poll to select production colors (DONE: the poll is closed, final production colors will be BLACK and BLUEBERRY).

*3.* Production of a 3D computer rendering to create a life-like image of the finished product. Publication in this opening post (max 2 days after poll closure). (DONE)

*4.* Reservations will open: *UPDATE: ALL WATCHES ARE RESERVED NOW! 
*
We are still able to receive your reservation data, but we will put these on a waiting list. We will have a waiting list of max. 25 members in case some customers will cancel their reservation/order before delivery. At the moment (Sep. 11th), about 20 spots on the list are still available. The email address is [email protected]. Please limit the email to the following data:

PLEASE REGISTER ME FOR PURCHASE OF THE CHALLENGER RATTRAPANTE VIA WUS:
- Name
- Family name
- Email address
- WUS user name
- Color dial (black, blueberry or both)

EXAMPLE

PLEASE REGISTER ME FOR PURCHASE OF THE CHALLENGER RATTRAPANTE VIA WUS:
John
Doe
[email protected]
JDOe333
Black

Restricting the mail to this format really helps us a lot. We will add you to a mailing list, so we can inform you on the next steps (see below). *Timing of step 5 to be announced*. [EDIT close]

*5.* We will ask to pay a deposit of € 300 (EU, incl. VAT) or € 247,93 (non-EU, so excl. VAT). This payment will be processed via a web site/web shop order. There are various payment methods depending on your country (PayPal (incl. CC), bank transfer, sofortüberweisung, iDeal, Mr. Cash etc).

With the request for payment, your personal serial number will be confirmed. We will keep reservations 76- 100 on a reserve list, in case some members will back out of the project later.

*6.* We will publish pre-production sample pics of the case and other components during the proto/sample/production process when available. Also (additional) strap options will be presented during the process.

*7.* Delivery is expected in January/February 2014 (to be confirmed, factories have a tight schedule due to winter season sales).

Shortly before delivery the second and last part of the payment needs to be paid.
This will include any extra strap options and the shipping fee. Shipping costs will vary depending on the destination country. EU: € 15,00 (incl. VAT), non-EU € 25,00 (excl. VAT). We ship with UPS and you will receive track and trace information by email. Note that all import duties/taxes and related costs for import in countries outside the European Union will be the responsibility of the receiver. FORaSEC does not pre-pay import taxes or duties. Shipping will not start before we get confirmation from our payment provider that the full amount has been paid.

*8.* After a brief waiting period (UPS delivers within a few days), you will receive the watch to wear and enjoy!

We are very excited to be able to carry out this project with the members of Watchuseek. *A special thanks to Ernie Romers for his kind support and cooperation!*

With kind regards,
Stephan
FORaSEC

The general terms & conditions of FORaSEC will apply to your purchase. We included them as PDF to this post.


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Sorry to the first two members that reacted: I had to re-start a thread to include the poll-option.

Stephan


----------



## heuer_1153 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Interesting to see yet another project from Torsten. Why the constant change in names if I may ask?

PS: Still waiting for an answer to my email for the mywatch.gr project sent more than a month ago.


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



heuer_1153 said:


> Interesting to see yet another project from Torsten. Why the constant change in names if I may ask?
> 
> PS: Still waiting for an answer to my email for the mywatch.gr project sent more than a month ago.


Hi Marios,

I cannot speak for Torsten. He is the man behind TNT brand. I am handling some forum related sales/communications for TNT and also other suppliers. If you contact me via [email protected], I will be happy to forward your message to him.


----------



## omegasnik (May 6, 2009)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Interesting indeed! Still waiting too!

Regards,
Nikos


----------



## Machine Head (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Interesting! Really need some 3D renderings!


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



Machine Head said:


> Interesting! Really need some 3D renderings!


We will do 3D renderings within max 2 days after closing the poll on the colors above. I have seen the first drawings and they will surely help deciding.


----------



## tona72 (May 23, 2009)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Hi marios,
I send you a mail. Got the mail before holiday break here. Still was busy with setup everything in my new place.

Just information, beginning of the year I change everything from Area around Frankfurt to Pforzheim. TNT is operating from there. This keept me crazy busy.
I will offer some watches under Wakmann and Timekeeper but the main activities is TNT. Now we are based and ready.

My advantage is the possibility to find interesting movements, the idea is to give collectors the possibility to buy them for good prices. Just side info , this Rattrapant mechanism price ( only mechanism ) is more then 1200CHF &#8230;

Wishes
Torsten


----------



## heuer_1153 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



tona72 said:


> Hi marios,
> I send you a mail. Got the mail before holiday break here. Still was busy with setup everything in my new place.
> 
> Just information, beginning of the year I change everything from Area around Frankfurt to Pforzheim. TNT is operating from there. This keept me crazy busy.
> ...


Hi Torsten,

Thank you for finally responding to my email. I hope this project works out better for everyone involved.

Best of luck,

Marios


----------



## tona72 (May 23, 2009)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Thanks Marios, the beginning of the year was crazy &#8230; but now is done... Good people around you are very important


----------



## geoffbot (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

I'm boring - I'm going for black. Very interesting piece - I may have to get one.


----------



## SnapIT (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

This is a very interesting project. I'm going to follow it closely and will most likely reserve a number when that becomes possible.


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Initial renderings look good! Will reserve commitment decision based on further updates! But so far I'm a fan! Voted for the blueberry!


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Definitely worth considering. A chrono that really is different, and for me useful.

Rick "wondering if there's any money left" Denney


----------



## NutellaBear (May 13, 2007)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



tona72 said:


> Hi marios,
> I send you a mail. Got the mail before holiday break here. Still was busy with setup everything in my new place.
> 
> Just information, beginning of the year I change everything from Area around Frankfurt to Pforzheim. TNT is operating from there. This keept me crazy busy.
> ...


Ahhhh, going back to the historic home! Hopefully Pforzheim will be as recognizable to the general watch consumer as Glashütte is today. I still have regrets about getting into watches later in my life because when I was stationed in what was West Germany with the U.S. Air Force I was just on the other side of Karlsruhe with all this free time on my hands. Such is youth.

-Tim


----------



## NutellaBear (May 13, 2007)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Oh and I am definitely interested in the project.

-Tim


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

I like it fonkay.


----------



## geoffbot (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



Chronopolis said:


> I like it fonkay.


And this is it. I mean - a watch with even an Elabore stock 7750 for 600 quid is a bargain, let alone a decorated, top version with a rattrapante module (I haven't seen a rattrapante watch for anything like this price), ceramic bezel, and intriguing sounding glass. Not a design I'd usually go for but this sounds amazing.


----------



## speedster25 (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Vote for funcky ....!!!!
I love a green dial for a military style watch


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

We just added a first 3D rendering in the opening post (and below). Although it still needs some work and the desired dial colors, we think it gives a good impression on how it will look. 3D always is easier on the eyes. ;-)

View attachment 1209534


----------



## Jordiher (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

I like it very much! Congratulations and good lucky!


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

*SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Very interesting project and great offering for WUS. It's a bit too busy for my tastes so will pass, but I have already ordered the non-chrono version very similar to this one.


----------



## davozs (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: Interesting project!*

WOW. It´s really a great project and a fantastic price (in my opinion).


----------



## gorgon777 (May 6, 2007)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Love the watch, wondering the sub dials could be a white or a different color for legibility. The dial seems busy. But the Rattrapante is a very rare/unusual movement and is usually MUCH more expensive. I love the location of the pushers, overall it's a great watch. I would buy the watch just because of the movement.
*

SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*
*Manufactured by TNT
*
View attachment 1208989


View attachment 1209533


We are delighted to present a unique watch that will be only available through the Watchuseek forum, for members only.

TNT developed this flieger style, fixed lug rattrapante in close cooperation with Watchuseek. Only *75 pieces* will be made at a price of € 899,00 incl. value added taxes (European Union), or € 742,98 export price (for non-EU countries).

We will try to set out all relevant info in this long opening post. In case you have further questions, please do leave a comment or send a PM and we will answer and/or update the opening post as soon as time allows.

As the production of each new watch is a journey, we will share news updates, pictures, drawings and any hick-ups openly during the trip. For us this project only will be a success if you can also enjoy riding the roads towards the destination with us.

*THE WATCH*

The watch has a 316L stainless steel case with a diameter of 43mm. It houses a Swiss made Valjoux 7750 with AROLA Alfred Rochat & Fils RAT1 module. This movement is a "top execution" with côtes de Genève and perlage. The movement will have a skeletonized rotor (not in our drawing yet). Please have a look at this wikipedia page with a basic explanation of the "rattrapante/double chronograph" complication.

We chose for the non-typical placement of the crown and pushers to have the sub dial with the time indication on the 12 'o clock position. The subdials:
- "3" position: 12 Hours counter
- "6" position: Permanent seconds counter
- "9" position: 30 Minutes counter

The lugs are fixed and the lug-to-lug size is 50,5 mm. The exact curvature of the lugs and lug-to-lug size will be wrist-tested before finalizing specs. This watch is intended to be worn on zulu or nato-type straps. The watch will be delivered on a nylon strap, but a leather optional strap will become available before final order date as well.

The crystal is made of borosilicate glass. This material combines a hardness close to that of sapphire (8 versus 9 score on the mohs scale) with a higher resistance against thermal stress. It will hardly show fingerprints compared to the easy smudging of sapphire.

The sketch shows the 5 dial colors we propose to you. Based upon a poll that we added above this opening post, we will select the *2 colors* that are preferred by Watchuseek members. So in total, 75 pieces with a split in 2 colors will be produced. Limited is limited: you will not find this watch with this movement anywhere else.

The case production and assembly of the parts we will outsource to renowned high quality manufacturers in Asia. Other parts come from various parts of the world. Final quality control and sample check/adjustment is done in the Swiss Jura region. The spec sheet above contains all relevant details. If you would like additional information, please do not hesitate to ask!

*THE COMPANY*

TNT (Torsten Nagengast Timepieces) is run by its name-giver, a well-known German watch specialist with over 20 years experience and many projects written to his name. Torsten has a way of discovering old NOS movements and small qty's of interesting new movements that are "floating above the market". This is the reason why TNT can produce this WUS edition watch at a price level never seen before for a rattrapante model. Good hunting skills combined with a keen eye on designing a complete new watch.

TNT has great experience in the manufacturing process and quality control of limited edition watches. TNT offers a warranty of 2 years and has facilities to service any watch.

FORaSEC, trading name of JWood Watches with a background in selling small boutique brand watches (Magrette/Halios), is responsible for the sales and all customer communications in this project. The goal of FORaSEC is to enable community driven watch projects.

*THE PROCESS*

We will try to cover all process steps below. If changes occur or will be required in the process we will update this info. If customers already have registered with an email address, we will communicate via email as well.

*1.* Publication of the TNT CHALLENGER Rattrapante WUS project (DONE)

*2.* Poll to select production colors (see in a post below this opening post, by end of day Sep 2)

*3.* Production of a 3D computer rendering to create a life-like image of the finished product. Publication in this opening post (max 2 days after poll closure). [EDIT: ALREADY PUBLISHED THE FIRST 3D RENDERING ABOVE, will be updated with the two colors later]

*4.* Opening of the reservations list. Exact date and time to be announced. Registration via email (address to be announced later). Data required:
- Name
- Family name
- Email address
- WUS user name
- Serial number preference (01 up to 75). Maximum 3 numbers in order of preference. If we cannot allocate one of these numbers, we will choose the lowest number still available. Number preference will be handled on a "first come, first serve" basis.
- Color dial (one of two available, depending on the poll outcome)

*5.* We will ask to pay a deposit of € 300 (EU, incl. VAT) or € 247,93 (non-EU, so excl. VAT). This payment will be processed via a web site/web shop order. There are various payment methods depending on your country (PayPal (incl. CC), bank transfer, sofortüberweisung, iDeal, Mr. Cash etc).

With the request for payment, your personal serial number will be confirmed. We will keep reservations 76- 100 on a reserve list, in case some members will back out of the project later.

*6.* We will publish pre-production sample pics of the case and other components during the proto/sample/production process when available. Also (additional) strap options will be presented during the process.

*7.* Delivery is expected in January/February 2014 (to be confirmed, factories have a tight schedule due to winter season sales).

Shortly before delivery the third and last part of the payment needs to be paid.
This will include any extra strap options and the shipping fee. Shipping costs will vary depending on the destination country. EU: € 15,00 (incl. VAT), non-EU € 25,00 (excl. VAT). We ship with UPS and you will receive track and trace information by email. Note that all import duties/taxes and related costs for import in countries outside the European Union will be the responsibility of the receiver. FORaSEC does not pre-pay import taxes or duties. Shipping will not start before we get confirmation from our payment provider that the full amount has been paid.

*8.* After a brief waiting period (UPS delivers within a few days), you will receive the watch to wear and enjoy!

We are very excited to be able to carry out this project with the members of Watchuseek. *A special thanks to Ernie Romers for his kind support and cooperation!*

With kind regards,
Stephan
FORaSEC

The general terms & conditions of FORaSEC will apply to your purchase. We included them as PDF to this post.[/QUOTE]


----------



## onomatopia (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Love the concept!!! definitely want in!


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Just one day left to vote for the two colors. It seems black and blueberry are favored for the time being!


----------



## version4.666 (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

I quite like red wine.. it's different and like the name suggests, the color should get better with age. Interesting design overall, loved it!

Kiran


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



FORaSEC said:


> Just one day left to vote for the two colors. It seems black and blueberry are favored for the time being!


That's a damn shame... even if expected.

'Funky Poo' and 'Olive' are what make this design so special. 
Uh, for me.

But then, I can't remember the last time I successfully blended in anywhere....
(It sure sucks to be me.) :-(


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



Chronopolis said:


> That's a damn shame... even if expected.
> 
> 'Funky Poo' and 'Olive' are what make this design so special.
> Uh, for me.
> ...


As much as we'd like to do all colors, it just is not economically viable to do that for 75 pieces in total. Even two colors actually. But we want to show that making a relatively small series watch with an interesting movement (understatement of the year) is possible. If you find some other guys wanting another color, you can split the additional costs for a new color and still have a bargain. Haha.


----------



## Dale Vito (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

I might be a tad conservative, but I prefer the black dial. Sans logo would be even better. Seems like a great offer! Best of luck S!


----------



## Nikita Sokolov (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Very nice watch! Voted for blueberry. I don`t think there will be any problems this project (after Stephans graet job with delivery of my Halios Laguna to Russia I believe we will get our watche, the one who order them I mean , on time or even earlier!).


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



FORaSEC said:


> As much as we'd like to do all colors, it just is not economically viable to do that for 75 pieces in total.


Sure, I get ya. Sigh.

But seriously - I ask rhetorically -- do guys here not have enough black dial watches that they want another in black?

Really? Must it be the same old same freekin old E V U R R Y time? 
Yeah, I've seen people's collection - with 50 same divers, etc.
I'm dunfer. Shee at.


----------



## geoffbot (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

You don't have to answer Chronopolis - most people ignore him ;-)


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



geoffbot said:


> You don't have to answer Chronopolis - most people ignore him ;-)


Haha, it is not my "job" in this thread to ignore people. ;-)


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



Nikita Sokolov said:


> Very nice watch! Voted for blueberry. I don`t think there will be any problems this project (after Stephans graet job with delivery of my Halios Laguna to Russia I believe we will get our watche, the one who order them I mean , on time or even earlier!).


That's great of you to mention Nikita! [off topic sales modus on] Did you see the new TROPIKB already? [on topic again].


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

We got some inquiries about the movements. Mostly so, as people from the business know that a new movement like this is prices at 1100 Swiss Franc, more expensive than the watch we propose. Some guys thought they were stolen.... ;-)

Well: it is no secret. Torsten, the man behind TNT is a movement-finder. His network is extensive.

In this case, these movements were sold by Arola to a Russian watch company. When this company went bankrupt, the movements were kept by a lawyer in Zwitserland. They were happy to find a guy to whom these movements were of any value. The market for these movements -branded on the rotor with the Russian company's name- is limited as you will understand. Two wheels were missing in each movement, but these can be purchased from Arola and we can make them complete. TNT will change the rotor for new ones.

I hope this simple, but remarkable story gives some insight in how it is possible to make this offer. A rattrapante in chronometer spec, cotes de geneve and perlage....in a great case...at this price. TNT got them cheap so they can offer it at this level, still making a decent margin. I will post actual pics of the movement as soon as I get them from TNT.


----------



## Noam the Newt (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

I'm drooling... I'm too poor but I will wait for this with anticipation in the WRUW threads! b-)


----------



## zeljko (May 25, 2012)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Hey!!! Sign me up for this one!!!


----------



## Nikita Sokolov (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Sure I did, Stephan, but to say the truth I'd prefer Tropic with ceramic bezel. The only question is - why Halios started to use Miyota, me personally prefer ETA


----------



## GiftlandWatches (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Hi, congratulations! I am seriously interested in buying one.
How do I proceed?
Please would it be possible to let me know? 
Thank you in advance for your kind attention and consideration. 
Esther Haddad
Giftland Watches


----------



## AtTheBeach (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Count me in as well! I love the idea of this one, and the price just can't be beat!

:tup:


----------



## Dangeruss3 (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

I'm in...where do I sign up?


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Voted (Blueberry and Black).

And this is one sweet looking piece. I've never seen a Valjoux 7750 with added module and it looks like you managed to keep it under 16mm thick with a display back. Super cool. The fixed lugs really work with the overall design. I think I need to get this... oye...


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



Nikita Sokolov said:


> Sure I did, Stephan, but to say the truth I'd prefer Tropic with ceramic bezel. The only question is - why Halios started to use Miyota, me personally prefer ETA


Let's take that discussion somewhere else. I will PM you!


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



GiftlandWatches said:


> Hi, congratulations! I am seriously interested in buying one.
> How do I proceed?
> Please would it be possible to let me know?
> Thank you in advance for your kind attention and consideration.
> ...


Esther, thanks. We will open up the list soon. Just one tiny bit of patience please. We will announce in due time in this thread.


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



Dangeruss3 said:


> I'm in...where do I sign up?


Thanks ;-) We will open up for reservations soon. Follow this thread, we will announce soon enough.


----------



## CADstraps (Nov 3, 2011)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Great movement, and I love the dial design. Not having time-telling hands from the centre post and a bezel with those markings is rather questionable, but it can be forgiven. For this price, forget the deposit, I would just pay for one outright, right now, if it weren't for 2 concerns:

- the dial colours I prefer are losing the poll. The world has enough black-dialled watches. 
- fixed lug only design? Are you sure about that? People could still use nato straps on screw-in lug bars, and then you're not spitting in the eye of the rest of the watch world that enjoys a multitude of strap options. I understand that nato-style straps are hot topic right now, but so were awful florescent Vuarnet t-shirts when I was in school.


----------



## speedster25 (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

I realy liked the Funky [email protected] an Olive, but the are going to loose! Story of my live I always tend to like the products and flavours that get taken of the market because they are not popular enough. But fair is fair the majority has the final say. I think the Wine is quit special, a not very common color for a watch dial, but just not my cup of tea.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Speedster25 --

Clearly you and I, and a handful of other brave and visionary men must carry the torch of civilization and high culture, by encouraging our more timid brethren to be more daring, to aspire to greater heights, to break out of the safety of the familiar...

Gentlemen, I implore you.

Do not kill this great work of art by choosing what has been the default setting since forever!
You live but once! Be daring! Be as the 300 of Sparta! Seek not the woman-heated warmth of the morning bed, but the brisk cold air of the empyrean, whose heights shall avail to your gaze the worlds to conquer!

The creators of this great design would not have included those unusual, but aesthetically perfect colors - Funky [email protected] and Olive, and even Wine - had they thought as you have: conservatively, going with what is safe.

Are we not men? Shall we value safety over glory? Shall we fear the inconsequential opinions of weak-willed dullards? No!
Were we not born to challenge the gods themselves? Yes!

Do not bring these noble aerial designs down! These were not meant to graze among the sheep.
Nay, raise yourselves instead! And, wearing this watch in Funky [email protected] or Olive, soar as eagles to where Icarus himself could not!

Rant over.
Go back to your cubicles.... if you must.


----------



## Wolly (May 3, 2011)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

I voted for the Olive and Black. 
I am very interested in this piece.
If everything works out I will sign up. Good luck completing this project!


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



CADstraps said:


> Great movement, and I love the dial design. Not having time-telling hands from the centre post and a bezel with those markings is rather questionable, but it can be forgiven. For this price, forget the deposit, I would just pay for one outright, right now, if it weren't for 2 concerns:
> 
> - the dial colours I prefer are losing the poll. The world has enough black-dialled watches.
> - fixed lug only design? Are you sure about that? People could still use nato straps on screw-in lug bars, and then you're not spitting in the eye of the rest of the watch world that enjoys a multitude of strap options. I understand that nato-style straps are hot topic right now, but so were awful florescent Vuarnet t-shirts when I was in school.


Thanks for your feedback CADstraps! Colors: well yeah, just impossible to satisfy all out there. What can I say? If we could make 300, all would be different. Or we would have to go up in price just because of the colors. It just didn't seem the right way. This is supposed to be a steal for the WUS members.

The fixed lug design makes this design stand out, whether you like it or not (and you may!). We use this case also for models with different movements, this WUS version is the top-notch of the line. Really limited, really rattrapante. Nato's are hot for a reason: easy change of looks, nylon or leather, a zillion colors, still plenty of options. Most of the people who will buy this have other watches with regular pushpins already. Makes this "the other one". So, yes we are sure. And we accept it will not be everybody's taste. You can still take your time to get used to it perhaps? ;-)


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Chronopolis, you are wasting your breath. I cannot get the forum software to allow me to change my vote. I didn't notice that the poll allowed two choices, and made only one (one of which you would not approve). Your paean persuaded me to step out with my other vote (Olive) but I can find no button on the page that permits altering or adding to one's vote. Granted, with all the flash and animated ads that Ernie uses to fund the site, my browser is always in a state of near panic, so maybe an ad has killed the control.

In any case, Olive would be preferable to me compared with Blueberry!

Rick "trying to escape his cubicle" Denney


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

*You had me at Rattrapante!!*

How about anything *BUT* black and Blue??? Voted for the poo... love the name!

Very Nice... have always desired a rattrapante!

Edit: Oh yes..., and leather! Also, not familiar with the movement - is a date wheel available?? That just may make it perfect!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



Rdenney said:


> Chronopolis, you are wasting your breath.
> 
> In any case, Olive would be preferable to me compared with Blueberry!
> 
> Rick "trying to escape his cubicle" Denney


Feelin like...

View attachment 1211118


Come to think of it, I also screwed up in voting. Clicked only one button.
I should go Dirty Sanchez myself. o|


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

View attachment 1211212


This is the movement guys. Admittedly not the best quality but better than a pic taken from the Internet. You can see the rotor for the original buyer of these movements. We will have that changed, the design (skeletonized) we will share as soon as ready.


----------



## geoffbot (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



Chronopolis said:


> Feelin like...
> 
> View attachment 1211118
> 
> ...


Oh no - you didn't read the instructions properly!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



geoffbot said:


> Oh no - you didn't read the instructions properly!


Where can I get some decent instructions on Dirty Sanchezing myself? :-x ............................................ :-!


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Anyone have any more info on this movement? I found the module manufacturer's website but come up empty otherwise.

I think having the time on the center post and a date would have made this perfect. But heck, it's still way cool as is. Although the bezel has me a bit confused as to what the markings are used for since the time is on a sub-dial.


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

*SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



RTea said:


> Although the bezel has me a bit confused as to what the markings are used for since the time is on a sub-dial.


Yes, nothing on the main dial counts to 12. It would make more sense to put a 60-second counter on a rotating bezel to use to determine elapsed time between the first and second split. Or put the tachymeter on a fixed bezel and make it big enough for the bifocals generation to read (that would be me).

Even a fixed bezel that counts to 60 (which should be a stock item if that is a need at the desired price point) would be a scale relevant to the two central seconds hands.

Rick "respectfully submitted" Denney


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



Rdenney said:


> It would make more sense to put a 60-second counter on a rotating bezel to use to determine elapsed time between the first and second split. Or put the tachymeter on a fixed bezel and make it big enough for the bifocals generation to read (that would be me).
> Rick "respectfully submitted" Denney


Excellent point: the very one I was going to make, but thought the better of, and refrained from doing, since, I figured, you'd be along shortly and do a much better job of it anyway, whereupon I would get to have the opportunity to write a longish sentence with a lot of commas in it.


----------



## Lencoth (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



RTea said:


> Although the bezel has me a bit confused as to what the markings are used for since the time is on a sub-dial.


The bezel has no use. All it does now, is making an already busy looking watch, look even busier. No need for that.

P.S. I'd take everything of the bezel except the triangle. That would be quite useful to mark the place where the rattrapante hand stopped.
Then make sure that the bezel can be turned both ways & that it is held in place by friction only. Just as some other flieger chrongraphs.
So no 60 or 120 clicks. With clicks, the ability to mark the rattrapante stop, becomes too imprecise.

P.P.S. Like the watch!


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

It is good reading your comments. I will pass hem on to the watch designer and will let you know his reasoning.


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



RTea said:


> Anyone have any more info on this movement? I found the module manufacturer's website but come up empty otherwise.
> 
> I think having the time on the center post and a date would have made this perfect. But heck, it's still way cool as is. Although the bezel has me a bit confused as to what the markings are used for since the time is on a sub-dial.


the dial layout seems to be very close to this. no date markings.


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

In the meantime, the poll is closed. Over 100 people voted and the colors to be produced are BLACK and BLUEBERRY. We know we cannot satisfy all, but "the people have spoken". We will create renderings of these colors as soon as possible and open up the reservation list soon.


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



Ed.YANG said:


> the dial layout seems to be very close to this. no date markings.


It is the very same movement. Arola RAT1.


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Aww...Aww....Awwwoooooo!!!!!
This is very interestng! I never knew i would hit the jackpot by just looking on the layout... 
I'll be in for sure!

Onto the casing design... versus the movement layout... 
I guess the name challenger may mean to be represented with the earlier 2824 Challenger case design...









I'm some how concerned about the lug durability over time and years to go... will there be any "enhancements" to the lug design, since the Challenger is in the pre-production stage?


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



Ed.YANG said:


>


I like this one better. IMO, simpler and not so busy.


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



Ed.YANG said:


> Aww...Aww....Awwwoooooo!!!!!
> 
> Onto the casing design... versus the movement layout...
> I guess the name challenger may mean to be represented with the earlier 2824 Challenger case design...
> ...


Ed. Yang: yes that challenger with ETA2842 is part of the same family. The movement presented here is offered exclusively on WUS. The lugs will be checked for wrist feel at proto-stage. That is also why the lug-to-lug size and exact curvature can still be changed. I hope that answers your question.


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



GBOGH said:


> I like this one better. IMO, simpler and not so busy.


That one still can be ordered as well, but that is a bit off-topic for this WUS thread. Plse contact me via [email protected] for more info.


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



FORaSEC said:


> That one still can be ordered as well, but that is a bit off-topic for this WUS thread. Plse contact me via [email protected] for more info.


No worries. I've already ordered that one.

b-)


----------



## marnix.moed (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Cool and beautifull watch. I am interested in one too, but also would like to see the bezel explained or changed into something more appropriate. Now it doesn't makes much sense to me either.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



FORaSEC said:


> In the meantime, the poll is closed. Over 100 people voted and the colors to be produced are BLACK and BLUEBERRY. We know we cannot satisfy all, but "the people have spoken". We will create renderings of these colors as soon as possible and open up the reservation list soon.


*I am SOOOOO disappointed with you people...*

If it was offered in Vanilla... you probably would have loved it!


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Update: we are working on an alternative for the bezel markings. We will share here to get your feedback before we make final renderings in the two winning, gorgeous, colors. ;-)


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



FORaSEC said:


> Update: we are working on an alternative for the bezel markings. We will share here to get your feedback before we make final renderings in the two winning, gorgeous, colors. ;-)


Awesome! This is why I love smaller forum projects. The customers actually get some input/thoughts, bravo!

I do really like the style, font, and colors used on the bezel in the rendering though so hopefully we can keep that the same but change up the markings (I assume a 60 minute or plain triangle at the top on a fixed or rotating bezel would be best). Or heck, even maybe a tachymeter?


----------



## Machine Head (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

There is already a tachymeter on the dial

I would prefer a rotating bezel, the markings, well, that can be discussed!


----------



## Lencoth (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



Machine Head said:


> There is already a tachymeter on the dial
> 
> I would prefer a rotating bezel, the markings, well, that can be discussed!


In my ideal world, I'd rather see the watch shrink to 40mm with no rotating bezel.


----------



## Rattrapante Pete (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Hi Torsten, please put me on that list under this username, thanks. I'm serious about one of the blueberry ones.


----------



## RBrylawski (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Really cool. I'm not sure how I missed this. My feeble brain can't seem to figure out the EU to US $ conversion. Can anyone tell me what the US price would be?


----------



## Dangeruss3 (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



RBrylawski said:


> Really cool. I'm not sure how I missed this. My feeble brain can't seem to figure out the EU to US $ conversion. Can anyone tell me what the US price would be?


Around $975.00.


----------



## Machine Head (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



Lencoth said:


> In my ideal world, I'd rather see the watch shrink to 40mm with no rotating bezel.


Hhhhmmm, that wouldn't be too bad too

I suspect neither of us will get what we want!- but I think I am still in


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



Rattrapante Pete said:


> Hi Torsten, please put me on that list under this username, thanks. I'm serious about one of the blueberry ones.


We will open the list shortly. And although Torsten is the father of this baby, you will have to deal through me I am afraid ;-). Send me a mail via [email protected] and I will notify you when the list is open!


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

We took your comments and redesigned the bezel markings. A rotating bezel is not feasible. We use this case for the whole family and we need the economies of scale to make this rattrapante offer as is. It is a numbers versus cost game in the end.

We cannot open a new poll in this thread due to forum-technical reasons, so just comment below. We chose a 60-seconds design that indeed makes the bezel more functional. We propose three slightly different ones (top marker):

View attachment 1213142


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

The "OK", I like the look of an inward pointing arrow. Change the logo for a date window and a leather strap option, then it will be perfect.


----------



## ffritz (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> The "OK", I like the look of an inward pointing arrow.


+1


----------



## zeljko (May 25, 2012)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



ffritz said:


> +1


+1


----------



## Machine Head (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Rune


----------



## Lencoth (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Not that it's an option, but how about a fourth alternative? Just 0 instead of 60. That has the advantage of not being to big & is IMHO more meaningful than any arrow.
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

*Bezel Option*

Classico


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Bezel Option*

OK guys, how to approach this? As far as partial co-creation goes, we gladly listen. Of course not everybody will be on the same page on this. It is design. I feel the pragmatic tendency to just make a choice based on the above comments and the clear opinion of our designer (there is a reason for the name "OK"). I have seen too many projects die an early death due to indecisiveness. ;-)

We can choose to use the "OK" one, go on with the 3D renderings and keep our planning, use the old one (NO, booh! the people's voice etc.) or we can see if there will be a strong change in voices later today/tomorrow. And loose time. In my role as sort-of project manager I suggest we go on with "OK" and go do the nice stuff of making WOW 3D renderings! Upon arrival of which most will say :"Yay, count me in dude."

So, how's that for a friday afternoon thought?


----------



## Dangeruss3 (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: Bezel Option*



FORaSEC said:


> OK guys, how to approach this? As far as partial co-creation goes, we gladly listen. Of course not everybody will be on the same page on this. It is design. I feel the pragmatic tendency to just make a choice based on the above comments and the clear opinion of our designer (there is a reason for the name "OK"). I have seen too many projects die an early death due to indecisiveness. ;-)
> 
> We can choose to use the "OK" one, go on with the 3D renderings and keep our planning, use the old one (NO, booh! the people's voice etc.) or we can see if there will be a strong change in voices later today/tomorrow. And loose time. In my role as sort-of project manager I suggest we go on with "OK" and go do the nice stuff of making WOW 3D renderings! Upon arrival of which most will say :"Yay, count me in dude."
> 
> So, how's that for a friday afternoon thought?


I think you should go ahead with the "OK" bezel and be done with it. You're never going to please everyone, and those people don't have to buy it. With only 75 watches and at the price you're offering you won't have any problem selling them.

Go ahead and put me down for one in blueberry.


----------



## symplectic (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: Bezel Option*

"OK" is very good, you should go for it. Great design overall.

I'll definitely be getting one in blueberry, if I manage to be in the first 75.


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

*Re: Bezel Option*

I liked the original triangle a lot (JLC-esque) but the "ok" is ok as well.


----------



## Wolly (May 3, 2011)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

I would go for "Rune"


----------



## marnix.moed (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

I would also prefer a triangle (like on the previous version) or otherwise the Rune version. The arrow pointer of the OK version looks kind of... weird to me. It's a bit too in your face of "here it is!" and "look here, look here!".


----------



## marnix.moed (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Change the logo for a date window and a leather strap option, then it will be perfect.


I like a date function too, but not sure if the module allows this with the rattrapante? Leather nato was something I already had in mind if it only came with a nylon strap.


----------



## zeljko (May 25, 2012)

*Re: BEZEL UPDATE: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

lets go for OK! OK!OK!OK! OK! OK! OK!


----------



## symplectic (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: BEZEL UPDATE: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

I'll admit that the original triangle was my favorite, with the added tick marks. But OK is okay, too.


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: BEZEL UPDATE: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

A date window is not an option with this movement. The module completely covers the calendar disc.


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: BEZEL UPDATE: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

A leather, high quality, hand made one piece NATO strap is in the works. It will be optional. And gorgeous.


----------



## marnix.moed (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: BEZEL UPDATE: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



FORaSEC said:


> A leather, high quality, hand made one piece NATO strap is in the works. It will be optional. And gorgeous.


:-!

Hope the pricetag won't be too gorgeous :-d


----------



## marnix.moed (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: BEZEL UPDATE: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



FORaSEC said:


> A date window is not an option with this movement. The module completely covers the calendar disc.


Thought that might be the 'problem'.


----------



## speedster25 (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: BEZEL UPDATE: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

I really liked the big triangles on the original design, maybe a thick triangle on he top would do the trick!?


----------



## RBrylawski (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



Dangeruss3 said:


> Around $975.00.


Thanks......I was actually hoping it would be a LOT more. This puts this in line for serious consideration, darn-it........


----------



## Rattrapante Pete (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: BEZEL UPDATE: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Is that a coin-edge bezel, on a non-rotating bezel? Because I feel that would be a pity.

EDIT: On closer examination it seems the coin-edge is not as sharply ridged as on rotating-bezel watches, more of a finish than a functional 'grip'. So that's fine, actually. On first glance it looked a bit diver-ish


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



RBrylawski said:


> Thanks......I was actually hoping it would be a LOT more. This puts this in line for serious consideration, darn-it........


Yes. I'd already blown my current watch budget on the Maurice Lacroix and the Zodiac, and now this.

Rick "who knows how much the Zenith Rattrapante costs" Denney


----------



## RBrylawski (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



Rdenney said:


> Yes. I'd already blown my current watch budget on the Maurice Lacroix and the Zodiac, and now this.
> 
> Rick "who knows how much the Zenith Rattrapante costs" Denney


Well, I don't have any watch budget left..........The only issue I have with this watch, which may save my wallet is the lack of a date complication.

Rod "who's feeble brain can't remember the date unless his watch tells him" Brylawski


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: BEZEL UPDATE: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

It will be realistic for the quality you receive. But it won't be a complete insane steal like the rattrapante watch itself. ;-)



marnix.moed said:


> :-!
> 
> Hope the pricetag won't be too gorgeous :-d


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: BEZEL UPDATE: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Thanks for all comments. We went for the OK. Renders will be up very soon (they need resizing for the forum) and the reservation list will open directly after it.

Furthermore I received a relevant correction on my opening post: The case, dial and hands will be procured from Asia. Full assembly, regulation and quality control however will be done in *Switzerland*. So with the Swiss movement in it, you will see "*swiss made*" at the bottom. I guess some of you will enjoy that.

The movement assembly/fitting/regulation will be done by qualified watch masters.

Now, should I rub it in? This is for real and the most value for money we can do. Don't hesitate, you will regret it.


----------



## geoffbot (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: BEZEL UPDATE: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



FORaSEC said:


> Thanks for all comments. We went for the OK. Renders will be up very soon (they need resizing for the forum) and the reservation list will open directly after it.
> 
> Furthermore I received a relevant correction on my opening post: The case, dial and hands will be procured from Asia. Full assembly, regulation and quality control however will be done in *Switzerland*. So with the Swiss movement in it, you will see "*swiss made*" at the bottom. I guess some of you will enjoy that.
> 
> ...


That's probably about as swiss as most swiss made watches - at least you're honest about it.


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: BEZEL UPDATE: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

The opening post now includes all new renderings and instruction on the reservation process under "THE PROCESS". Should be clear I think. Don't think too long about it. You're worth it. ;-)


----------



## OrangeSport (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: BEZEL UPDATE: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

I might be being thick. Can we email now and you will look after the opening time, or do only emails sent after that time get looked at?


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

*Re: BEZEL UPDATE: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

I want one so bad but my Speedy would have to go and I don't think I could do that. I'm going to regret this...


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: BEZEL UPDATE: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



OrangeSport said:


> I might be being thick. Can we email now and you will look after the opening time, or do only emails sent after that time get looked at?


Just be a good sport. We need to have a clear start time to offer something close to "equal opportunity" (well, as much as possible looking at different time zones). Otherwise we just do a triple calendar after this....


----------



## ivanswk (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: BEZEL UPDATE: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Nice one


----------



## OrangeSport (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: BEZEL UPDATE: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Got you!

Thanks


----------



## watchma (Jul 11, 2012)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Not saying its not a good deal, but €899 is NOT £600.
More like ~£800


----------



## Machine Head (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

E-mail sent! at 12.01 pm, I think. Hope I got it right


----------



## watchma (Jul 11, 2012)

*Re: BEZEL UPDATE: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Ok!, ok!!


----------



## hpark21 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: BEZEL UPDATE: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Darn it! My son's alarm clock rings on Saturday because he forgot to turn it off, and now I am out $1k.
email sent!


----------



## onomatopia (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: BEZEL UPDATE: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

well i got all confused and nervous so sent an email before reading through the thread properly, so have sent another one at 12pm GMT +1. (according to my internet) fingers crossed now. Thanks again for this opportiunity


----------



## watchma (Jul 11, 2012)

*Re: Reservation list opens 7 SEP at 12:00 GMT+1 : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



onomatopia said:


> well i got all confused and nervous so sent an email before reading through the thread properly, so have sent another one at 12pm GMT +1. (according to my internet) fingers crossed now. Thanks again for this opportiunity


Oh Herro... so you want two of them 
Lol ;-)


----------



## geoffbot (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



watchma said:


> Not saying its not a good deal, but €899 is NOT £600.
> More like ~£800


£758 today's rate. Now, I've just got to decide whether I need curtains for my house more than another watch...


----------



## watchma (Jul 11, 2012)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Maybe the basic/pure exchange rate brings you to that, but paying by PP for instance €899 gets you ~£788 right now today, shipping on top... paying in three parts you'll pay even more because part of that £788 is a pp exchange fee.
On my phone right now or I'd work it out for you.

Edit watch beats curtains any day 
Bank transfer would be similar


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



watchma said:


> ...Watch beats curtains any day


Assolootely!
Besides, why get curtains at all?
Do what I do: Stand naked in front of your window, half an hour every night, and this will force your neighbors to buy curtains - for their own protection.


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



Chronopolis said:


> Assolootely!
> Besides, why get curtains at all?
> Do what I do: Stand naked in front of your window, half an hour every night, and this will force your neighbors to buy curtains - for their own protection.


That's my treatment for unwelcome solicitors banging on the door. But the finishing touch is holding a can of beer.

Rick "hoping his email was quick enough" Denney


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



Rdenney said:


> That's my treatment for unwelcome solicitors banging on the door. But the finishing touch is holding a can of beer.
> 
> Rick "hoping his email was quick enough" Denney


Why, if the offending party is in your very presence, why not immerse them in the total sensory experience -- aurally, and olfactorily with various gaseous emissions? Turning oneself into a most unexpected Gesamtsheissewerk, so to speak.


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



Chronopolis said:


> Why, if the offending party is in your very presence, why not immerse them in the total sensory experience -- aurally, and olfactorily with various gaseous emissions? Turning oneself into a most unexpected Gesamtsheissewerk, so to speak.


Clearly, I am overmatched.

Rick "retreating" Denney


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

I've been told that hanging a velvet Elvis portrait in a room removes the need for curtains or carpets, as your guests will not be able to take their eyes off the work of art that you proudly hang from your wall.


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Reservation list opens 7 SEP at 12:00 GMT+1 : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

I see you all enjoying yourselves here... ;-)


----------



## hpark21 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: Reservation list opens 7 SEP at 12:00 GMT+1 : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



FORaSEC said:


> I see you all enjoying yourselves here... ;-)


When am I going to get confirmation of my number?


----------



## RBrylawski (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Reservation list opens 7 SEP at 12:00 GMT+1 : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

I wish everyone who is getting one of these beauties congratulations. I was going to order one, but just found out this morning we have the fabulous option of having to replace our air handler in our A/C system. This eats any funds that might have been put into a new watch, and then some.........:--|


----------



## maardein (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Reservation list opens 7 SEP at 12:00 GMT+1 : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Well, I made a reservation (at least, I tried to, I don't have a confirmation yet). I went for the blueberry. I think the new bezel design is much better then the original proposal. The only thing I'm missing is a date, but I ordered one anyway.


----------



## Geissbock (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: Reservation list opens 7 SEP at 12:00 GMT+1 : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Well i've plackend a Reservation as well, or if you want to be precise send a mail!
The watch looks great and is a very nice Way to close a gap in my collection.


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Reservation list opens 7 SEP at 12:00 GMT+1 : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

I received your emails. I forgot to include an auto reply at first. This reads:

_Thanks for your message. _

_If you emailed regarding the WUS offer:_

_We have received your data and we will add it to the reservation list. _

_We will also add you to our mailing list for this special WUS offer to keep you informed about the next steps. _

_We will confirm your reservation and serial number by email in a few days using the [email protected] email address. Please ensure that this is in your safe sender list. Thanks for your patience._

_(So if you receive this message, we have received your reservation email.)
_

We will take some time to get the emailing list together and do the juggling with the serial numbers. So please have some patience: the confirmation will come within a few days. If you didn't get an error after sending, we have received your email and we are processing it/preparing.

Stephan
FORaSEC


----------



## watchma (Jul 11, 2012)

*Re: Reservation list opens 7 SEP at 12:00 GMT+1 : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



FORaSEC said:


> I received your emails. I forgot to include an auto reply at first. This reads:
> 
> _Thanks for your message. _
> 
> ...


Very important :

We (I) need to know the very second you know when you're sold out |>

Will save a lot of heartbreak - don'tcha know.

Perhaps you could change the thread title/first post etc to reflect as and when


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Reservation list opens 7 SEP at 12:00 GMT+1 : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Of course we will notify you when 75 units are reserved. There is no rush yet.


----------



## watchma (Jul 11, 2012)

*Re: Reservation list opens 7 SEP at 12:00 GMT+1 : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Also I'm whizzing up and down and around this thread , and find the initial pictures in post one all look the same ??

I can't see a difference between the black and the blueberry ? is there some mistake with the pics ?

Is there a summary of the edited watch options and features you can post now ? 

Last thing, there is no mention of the timing of 2nd payment (or I missed it)
As far as I understand now:
1st payment split when you confirm the serial number ?
2nd payment split ?
3rd (final) payment split + shipping costs just before you ship ?

and you knock €300 off if you pay it all upfront  :-d


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Reservation list opens 7 SEP at 12:00 GMT+1 : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

@Watchma: ansers below in your quote:



watchma said:


> Also I'm whizzing up and down and around this thread , and find the initial pictures in post one all look the same ??
> 
> I can't see a difference between the black and the blueberry ? is there some mistake with the pics ?
> 
> ...


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: Reservation list opens 7 SEP at 12:00 GMT+1 : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Must say I'm still a little :-s in regards to price and hoping that you wouldn't mind ;-) breaking down in US $ 's what the total price will be?


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: RESERVE NOW! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



watchobs said:


> Must say I'm still a little :-s in regards to price and hoping that you wouldn't mind ;-) breaking down in US $ 's what the total price will be?


Not at all ;-)

Assuming you live the US, total price will be €742,98 + €25,00 for shipping. That makes a total of € 767,98.

Taking the EURO/USD exchange rate of today (I took the rate published today by x-rates.com), you arrive at a total of 1011,99 USD.

If you decide to pay using PayPal, 2% will be added to this to (partly) cover the insanely high vendor costs PayPal charges us. You will be able to use a different payment method like bank transfer that is free of charge as alternative. Also some direct payment methods like Sofortüberweisung, iDeal, Mr.Cash are available in certain countries. These also are free of charge for the customer.

(check with your bank or PayPal what the rate is on the day you pay)


----------



## pacific17 (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: RESERVE NOW! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



FORaSEC said:


> Not at all ;-)
> 
> Assuming you live the US, total price will be €742,98 + €25,00 for shipping. That makes a total of € 767,98.
> 
> ...


Roughly 1100 shipped to a US customer? And the watch will have dual time? also for serial# we can choose between 0-75? or we can create our own?


----------



## andrey_ (May 26, 2011)

*Re: RESERVE NOW! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Hope this project goes well. I'm still waiting for some straps from the mywatch.gr project and some other Greek members still wait to have their watches fixed.


----------



## Matty01 (Sep 6, 2011)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



Chronopolis said:


> Where can I get some decent instructions on Dirty Sanchezing myself? :-x ............................................ :-!


Just come visit and close your eyes, I'll take care pf the rest


----------



## chris5 (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: RESERVE NOW! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Hi,i am Chris from Hellas(Greece) and this is my first post to WUS forums. I hope i will have a great time here and i will have many friendly conversations with all of you. As andrey_ said,i hope this project will go well. It`s true that the Greek project didn`t go very well. Good luck.


----------



## hpark21 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: RESERVE NOW! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



pacific17 said:


> Roughly 1100 shipped to a US customer? And the watch will have dual time? also for serial# we can choose between 0-75? or we can create our own?


Read the original posting CLOSELY.

No, watch will NOT have dual time, actually, it will have Dual Chronograph (Rattrapante) which usually cost MUCH higher than dual time pieces. When I first saw the price, I thought it was actually a Quartz movement and I had to do a double take to confirm it is mechanical rattrapante movement.

No, the design is not for everyone since it lacks date feature and actual time will be enclosed in the sub dial which isn't considered IDEAL for some people especially if their eyesight isn't very good I suppose.

For me, there are 2 gripes:
I would have PREFERRED the tachymeter bezel instead of minute (or in this case second) indicator bezel. Maybe they can create a tachy bezel as a possible replacement considering that second bezel isn't 
going to be that useful, but rather just a design feature considering there is no central minute hand in this model.
Secondly, I would have preferred a regular lug instead of solid one since I would have preferred to have more options in straps and possibility of bracelet option which I normally prefer, but it is ok since I don't have any military style watch for now.

I ordered it since it is interesting piece with significant function which is not normally found in mechanical watches of this price. Maybe later on, having tachy bezel option and maybe be able to attach some sort of bracelet (metal mesh? perhaps) would make it perfect.


----------



## afnios (Jul 13, 2010)

*Re: RESERVE NOW! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



andrey_ said:


> Hope this project goes well. I'm still waiting for some straps from the mywatch.gr project and some other Greek members still wait to have their watches fixed.


mywatch gr project is like the song ''hey hey,my my''by Neil Young[you pay for this and they give you that],this is how we paid for a watch and we got something ''similar''[different hands,logo on dial,damaged dials,broken stems,gaskets hanging outside the watch,bands never received and many more.The worse is,that after so many months the project completed,Mr Torsten still has do nothing to fix our problems,ignoring all the members who paid in full for nothing.A man has to stand behind his word,unfortunately he is not a ''pro'',you will reveal the truth soon when your project is done.
Mihalis


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: RESERVE NOW! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Wow, just read about this on the Torsten's facebook page - I am sold and have sent a note to register my interest to Torsten and copied Forasec. Very impressed.


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: RESERVE NOW! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Wondering how to react. To clarify: FORaSEC has not been involved in the project in Greece. For this Rattrapante project, TNT uses services from a renowned technical project manager and FORaSEC is handling communication and sales. It is a different project with different people involved.

I understand that people want to share their experiences about a less fortunate project. I don't know the details. At the other side it is very simple. FORaSEC follows EU customer law. If the product is not according to spec, or even if you just don't like it when delivered, you return it and will receive a full refund. We have been and will be fully transparent about parts, production, the process and conditions.

Before anybody else, you deal with me in this project. You will pay to FORaSEC and we will take our responsibility. 
If you have outstanding discussions with Mr. Nagengast, I can only forward emails to him and ask him to respond. Mr. Nagengast made this project possible by finding this amazing movement and linking it to a new case design. The case is in pre-production already for the 3 hand version. This will be an amazing watch. Nobody will force you to reserve one. ;-)


----------



## Watchowski (Jun 10, 2012)

*Re: RESERVE NOW! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

I just sent the mail to reserve one as I just knew about the project 20 mins ago. Hope I get in!


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: RESERVE NOW! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



pacific17 said:


> Roughly 1100 shipped to a US customer? And the watch will have dual time? also for serial# we can choose between 0-75? or we can create our own?


The watch does not have dual time. The time function is on the subdial at the 12 position. For a serial, you can give maximum 3 numbers between 1-75 in order of preference. If none of these is available anymore, we will allocate the lowest possible that is still free. We will confirm your final serial in the same mail we ask for the first payment.

If you have any questions left, please do not hesitate to contact me.

Stephan


----------



## speedster25 (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: RESERVE NOW! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



FORaSEC said:


> Wondering how to react. To clarify: FORaSEC has not been involved in the project in Greece. For this Rattrapante project, TNT uses services from a renowned technical project manager and FORaSEC is handling communication and sales. It is a different project with different people involved.


I have bought Magrette's and a Halios from Stephan and experienced the best communication and after sales I had in the whole watch world so fare. It made jumping into the project very easy!


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: RESERVE NOW! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



speedster25 said:


> I have bought Magrette's and a Halios from Stephan and experienced the best communication and after sales I had in the whole watch world so fare. It made jumping into the project very easy!


Well gee, you're making me blush. Thanks!


----------



## Machine Head (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: RESERVE NOW! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



speedster25 said:


> I have bought Magrette's and a Halios from Stephan and experienced the best communication and after sales I had in the whole watch world so fare. It made jumping into the project very easy!


Thanks for posting the reassuring feedback. I must admit I did not know who these guys were, but now, more reassured


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: RESERVE NOW! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



Machine Head said:


> Thanks for posting the reassuring feedback. I must admit I did not know who these guys were, but now, more reassured


Nothing to hide: just ask our customers on www.facebook.com/magrette.eu I think that will be quite reassuring....


----------



## Dangeruss3 (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: RESERVE NOW! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Crap! I missed getting back to this thread, and they made the reservation list available. I just sent mine in...probably too late.


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: RESERVE NOW! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

*

UPDATE:* more than 50 sold now. That should be a hint to all people who already sent their reservation emails. You are all on the list! :-!:-!:-!
Publicity has increased during the day on various social media, so we expect to reach the end of the list soon. Thanks for your trust!

Think about it: this movement is not supposed to show up in a watch below 1000 Euro. We actually got enquiries/fingers pointing as if the movements were stolen ;-) Some people from the industry reacted disturbed. We want to prove a point here: sometimes it still is possible to do amazing stuff. And we will do this again. Just not with this movement. If only we could have gotten more. ;-)


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: RESERVE NOW! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Some people actually buy two. Might not be a bad investment now I think of it. *NEW RULE: you cannot buy more than two under one WUS name.* I will update opening post tomorrow to reflect this.


----------



## watchma (Jul 11, 2012)

*Re: RESERVE NOW! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



FORaSEC said:


> Some people actually buy two. Might not be a bad investment now I think of it. *NEW RULE: you cannot buy more than two under one WUS name.* I will update opening post tomorrow to reflect this.


Why on earth not ?
Some might want both colours

and you still sell two watches 

You'll be saying they can't sell 'em on next


----------



## Dangeruss3 (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: RESERVE NOW! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



watchma said:


> Why on earth not ?
> Some might want both colours
> 
> and you still sell two watches
> ...


I think you are allowed to buy two...just not more than that. I placed my order for one of each color.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: RESERVE NOW! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



watchma said:


> Why on earth not ?
> Some might want both colours
> 
> and you still sell two watches
> ...


Please be realistic, no hyperbole. Limiting the number per buyer is a very common practice, particularly on special order items.


----------



## rightrower (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: RESERVE NOW! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Send my email...hope I'm in...


----------



## watchma (Jul 11, 2012)

*Re: RESERVE NOW! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



Dangeruss3 said:


> I think you are allowed to buy two...just not more than that. I placed my order for one of each color.


It was late, I misread the post


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: RESERVE NOW! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

QUESTION: Instead of buying two watches to get two colors, we could imagine to sell the other color dial as accessory. Is that a good idea? We will be able to exchange the dial at a reasonable service fee later on, so you will still have your warranty.

Let us know!


----------



## onomatopia (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: RESERVE NOW! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



FORaSEC said:


> QUESTION: Instead of buying two watches to get two colors, we could imagine to sell the other color dial as accessory. Is that a good idea? We will be able to exchange the dial at a reasonable service fee later on, so you will still have your warranty.
> 
> Let us know!


I'm up for this idea!!! (what about olive??? ;-))


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: RESERVE NOW! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

*UPDATE:*

Numbers taken sofar:

123456789101112131415161718192021222324252627282930313233343536
3738394041424344474849545558616263666871727375

We could not honor all number requests sofar. Again: if we cannot honor your preferential numbers, we will choose the lowest still available. Please mention if you do not want a specific number or digit (apparantly that is the case for some).


----------



## koubilaihan (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: RESERVE NOW! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Hello to all, my name is Thodoris and I am a moderator at the greek forum mywatch.gr

I trully hope for everyone involved that this project goes better than the one at our forum, which was a total disaster.

Honestly, out of 37 watches, and 6 months after the project we still have the following problems:

15 misprinted dials 
10 straps missing
2 buckles missing
9 watches with different hands than the rest


If this is not a disastrous project, then I don't know what is...


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: RESERVE NOW! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



koubilaihan said:


> Hello to all, my name is Thodoris and I am a moderator at the greek forum mywatch.gr
> 
> I trully hope for everyone involved that this project goes better than the one at our forum, which was a total disaster.
> 
> ...


Hello koubilaihan, probably you did not read my earlier post on the Greec project, so allow me to repeat myself:

To clarify: FORaSEC has not been involved in the project in Greece. For this Rattrapante project, TNT uses services from a renowned technical project manager and FORaSEC is handling communication and sales. It is a different project with different people involved. 

I understand that people want to share their experiences about a less fortunate project. I don't know the details. At the other side it is very simple. FORaSEC follows EU customer law. If the product is not according to spec, or even if you just don't like it when delivered, you return it and will receive a full refund. We have been and will be fully transparent about parts, production, the process and conditions. 

Before anybody else, you deal with me in this project. You will pay to FORaSEC and we will take our responsibility. 
If you have outstanding discussions with Mr. Nagengast, I can only forward emails to him and ask him to respond. Mr. Nagengast made this project possible by finding this amazing movement and linking it to a new case design. The case is in pre-production already for the 3 hand version. This will be an amazing watch. Nobody will force you to reserve one. ;-)

Please do send me a mail to [email protected] and I will forward it to Torsten. He regrets that he has not been able to fully solve the issues with that project yet. He has been moving home as well. He assured me he will communicate better to the people of my watch.gr. But please also understand this is a different project with different project management and production management. Thanks!


----------



## koubilaihan (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: RESERVE NOW! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Different project with different people, you say. It is still the same man (Torsten) behind the company isnt' he?

Let me show you one of the watches that he sent to one of our members after he inspected it personally.










That's right. That is a chewed o-ring sticking out of the case back.

Let me show you another one.



This is a watch right out of the box. The scratches came with it, free of charge.

I could show you numerous other photos with similar problems, but I don't want to waste your time, neither the forum's members, you get the picture.

Good luck with the project, I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## afnios (Jul 13, 2010)

*Re: RESERVE NOW! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Tona72[aka Torsten] did reply on this project thread and ,as he said,a company of him will have to run this project also.So it's him again,the same person,under different company name.I'm not a future teller but this goes like this:you buy and then cry.And please do remember that when the problems starts the arguments becomes bigger and bigger.


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: RESERVE NOW! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

I sense some frustration in this thread from prior projects not related to this one. Seems like a history of some unresolved issues or bad blood related to this company, or person affiliated with it. Hope this project goes much smoother than the referenced previous ones. I would also think that the WUS admin would not have signed off on it if they thought there was a chance that it wouldn't go smoothly based on prior history of the company or persons affiliated with it.

Unless the WUS admin are not aware of the prior history of issues being raised here?


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

*Re: RESERVE NOW! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

*I think we've heard enough about the Greek project so that nobody is acting in ignorance.* Further mention of it would seem to me to therefore have an additional motive, and the only one I can think of is an attempt to force Torsten to come deal with them by threatening to sour all his public projects until he does so. Given other legal means of pursuing complaints that will actually require a fact-based process rather than Internet kvetching, I think that using this thread for that purpose is little better than extortion. What has been presented as an army of the unhappy turns out to be more like a platoon, but on an Internet forum, a platoon can make trouble far out of proportion to the actual issues.

I do not expect the forum administrators and moderators to do my due diligence for me, or to ensure the veracity of everyone they allow to sell something on this forum. But I am satisfied, as a prospective customer, that FORaSEC has addressed the issue. It is not possible to eliminate risk, especially when buying projects priced as this one is, but the reward seems to me worth it. Even if I have to have a gasket replaced or polish out some scratches.

I therefore appeal to the participants of the Greek project to litigate that issue separately, and not in this thread. It seems to me we've heard enough.

I would also request that the moderators take on the unhappy task of deleting any further references to that issue. This cannot be requested by FORaSEC or by Torsten, but I can request it.

Rick "respectfully submitted" Denney


----------



## Rattrapante Pete (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: RESERVE NOW! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



hpark21 said:


> When I first saw the price, I thought it was actually a Quartz movement and I had to do a double take to confirm it is mechanical rattrapante movement.


Same here. I used to post on this forum all the time under a different username, until I got sick of the $20K+ discussions and left (unless I win the lottery I'll never spend on watches like some of the high-flyers here, and like many of you I find it difficult to see the value differential justifying the price diff between a 6498-PAM and a 6498-Stowa f'rexample). I signed up again after my jaw dropped reading the specs on this watch - I've long wanted a rattrapante chrono, but I knew I'd never pony up $10K for a Swiss-major-house one. This is the perfect compromise IMO - the goods, without the hype. Exactly what I wanted.


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: RESERVE NOW! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



Rdenney said:


> *I think we've heard enough about the Greek project so that nobody is acting in ignorance.* Further mention of it would seem to me to therefore have an additional motive, and the only one I can think of is an attempt to force Torsten to come deal with them by threatening to sour all his public projects until he does so. Given other legal means of pursuing complaints that will actually require a fact-based process rather than Internet kvetching, I think that using this thread for that purpose is little better than extortion. What has been presented as an army of the unhappy turns out to be more like a platoon, but on an Internet forum, a platoon can make trouble far out of proportion to the actual issues.
> 
> I do not expect the forum administrators and moderators to do my due diligence for me, or to ensure the veracity of everyone they allow to sell something on this forum. But I am satisfied, as a prospective customer, that FORaSEC has addressed the issue. It is not possible to eliminate risk, especially when buying projects priced as this one is, but the reward seems to me worth it. Even if I have to have a gasket replaced or polish out some scratches.
> 
> ...


Well stated. |>


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: RESERVE NOW! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Only 11 pieces left: these are the numbers:


5153565759606465676970


----------



## qazokmubec (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: RESERVE NOW! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Confirmed that I'm in.


----------



## afnios (Jul 13, 2010)

*Re: RESERVE NOW! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



Rdenney said:


> *I think we've heard enough about the Greek project so that nobody is acting in ignorance.* Further mention of it would seem to me to therefore have an additional motive, and the only one I can think of is an attempt to force Torsten to come deal with them by threatening to sour all his public projects until he does so. Given other legal means of pursuing complaints that will actually require a fact-based process rather than Internet kvetching, I think that using this thread for that purpose is little better than extortion. What has been presented as an army of the unhappy turns out to be more like a platoon, but on an Internet forum, a platoon can make trouble far out of proportion to the actual issues.
> 
> I do not expect the forum administrators and moderators to do my due diligence for me, or to ensure the veracity of everyone they allow to sell something on this forum. But I am satisfied, as a prospective customer, that FORaSEC has addressed the issue. It is not possible to eliminate risk, especially when buying projects priced as this one is, but the reward seems to me worth it. Even if I have to have a gasket replaced or polish out some scratches.
> 
> ...


We all are a big community,we share the same passion of watches.We share any info possible,about quality,models,companies,bad and good sellers and bad or good buyers.
I really don't understand one thing,in all watch forums when some1 brings up a scammer you name it as an extortion?We,in the Greek forum ,has nothing to disquss with mr Torsten,he got our money,he enjoyed our hospitality and we got garbages,And for sure we expect nothing from him,just because he is not a professional.All said in here was on purpose just to protect all of you,that's all.
I'm out,God bless you.
Michail Anargyrou aka ''hate scammers''


----------



## speedster25 (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: RESERVE NOW! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

I'm really look forward to this project, it is going to be my first rattrapante. I like how the design is already altered by the input of forum members, this is going to be a real forum watch. I even can live with the fact that my fellow forum members outvoted my two dial colors of preference


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

It is a WONDERFUL timepiece!!!!! 
(...to call it "a watch" is simply reductive!)

Compliments, compliments, compliments!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: RESERVE NOW! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Just to "close" the discussion about the mywatch.gr project: This is not a discussion anybody can "win". Torsten agrees that product issues are open in that project. He will take care of them and is taking up contact with the Greek forum. FORaSEC has not been involved, nor has the production/quality manager for this project. We will focus to bring this Rattrapante project to a good result.

On a more personal note: If I would not have full confidence in this project, I would not have touched it. My reputation in the watch world is worth more to me than the earnings of this particular offer. Please judge this project on its own merits and do give us feedback! We will listen.

Stephan


----------



## watchma (Jul 11, 2012)

*Re: RESERVE NOW! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



FORaSEC said:


> Please judge this project on its own merits and do give us feedback! We will listen.


Exellent , good, bad or indifferent , I don't think you need to ask for that eventual feedback 

I'm not in on this particular deal, I had already committed to other stuff, (maybe the next project).. but I will be waiting to hear that feedback |>


----------



## marnix.moed (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: RESERVE NOW! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



onomatopia said:


> I'm up for this idea!!! (what about olive??? ;-))


I like the idea of a dial as accessory too! And my second choice was olive as well.


----------



## rightrower (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: RESERVE NOW! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

What about offering other bezels as accessories?


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

*Re: RESERVE NOW! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



rightrower said:


> What about offering other bezels as accessories?


Remember, the bezel is fixed. You are therefore asking for inserts, but I suspect those would be hard to change.

Rick "who'd prefer a rotating bezel, but who'd rather have the price point" Denney


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: RESERVE NOW! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

UPDATE

Numbers still left:


5356576064656770

So, only 8 to go now!

We will send out a confirmation email to everybody on the list today.


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: RESERVE NOW! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

It seems I cannot make updates to the opening post. Is there a moderator who can give me some guidance?


----------



## DEPA (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*


----------



## hpark21 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: RESERVE NOW! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



Rdenney said:


> Remember, the bezel is fixed. You are therefore asking for inserts, but I suspect those would be hard to change.
> 
> Rick "who'd prefer a rotating bezel, but who'd rather have the price point" Denney


IMHO, at least for ME, since it does NOT have central minute hand, rotating bezel is of very little value.

That said, I think the Tachy bezel insert option would be wonderful and hopefully bezel insert (being ceramic from what I understand) isn't too difficult to change. (Crossing my fingers)


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

*Re: RESERVE NOW! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



hpark21 said:


> IMHO, at least for ME, since it does NOT have central minute hand, rotating bezel is of very little value.
> 
> That said, I think the Tachy bezel insert option would be wonderful and hopefully bezel insert (being ceramic from what I understand) isn't too difficult to change. (Crossing my fingers)


A rotating bezel adds value--for example, one could time an additional split for three lap times total. Stop the first seconds hand at the first split, set the bezel to align therewith, release the first hand to fly back to the second hand, stop it again to time the second split, and then stop the watch to finish timing. For that use case, it only needs a pointer. It can also be used (with a tachymeter scale) to time per-hour processes before the first split, during the second lap (between the the two seconds hands), if it can rotate. With a seconds scale, it can be used to measure the second lap time without having to do mental arithmetic.

But the key to the project is reusing an existing case that doesn't have a rotating bezel, and my use cases above are pretty marginal. For most lap applications where such a watch would be used, one has time to write down the lap time, reset the first split hand to fly back to the second, and then stop it for the second lap, etc. Only when laps are short does the rotating bezel really help, and then only when they are not TOO short.

I typically do not time things using a tachymeter scale, but I do frequently time things on a seconds scale for the work that I do. This is going to be a great watch for that application.

Rick "who just didn't want the bezel scale to have _no_ relevance to the central hands, which would have been conspicuous" Denney


----------



## Dangeruss3 (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: RESERVE NOW! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Confirmed on my pair...one of each color. :-!


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: RESERVE NOW! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

What about the packaging? I sure hope it will be something special and not some cardboard or Pelican box, that is so common now.


----------



## yoshiki (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: RESERVE NOW! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Yes I am interested to know as well! Any plans for the packaging yet?


----------



## pontz (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: RESERVE NOW! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



Rdenney said:


> *I think we've heard enough about the Greek project so that nobody is acting in ignorance.* Further mention of it would seem to me to therefore have an additional motive, and the only one I can think of is an attempt to force Torsten to come deal with them by threatening to sour all his public projects until he does so. Given other legal means of pursuing complaints that will actually require a fact-based process rather than Internet kvetching, I think that using this thread for that purpose is little better than extortion. What has been presented as an army of the unhappy turns out to be more like a platoon, but on an Internet forum, a platoon can make trouble far out of proportion to the actual issues.
> 
> I do not expect the forum administrators and moderators to do my due diligence for me, or to ensure the veracity of everyone they allow to sell something on this forum. But I am satisfied, as a prospective customer, that FORaSEC has addressed the issue. It is not possible to eliminate risk, especially when buying projects priced as this one is, but the reward seems to me worth it. Even if I have to have a gasket replaced or polish out some scratches.
> 
> ...


So, what's the purpose of the feedback among members?
When someone is happy with a transaction he states it!
When someone is unhappy with a transaction he states it as well!
When a seller-manufacturer continuusly only promising that he'll fix any issues that a watch has and doing nothing... well, after sometime he'll get his tag as a "scammer". And we are talking for not just a couple of watches...
Two other projects of more than 30 watches each have been made for the Greek watch forum and there were NO issues at all!
It is called "quality control" to give a perfect working watch and "customer service" to address respectfully with any issues or wishes a customer has!
None of them was in that project...

When i sell a watch to you, i come to your town to give you the watch, we hang out, we eat, we drink, we have some time spent together... then you realise that the watch i gave you has multiple issues, you state them to me and all i answer to you is that "i'll deal with it ASAP" for a period of six months... well... who's scammed here?

Lots of WIS's have enough money to buy whatever they like-dream for and put it on their wrist! If something does not work for them it doesn't matter: they fix any issue with their watchmaker or by buying another watch, no matter the cost!
Lots of WIS's are making painfull savings in order to satisfy their passion! When it comes to an issue with their watch, they may not have the money to deal with it-they just expect the obvious: they'll get a watch worth of their hard earned money without issues whatsoever!

How would you react in a transaction with a person that sells you a faulty watch and doing nothing for it, than only promising, and promising, and promising...

Other posts of members complaining about this project were deleted -maybe my post will have the same luck!
But out of respect to my friends i am posting this: this is my chance to do it, here i am doing it!

I wish that you'll never have any complains about a faulty seller in the future, even to give a heads-up for the others: how would you feel when someone asks for your complains to be deleted?

George


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: RESERVE NOW! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



yoshiki said:


> Yes I am interested to know as well! Any plans for the packaging yet?


We have planned to keep that simple. The whole intention was to bring a rattrapante watch at an amazing deal price. Having said that, if you would be interested in less than standard packaging at additional cost, let us know and we might be able to source something awsome-ish. Bear in mind though that with 75 pieces, purchasing power is fairly poor.


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: RESERVE NOW! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

*

UPDATE: ONLY 3 WATCHS LEFT NOW. I WILL CHECK AGAIN LATER TONIGHT AND REPORT IF ANY ARE LEFT.
*
I cannot edit the opening post at this moment (a moderator is contacted to assist).

But do send in your reservation! We will maintain a reserve-list in case members decide to cancel before delivery (always happens in some % of the reservations we know from experience).


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: RESERVE NOW! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

*
STILL 3 AVAILABLE (1 cancelled, one added).*

Please do send in your reservation! We will maintain a reserve-list in case members decide to cancel before delivery (always happens in some % of the reservations we know from experience).


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: RESERVE NOW! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

*STILL 2 AVAILABLE.

Please do send in your reservation! We will maintain a reserve-list in case members decide to cancel before delivery (always happens in some % of the reservations we know from experience).*


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

I hadn't seen these movement specs in the thread, hope I didn't miss them:
7750 Rat1 - rotated 90 degrees counter-clockwise in casevfrom diagram
Valjoux 7750 chronograph with split second and hours - minutes at 3 o'clock.
Caliber: Valjoux 7750
Terminal Number: B30
Decor Bridges: "Côtes de Genève" (optional)
Screws: polished orblued steel to the flame (optional)
Spiral spring: quality I
Wheel Anchor: polished
Balance: glucidur
Number of jewels: 25
Winding: selfwinding
Positions of the crown: 2
Number of puschers: 3
Number of counters: 4


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

I sure hope this doesn't turn out to be one of those... "If it seems too good to be true..." scenarios.

Good luck to everyone involved from buyer to seller.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: RESERVE NOW! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Can you give us a color (colour for you Europeans) break-down - just because I'm curious??

How many Blues and how many Blacks will be made (except for the last two available, of course). I'm still not clear if it was 75 total for both colors, or 75 of each color (ie: 75 or 150 total)? Thanx.


----------



## cheenkuan (Sep 10, 2013)

*Re: RESERVE NOW! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

On the postings from our Greek friends. From my personal perspective, I prefer to thank them for their contributions to this community, rather than treating their views in a negative manner. Although it is always possible that they have an agenda in highlighting their experiences in this forum, they are just as likely as any other forum member posting here to have an agenda in their messages. I believe that it is still possible that they mean well, and I would like to think this way about our community.

However, I believe that there will be little Torsten can do to restore his standing with the Greek forum community, especially in the short term period running up to the consummation of this Project. Even if he does immediately provide restitution, it may be considered to be a few months too late, and hence does not restore his standing.

Although the feedback from our Greek friends may be relevant for our consideration, I believe, for the reasons pointed out by FORaSEC, that we have to assess this Project independently. At this point, for us to assess this Project independently, I believe it may be more important for FORaSEC to give us some insight on the level of control he may have in the execution of the Project. For example, we will be able to assess the Project better, if we have information on whether production will be at a manufacturing facility of good standing (preferably not the same as that which produced for the Gr Forum), and whether the production / quality manager and the production facility can be changed without FORaSEC's consent or knowledge. Unfortunately, for Torsten, at this time, we can only give him the benefit of doubt. At least, he has admitted (through FORaSEC) to open product issues and has said he will take care of them.

Like many, I am willing, based on the support he has here, to trust that FORaSEC will try his best to deliver a successful project. In short, the greater the control he has, the greater our level of confidence. I am not as much concerned with monetary loss. Like many, I am willing to take a bet (I call it a bet only because I have not had the pleasure of transacting with him before) that FORaSEC will stand by this project. My main concern is the poor execution for a project this promising, and for a movement this desirable. Any insight FORaSEC can give on how this project will be managed, will be helpful.

Kuan


----------



## rightrower (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: RESERVE NOW! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



pontz said:


> So, what's the purpose of the feedback among members?
> When someone is happy with a transaction he states it!
> When someone is unhappy with a transaction he states it as well!
> When a seller-manufacturer continuusly only promising that he'll fix any issues that a watch has and doing nothing... well, after sometime he'll get his tag as a "scammer". And we are talking for not just a couple of watches...
> ...


We love feedbacks! This is the power of the internet community.


----------



## speedster25 (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: RESERVE NOW! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

It's fair if forumers are trying to warn other forumers, with every good intension.
I think Torsten has learned from early experience and has now linked up with experienced partners for this project. I have very good experiences with Stephen from FORaSEC. Every project, big or small, has it's bumps, Stephan was very swift and correct in solving issues with the Magrette bronze and later with the chrono's ( I can't remeber hearing about real issues with the last two Magrette's). I can't imagine there being no slight problems at al with this project, but i'm sure that if problems would arise, the would be dealt with speedy an correctly.

I'm very much looking forward to following the project and receiving my watch early 2014, with no worries at all.


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: RESERVE NOW! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

ALL 75 PIECES ARE RESERVED NOW. Thanks to intervention of the WUS techies I have been able to change the opening post correspondingly.

We still welcome members to send in their reservation details. They will be put on a waiting list (max 25 members). We have experienced that always some people will change their minds before delivery. Cars break down, partners get upset (most of us have been there), jobs get lost. Reality's impact on a reservation list so to speak.

There is still hope. For your info: even a friend of mine is on the waiting list. He was too late as well. ;-)

It was asked what the counts for the colors were: 33 Blueberry, hence 42 Black. We will still allow for changes of colour preference for the time being. We also decided that we will offer the dials as accessory. We will be able to change dials at a reasonable service fee for you after delivery so you maintain warranty in that case.

The prototype of the leather strap (hand made one piece nato in 24mm) is being produced as we speak and we hope to show this soon.

All members that made the list already received their confirmation, or will receive it within a few hours. We will check if addresses bounce. In that case we will send a PM through WUS.

The next step is payment of the deposit. We are fine tuning the website to handle these transactions (basically a web shop). That might still take a few days.


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: RESERVE NOW! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Can you give us a color (colour for you Europeans) break-down - just because I'm curious??
> 
> How many Blues and how many Blacks will be made (except for the last two available, of course). I'm still not clear if it was 75 total for both colors, or 75 of each color (ie: 75 or 150 total)? Thanx.


See the post above this one. Only 75 pieces will be made, we do not have more of this great movement unfortunately. Colors/colours will vary, but numbers are 1-75.


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: RESERVE NOW! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



cheenkuan said:


> On the postings from our Greek friends. From my personal perspective, I prefer to thank them for their contributions to this community, rather than treating their views in a negative manner. Although it is always possible that they have an agenda in highlighting their experiences in this forum, they are just as likely as any other forum member posting here to have an agenda in their messages. I believe that it is still possible that they mean well, and I would like to think this way about our community.
> 
> However, I believe that there will be little Torsten can do to restore his standing with the Greek forum community, especially in the short term period running up to the consummation of this Project. Even if he does immediately provide restitution, it may be considered to be a few months too late, and hence does not restore his standing.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your well balanced post, Kuan. I will discuss with my partners exactly how much I am able to share, especially on the assembly/QC partner. As you can imagine, like in the car industry, the watch business is full of cooperations nobody knows about. I also can imagine you won't take my word for it (I wouldn't in your shoes). So let me think how to provide enough information to give you guys part of the trust I have in this project. Let's suffice that I would like to share who this partner is, but we have to respect their wish in terms of what we can communicate.

One thing is obvious: the handling of this movement is better not left to advanced amateurs. That's why we actually asked and got the cooperation of a partner normally working for a renowned Swiss watch brand and they are based in Switzerland. With the trained personnel that is required to do this well. This is a transaction made possible in part because of a good relationship that existed already. I can tell you that assembly of 75 pieces is not something they normally consider "good business". ;-)

I most probably will visit the facility to show pictures of the inside of the building and the actual work benches within the coming months. We will share relevant production parts when ready through our reservations mailing list and possibly here on WUS. If people do not like what they see, they can cancel and get a refund. Even if the product is received, people can return it and get a refund. That is common consumer law in Europe that we will follow for all countries.

In the matter of control: Nobody has full control. We can build in checks, quality control, we can secure good partners, but still some things will be a surprise. Or will cause some sort of delay. That is the reality. Better be aware that producing a watch, even when the movements are in stock already, still is a project with many small challenges. and risks. Then it comes to the people who solve the issues at hand. I have great confidence in our technical production/project manager. This is not his first time on the job so to speak.

For the actual order picking, packing and shipment of the watches by UPS, we will work together with a company in The Netherlands. They can handle a small batch like this with a good service level amidst their 8 million items they handle each year. Also this relationship is based on a common belief that this should be done well, instead of the business case itself. We want the watches to be delivered within two days after reception if possible (if the customer has paid).

It is my job to communicate with customers and facilitate a smooth buying/delivery process. Maybe the most visible part. And FORaSEC is legally responsible as supplier to the end user. I am all too aware of that. It is also not my first try on that job. I have a reputation at stake. I am well aware that you do not get many chances in this consumer driven corner of the watch world. I am part of this community as a person as well. I would rather pull out than continue knowing it will be a horrible experience for the customer.

I will share more info on our quality process and various check points soon. It is a valid question.

Now a cheeky comment I just have to make: Please ask the same questions when you buy the average "Swiss Made" watch. Ask them where they produce their cases, their hands, (parts of) the movement, their straps. Who is doing their assembly. How much of the price you pay is spent on sponsor contracts with sport/movie celebrities. It might be fun. With a small change you will be disillusioned. ;-)


----------



## gobbi (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: RESERVE NOW! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Dear Stephan, what guarantee period will be granted to this watch?


----------



## speedster25 (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: RESERVE NOW! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Now a cheeky comment I just have to make: Please ask the same questions when you buy the average "Swiss Made" watch. Ask them where they produce their cases, their hands, (parts of) the movement, their straps. Who is doing their assembly. How much of the price you pay is spent on sponsor contracts with sport/movie celebrities. It might be fun. With a small change you will be disillusioned. ;-)[/QUOTE]

If the would reply, witch they wild probably not, you would be surpriced how many well known "swiss made" watches have their cases produced in China.

I really like the openess in this project and understand there is a limitation to the amount of information that can be shared.


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: RESERVE NOW! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



gobbi said:


> Dear Stephan, what guarantee period will be granted to this watch?


24 months


----------



## DEPA (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: RESERVE NOW! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



pontz said:


> So, what's the purpose of the feedback among members?
> When someone is happy with a transaction he states it!
> When someone is unhappy with a transaction he states it as well!
> When a seller-manufacturer continuusly only promising that he'll fix any issues that a watch has and doing nothing... well, after sometime he'll get his tag as a "scammer". And we are talking for not just a couple of watches...
> ...


300


----------



## cheenkuan (Sep 10, 2013)

*Re: RESERVE NOW! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



FORaSEC said:


> Thanks for your well balanced post, Kuan. I will discuss with my partners exactly how much I am able to share, especially on the assembly/QC partner. As you can imagine, like in the car industry, the watch business is full of cooperations nobody knows about. I also can imagine you won't take my word for it (I wouldn't in your shoes). So let me think how to provide enough information to give you guys part of the trust I have in this project. Let's suffice that I would like to share who this partner is, but we have to respect their wish in terms of what we can communicate.
> ...
> It is my job to communicate with customers and facilitate a smooth buying/delivery process. Maybe the most visible part. And FORaSEC is legally responsible as supplier to the end user. I am all too aware of that. It is also not my first try on that job. I have a reputation at stake. I am well aware that you do not get many chances in this consumer driven corner of the watch world. I am part of this community as a person as well. I would rather pull out than continue knowing it will be a horrible experience for the customer.
> 
> ...


Awwwww ... don't mean to pry trade secrets ... I like how you have been handling the project so far ...
From the communication skills you have exhibited in this thread, I am confident that you will be able to find a good balance between transparency and confidentiality.

But I think that a cheeky comment (point fully taken onboard) does deserve a cheeky response ...
If the "Swiss Made" watch I am pursuing has a movie star brand ambassador, I may just be too distracted by the illusion they create to ask any question ... at least until the buying is done.

Kuan


----------



## Rattrapante Pete (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: RESERVE NOW! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



FORaSEC said:


> The prototype of the leather strap (hand made one piece nato in 24mm) is being produced as we speak and we hope to show this soon.


Hi Stephan,

I have a little experience with leather NATO straps, and one big problem I've seen is STRETCH. Will the NATO be stitched along its edges to prevent it stretching? I feel this is essential unless the leather is VERY thick (contraindicated for a NATO anyway).

I'd prefer a leather NATO if possible. But if it's a stretchy one, I'll stick to nylon instead. Just letting you know my feelings on that before the strap gets too far advanced. Thanks.


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: RESERVE NOW! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



cheenkuan said:


> But I think that a cheeky comment (point fully taken onboard) does deserve a cheeky response ...
> If the "Swiss Made" watch I am pursuing has a movie star brand ambassador, I may just be too distracted by the illusion they create to ask any question ... at least until the buying is done.
> 
> Kuan


LOL. Instead of all those rich and famous, you've got me! And you will be beggin' for more when we come with a new project later! ;-)


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: RESERVE NOW! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



Rattrapante Pete said:


> Hi Stephan,
> 
> I have a little experience with leather NATO straps, and one big problem I've seen is STRETCH. Will the NATO be stitched along its edges to prevent it stretching? I feel this is essential unless the leather is VERY thick (contraindicated for a NATO anyway).
> 
> I'd prefer a leather NATO if possible. But if it's a stretchy one, I'll stick to nylon instead. Just letting you know my feelings on that before the strap gets too far advanced. Thanks.


The strap will be optional Pete. We will show it and test it. For stretch as well. Nylon will be standard and we will offer the leather strap for the people who like it at extra cost. As said, we started this project with the goal of delivering highest value possible for the watch. We think it will be a great strap by the way. More info will follow as soon as possible. We've got to kep the tension and anticipation alive. The pre-delivery fun so to say!


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Just got an update email on the status and how payment is going to be handled. Great!

Also in the email was a link to a Facebook page and a note about the project updates being posted there. Not so great. I do not do Facebook, nor will I for reasons I will not discuss. However, I know many others that don't do Facebook either.

Why not simply keep it all here at WUS? Wasn't one of the requirements that partcipants had to be WUS members!


----------



## avers (Feb 25, 2010)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Nice watch!

is there a waiting list? If so - please add me to the list.

Thanks!


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



Docrwm said:


> Just got an update email on the status and how payment is going to be handled. Great!
> 
> Also in the email was a link to a Facebook page and a note about the project updates being posted there. Not so great. I do not do Facebook, nor will I for reasons I will not discuss. However, I know many others that don't do Facebook either.
> 
> Why not simply keep it all here at WUS? Wasn't one of the requirements that partcipants had to be WUS members!


Got a very quick reply to my inquiry from Stephan about Facebook:

"We will do both! We probably make a new thread on WUS to follow the process. Or we keep the exciting thread.Some people prefer FaceBook, that's all.

FORaSEC

Stephan"


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



avers said:


> Nice watch!
> is there a waiting list? If so - please add me to the list.
> Thanks!


You need to email Stephan at FORaSEC to be added. See the 1st post in this thread.


----------



## kaik (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Uaooo....what a beautifull watch....likes me very much


----------



## heike1971 (May 20, 2011)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Now that I got confirmation I'm one of the happy few ;-), and trusting in Stephan to drive everything smoothly... let's start asking about enhancements: considering that the Challenger has a flat crystal, why not upgrading to sapphire? A slightly domed one with AR coating could be perfect (but maybe a bit expensive)... but a 'simple' flat sapphire (much cheaper than the domed, even with AR) may also be welcome by many of us, instead of a mineral one.

My thoughts about the project:

I definitely love the tool-like face of the watch. Probably it is not a good everyday watch, but definitely it is a great looking chrono.
I like the bullhead case
I think the lugs make the watch different -in a good way
I like NATO straps for this type of watch... and I love good quality leather NATOs, so... great!!
The movement: I like the fact that it is based on a 'Top' grade 7750, and also the 'rarity' of the Alfred Rochat module. This definitely gets a biiiiig thumbs up by my side :-!. Also wishing to see the final design for the rotor soon ;-).
And I also like the idea of the dials being offerered as replacement.

Cm'on!!! I like everything of this project!! That's why I'm in, with or without sapphire b-) ...


----------



## Dangeruss3 (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: SPECIAL OFFER: WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

I guess I missed that in all the excitement. I'd love to have a sapphire crystal as well. I'd also be willing to pay extra for it, but it's definitely not going to dissuade my purchase.


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Funny people. ;-). I saw this coming. I will run a tight ship. We will make the watch as proposed. Some stuff will become available as option. This is not a DIY project however. In order to go ahead and get it done, we have to stick to certain things. Can you imagine the chaos if everybody wants to change something? There is a waiting list. I think we better put the pedal to the metal. Jihaa!


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

The boro crystal is harder than regular mineral glass. A big benefit is that is doesn't smudge as easily as sapphire. It basically is the stuff Erlenmeyer flasks are made of. Extremely well suited to thermal stress. A nice story for free with the watch!


----------



## zeljko (May 25, 2012)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

hi! what about WR and back side of the watch? is it going to be transparent or not?


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



zeljko said:


> hi! what about WR and back side of the watch? is it going to be transparent or not?


All specs are listed in the opening post. Below the spec sheet itself. With a drawing of the back (yes, open case), although our rotor will look different.

View attachment 1220043


----------



## zephyr49 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



FORaSEC said:


> Funny people. ;-). I saw this coming. I will run a tight ship. We will make the watch as proposed. Some stuff will become available as option. This is not a DIY project however. In order to go ahead and get it done, we have to stick to certain things. Can you imagine the chaos if everybody wants to change something? There is a waiting list. I think we better put the pedal to the metal. Jihaa!


I think it is expected because such a project carries so much opportunities to explore modifications and customization. However, I think the spirit of the project is to create a one-off and not a watch series that comes with it's own set of add-ons. I like it as it is and a possible dial change doesn't change it much so that's good.

Thanks for the opportunity to be in this unique experience.


----------



## zeljko (May 25, 2012)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Thanks! 



FORaSEC said:


> All specs are listed in the opening post. Below the spec sheet itself. With a drawing of the back (yes, open case), although our rotor will look different.
> 
> View attachment 1220043


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



zephyr49 said:


> I think it is expected because such a project carries so much opportunities to explore modifications and customization. However, I think the spirit of the project is to create a one-off and not a watch series that comes with it's own set of add-ons. I like it as it is and a possible dial change doesn't change it much so that's good.
> 
> Thanks for the opportunity to be in this unique experience.


Hey, I am a watch lover myself and fully understand! I will see what can be accommodated and what not within timing restraints of the project. I just want to have it clear that, if we succeed to carry out change requests, it is a bonus, not something to expect out-of-the-box. I know how important management of expectations is in a project like this. That's why I better be clear. Hope you appreciate that. As this is a limited series of 75 pieces, it doesn't gives us many opportunities to change a whole lot at the given price tag, or to reach a realistic price for accessories/options.


----------



## heike1971 (May 20, 2011)

FORaSEC said:


> Hey, I am a watch lover myself and fully understand! I will see what can be accommodated and what not within timing restraints of the project. I just want to have it clear that, if we succeed to carry out change requests, it is a bonus, not something to expect out-of-the-box. I know how important management of expectations is in a project like this. That's why I better be clear. Hope you appreciate that. As this is a limited series of 75 pieces, it doesn't gives us many opportunities to change a whole lot at the given price tag, or to reach a realistic price for accessories/options.


Well stated, And absolutely agree with this. I am really excited about the project as it is, and I will appreciate any optional upgrade or extra just as an unexpected bonus, let it be a spare dial, a leather NATO, a sapphire or whatever else.

Keeping it simple will definitely help to get to an excellent end.

Thanks for the open communication, Stephan.

Sent on the go from my mobile device


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Just read most of this thread! 
Think 75 people will be very happy with their watch and FORaSEC is, so far, doing a great job!

Can't wait to get an example in front of my lens.


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Just saying: it is not long before we will ask the 75 lucky ones to pay their deposit. This week. We already started production preparation!


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Email with deposit payment request to all on the reservation list has been sent. If you did not receive it, please check your spam box, then send me a mail on [email protected].


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



FORaSEC said:


> Email with deposit payment request to all on the reservation list has been sent. If you did not receive it, please check your spam box, then send me a mail on [email protected].


I just made my deposit.

Your website looks fine, but given that you might have a number of participants in the United States, the European addressing scheme might be confusing.

Your site arranges the address as:

(First Name) (Last Name)
(Street) (Number)
(Postal Code) (City)
(Region)
(Country)

Region = State for U.S. addresses. But the usual format for U.S. addresses is:

(First Name) (Last Name)
(Number) (Street)
(City), (State) (Postal Code)
(Country)

I included the correct format for my address in the comments section.

I suspect most postal workers can figure it out, but I've learned never to assume too much about postal workers or delivery companies.

Rick "just for information" Denney


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



Rdenney said:


> I just made my deposit.
> 
> Your website looks fine, but given that you might have a number of participants in the United States, the European addressing scheme might be confusing.
> 
> ...


I am aware. We have to use one scheme for all countries world wide. At the end, all info will be transferred to UPS format. No issue whatsoever.


----------



## marnix.moed (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Just completed deposit as well.

I was wondering about something. It seems from the renders, that the horizontal part of the lugs. The fixed part where usually there would be springbars/pushpins, is quite rectangular. Would that not wear and tear the nylon and leather zulu straps a lot, since it's like scraping and cutting the material? Especially if you have a strap addiction and like to regularly switch it for another look.

Would it not be better if they were rounded?


----------



## marnix.moed (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



FORaSEC said:


> The boro crystal is harder than regular mineral glass. A big benefit is that is doesn't smudge as easily as sapphire. It basically is the stuff Erlenmeyer flasks are made of. Extremely well suited to thermal stress. A nice story for free with the watch!


I for one like the choice of borosilicate glass. Just for the nice story, since I got sapphire on other watches and this beauty won't be used for heavy tool activities.


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



marnix.moed said:


> Just completed deposit as well.
> 
> I was wondering about something. It seems from the renders, that the horizontal part of the lugs. The fixed part where usually there would be springbars/pushpins, is quite rectangular. Would that not wear and tear the nylon and leather zulu straps a lot, since it's like scraping and cutting the material? Especially if you have a strap addiction and like to regularly switch it for another look.
> 
> Would it not be better if they were rounded?


Yes, true. They will be more rounded in the final product.


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Initial funds sent and confirmed!  #14 reserved! And now the wait for what looks to be a fantastic timepiece truly begins ! Hopefully the time line stays on point! But even if it turns out that I have to wait a little longer for a quality product to make its way to my door, than I will deal with the waiting game......:think:........for a little while ;-)!


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

UPDATE: The waiting list is full now! 25 Members still hoping for somebody to cancel prior to delivery. Safety net for the project in terms of qty. Always pity that we cannot satisfy all. But there is more hidden in our sleeves....

Stephan


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



FORaSEC said:


> But there is more hidden in our sleeves....
> 
> Stephan


You horo-tease.

LOL


----------



## marnix.moed (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



FORaSEC said:


> Yes, true. They will be more rounded in the final product.


Thx!


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

A deposit update has been mailed to the full reservation list. We noticed about 10 people on the list did not open the first email with the deposit instructions (when it was successfully delivered). Please do check your spam box as well. If you read this, but can't find our email in your mail box, let us know using [email protected] (same address used to send the update mail of today).

Our production manager finalized all preparations for production and partner selection. That means that the actual work is about to begin. We will update you with a more detailed planning as soon as possible.

Regards!


----------



## qazokmubec (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Gmail categorized your email under the "Promotions" tab. I just noticed it and completed my payment for serial #35.

Best Regards,


----------



## navisurf (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Hi. I sent the 20 EUROs balance yesterday. Can I confirm that the full payment is now made for serial #39? Thanks!


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



navisurf said:


> Hi. I sent the 20 EUROs balance yesterday. Can I confirm that the full payment is now made for serial #39? Thanks!


I will answer that by email if that's ok with you. Bank transfer takes a few days to arrive.


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



qazokmubec said:


> Gmail categorized your email under the "Promotions" tab. I just noticed it and completed my payment for serial #35.
> 
> Best Regards,


All email clients have their own spam rules. We try to prevent being marked as spam using specific software solutions, but you can't beat them all. The best thing is to put [email protected] in your white list or safe senders list.


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

UPDATE: we have received less than 60 deposits so far. Please pay your deposit this week, or we will face the first delay due to late payment. We will send a reminder to all of you who did not pay by tuesday. If at the end of this coming week funds are not in, we will start allocating the watches to people on the waiting list. This may sound harsch but is necessary to keep delivery timing reasonable.

If you want to cancel your reservation, please let is know via email, so we can arrange your number to go to people on the waiting list.

Stephan
FORASEC


----------



## arsenalistic (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

rather late for this but have to say this is indeed a very interesting and attractive piece!
only thing kinda bothering me abit is the WUS logo... alittle "intrusive" (if u know what i mean) on the already busy dial.
if only it could be blacked-out (the grey background)... it will definitely suit both black and blueberry dial very well imho.

still, certainly looking forward to the development and seeing actual pictures!


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

UPDATE: Last week and this week were busy for our technical project guy. We have been discussing designs and drawings with 4 suppliers simultaneously to chose the best combination of quality, time and budget. We also wanted to make sure that we didn't just hear "yes, we can do it", but actually went through all details with the technical staff, not only the commercial staff. ;-)

After finalizing technical drawings and changing them to the chosen supplier's required formats, case samples have been ordered and should be ready mid november. Tooling for the hands (not standard catalogue stuff) and the hands themselves are ordered as well. The same story for the dials. Sofar everything on schedule!

Except for that thing that still some people have not yet paid their deposit. Grumpf. If they do not respond within the next day to our last and final reminder (sent via WUS PM and email this time), it looks like some people on the waiting list will get a happy mail!

Stephan


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Thx for the update! Too bad not all payments are made,....for both parties.


----------



## TokyoLunch (Jun 22, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



Bidle said:


> Thx for the update! Too bad not all payments are made,....for both parties.


you mean, all 75 + 1..... :/


----------



## maardein (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Sounds good! I suppose not having gotten an email/pm means you've received my payment? I never got any confirmation of my payment (bank transfer).


----------



## hpark21 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



maardein said:


> Sounds good! I suppose not having gotten an email/pm means you've received my payment? I never got any confirmation of my payment (bank transfer).


Maybe you should check back via e-mail. I received confirmation e-mail stating the status of my down payment along with confirmation of my serial #.


----------



## maardein (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



hpark21 said:


> Maybe you should check back via e-mail. I received confirmation e-mail stating the status of my down payment along with confirmation of my serial #.


I received three emails. Number one was confirmation of reservation (with confirmation of serial), number two was the email to state we had to make a deposit, the last email was one called 'Payment Status', which I received after ordering, but before making the payment. The status of my deposit at that moment was "Started / Not paid ". I never received any email to confirm they actually got my payment.


----------



## hpark21 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



maardein said:


> I received three emails. Number one was confirmation of reservation (with confirmation of serial), number two was the email to state we had to make a deposit, the last email was one called 'Payment Status', which I received after ordering, but before making the payment. The status of my deposit at that moment was "Started / Not paid ". I never received any email to confirm they actually got my payment.


Ah, I paid prior to that 'Payment Status' E-mail so in mine, it said "Paid"


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

I will re-confirm payment status tomorrow. I have been busy chasing non-payers but still do not get a response from some via email nor PM here on WUS. I will now offer their watches to people on the waiting list. Waited long enough. :roll:

Stephan


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

As some people in particular do not seem to get/reply to emails and PM, we hereby notify that reservation numbers 23/33/43/64 and 71 have been offered to people on the waiting list.

If you confirm your order by paying the deposit now,we will cancel the order and refund your payment. You lost your reservation. We sent multiple message to the email addresses given to us. We can see most of you opened these messages. You did not reply to our messages via email and PM via WUS.

We continue and will make people on the waiting list happy, no problem!

(some other numbers have ben offered to the waiting list as well, but that was after contact with the people involved).


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Any new news??


----------



## marnix.moed (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



hpark21 said:


> Maybe you should check back via e-mail. I received confirmation e-mail stating the status of my down payment along with confirmation of my serial #.


I did receive such confirmation with serial number as well.


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Any new news??


Not at the moment. Production preparation is done. Now waiting in the queue for sample production. And the hands and dials. Mid November we should be able to check them and make pics. This week I have some family time on holidays for a short autumn brake. In the Dutch rain.... ;-)


----------



## HenrysWatches (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Can't wait


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

UPDATE

Below the case technical plan overview sheet. You will notice we changed the lug design a bit. We made it asymmetric to assure we have enough space to operate the crown. At the same time we decreased the overall lug-to-lug length a bit and Water Resistance now is upped to 10ATM.

We will receive samples mid November.

View attachment 1255883


Stephan


----------



## heike1971 (May 20, 2011)

Good to see that things are progressing. I like the asymmetrical case, which make sense, and definitely 10atm for WR is a big plus!!!

Regarding the lug to lug measures, 54+ mm. sounds like a lot (and it's 4mm bigger than before 8o), but I trust in the lessons learned from the previous challenger (non chrono). Just let us know about how it feels on the wrist when the case prototype is available .

Thanks for the update and the tech pic!!

Sent on the go from my mobile device


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



heike1971 said:


> Good to see that things are progressing. I like the asymmetrical case, which make sense, and definitely 10atm for WR is a big plus!!!
> 
> Regarding the lug to lug measures, 54+ mm. sounds like a lot (and it's 4mm bigger than before 8o), but I trust in the lessons learned from the previous challenger (non chrono). Just let us know about how it feels on the wrist when the case prototype is available .
> 
> ...


How good of you to notice. I double checked. The 50,5 I mentioned in the OP and elsewhere was a typo/ It was 55,0 on the original drawings. I will change the OP if still possible. Most important is that it will feel right on the wrist and that the crown can be operated in this lay-out. I am eager to check this personally in November.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Interesting concept to make the winding/setting crown lug longer and deeper so it sits more proud of the wrist and angled. Kind of like achieving a "Bull Head" without the Bull Head case. Again... interesting and very innovative - good on you!

Edit: PS: Any special treatment or logo planned for the nice sized 7.5mm dia. crown?


----------



## Tom (Feb 13, 2006)

Don't think you will wear it angled as the mid-case has a even height. 

50,5mm sounded better than 54mm though.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



Tom said:


> Don't think you will wear it angled as the mid-case has a even height.
> 
> 50,5mm sounded better than 54mm though.


How does this not create an angle? And if not, you have lost the intent of the design creating an angle for more clearance for the crown.


----------



## Tom (Feb 13, 2006)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> How does this not create an angle? And if not, you have lost the intent of the design creating an angle for more clearance for the crown. http://s706.photobucket.com/user/hasselblad/media/New Incoming/RattrapanteAngle_zps37210ff5.jpg.html


Only way if it is angled is when the lugs are laying on top of your writs. The angle is done to have some clearence for the crown so winding is easier and the strap will fit better.


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

As long as the top lug wraps around the wrist, the watch will sit down on the flat of the wrist. But the strap will not be tight against the crown and pushers, even if a somewhat thicker strap, or even a non-NATO strap is used. (I don't do NATOs, so I'll be looking for a conventional strap for fixed lugs.)

Rick "pondering this" Denney


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Great news about the WR!


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

it is a Real Lovey Watch.
I got the e-mail the other day and though plenty about it. i maybe in the minority here. but WISH it was 47mm (and keeping the Lug to Lug around 55mm).
with lots of Goodies on the Dial, this Watch deserves to have a Bigger Dial for easy read. for my Aging eyes to say the least.


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



Tony A.H said:


> it is a Real Lovey Watch.
> I got the e-mail the other day and though plenty about it. i maybe in the minority here. but WISH it was 47mm (and keeping the Lug to Lug around 55mm).
> with lots of Goodies on the Dial, this Watch deserves to have a Bigger Dial for easy read. for my Aging eyes to say the least.


As one who also has aging eyes, I agree in principle. But remember that the movement is what it is. The centers of the subdials are therefore given. Enlarging the subdial would force them to overlap, result in a range of other readability challenges (witness the kvetching that continues concerning the Zenith El Primero tri-color dials). A bigger version would not add real estate where it can be used.

Rick "who'll get stronger bifocals" Denney


----------



## ev13wt (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Why are the numbers on the dial (10, 20, 25 etc) repeated on the bezel? Its a non rotating bezel, right? Forgive me if this is a noob question.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

I Totally Agree with you.

we can make this Watch in 47mm, Shift the Sub Dials far out ONLY on Papers .but in Reality it can Not be Done. unfortunately.

I tired my Friend's JLC the other day and couldn't see a Darn thing on the Dial :-(. it was so small I wasn't even able to see the Time. let along the other Complications.









for that reason. Big Watches are my Best Friend

Cheers



Rdenney said:


> As one who also has aging eyes, I agree in principle. But remember that the movement is what it is. The centers of the subdials are therefore given. Enlarging the subdial would force them to overlap, result in a range of other readability challenges (witness the kvetching that continues concerning the Zenith El Primero tri-color dials). A bigger version would not add real estate where it can be used.
> 
> Rick "who'll get stronger bifocals" Denney


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



ev13wt said:


> Why are the numbers on the dial (10, 20, 25 etc) repeated on the bezel? Its a non rotating bezel, right? Forgive me if this is a noob question.


Indeed it is a non-rotating bezel. There were some options for the bezel's markings. Partly based on functionality, partly on design choices. Based on the comments here we altered the design from the original one to this one to match most people's comments. In this way, it supports the readability of especially the rattrapante function best.


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



Rdenney said:


> As one who also has aging eyes, I agree in principle. But remember that the movement is what it is. The centers of the subdials are therefore given. Enlarging the subdial would force them to overlap, result in a range of other readability challenges (witness the kvetching that continues concerning the Zenith El Primero tri-color dials). A bigger version would not add real estate where it can be used.
> 
> Rick "who'll get stronger bifocals" Denney


On a forum like this, we can rely on people like you to cover our back when we are AWOL. Very well put!


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

*UPDATE: All on schedule! Sample units are being finished as we speak/sleep/work/whatever.*

We aspect to receive the samples next week. Most parts will be as in final production. Some parts (like the ceramic bezel) will be replaced by a temp solution. In the latter case, we first will check the whole sample before spending money on the moulds of the ceramic bezel inlay.

We will check the samples with separate teams to cross-reference all (any..) findings later.

Exciting it is! It always is a bit like having a baby delivered. Check for the 10 toes and other extremities, the crying sound and the color of the flesh.

First pictures of parts we will receive hopefully this week. Below a quick (and small) snapshot of the borosilicate crystal:

View attachment 1274523


Some facts about this type of glass used (yes, some things I didn't know either!). (Sources wikipedia and google search results):




Borosilicate is widely used in implantable medical devices such as *prosthetic eyes, Artificial hip joints, bone cements, dental composite materials* (white fillings)[SUP][7][/SUP] and even in breast implants
Most astronomical reflecting *telescope** glass mirror components* are made of borosilicate glass because of its low coefficient of expansion with heat. This makes very precise optical surfaces possible that change very little with temperature, and matched glass mirror components that "track" across temperature changes and retain the optical system's characteristics.
 Many current glass *sex toys* use high grade Borosilicate glass. The toys are generally hand blown, their beauty combined with the ease of cleaning and a long service life make them a popular material.[SUP][10][/SUP]
Specialty *marijuana and tobaccopipes* are made from borosilicate glass. The high heat resistance makes the pipes more durable.
Most premanufactured glass *guitar slides* are also made of borosilicate glass.
Borosilicate is also a material of choice for *evacuated tube solar thermal technology*, because of its high strength and heat resistance.
*The thermal insulation tiles on the Space Shuttle were coated with a borosilicate glass.*[SUP][11][/SUP]
Borosilicate glasses are used for* immobilisation and disposal of **radioactive wastes*. In most countries high-level radioactive waste has been incorporated into alkali borosilicate or phosphate vitreous waste forms for many years and vitrification is an established technology.[SUP][12][/SUP] Vitrification is a particularly attractive immobilization route because of the high chemical durability of the vitrified glass product. This characteristic has been used by industry for centuries.[SUP][_citation needed_][/SUP] The chemical resistance of glass can allow it to remain in a corrosive environment for many thousands and even millions of years.
Unfortunately, *Pyrex, once synonymous with borosilicate glass, switched from borosilicate to soda-lime glass in the 1950s*, with the majority of the U.S. kitchen industry following suit in the 1980s. Soda-lime glass is the most commonly used and least expensive form of glass. Another sad story in which the quest for lower prices led to the sacrifice of quality. Ironically, the European manufacturer of Pyrex, Arc International in France, still uses borosilicate glass in their Pyrex kitchen products today. So in order to get the original quality of an American icon, you have to buy it in France.


When we have a bit more, we will send out a newsletter.

FORaSEC
Stephan


----------



## Machine Head (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

I don't think I would have expected to see the phrases "breast implants", "sex toys" and "marijuana" in any posting, let alone together in one posting, on a watch forum. And it really is good to know the sex toys are "hand blown"

Can the OP please put up some more pics of these items to clarify this "Borosilicate" stuff being used on this watch?

This could become a very interesting thread.....


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Haha, yeah. Couldn't resist to copy/paste that. It's like with the pink elephant. Not sure if I will ever again be looking at the curved shape of the crystal without thinking about all those other products made of the stuff.

For the weak of heart, remember that "when it is good enough to protect the spaceshuttle staying in one piece during the entrance into the atmosphere, it surely will be good enough for your watch."


----------



## Hendu615 (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

What a beautiful watch I wish I joined the forum a few months earlier!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## dacattoo (Jan 9, 2011)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

what is the cost?


----------



## Tom (Feb 13, 2006)

dacattoo said:


> what is the cost?


895 EUR


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



FORaSEC said:


> For the weak of heart, remember that "when it is good enough to protect the spaceshuttle staying in one piece during the entrance into the atmosphere, it surely will be good enough for your watch."


Does it scratch? I know the mirrors on reflecting telescopes will scratch.


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



Sean779 said:


> Does it scratch? I know the mirrors on reflecting telescopes will scratch.


Even sapphire can scratch. Boro is harder than mineral glass. So harder than steel, copper, platinum, titanium and much other materials. Quartz, sand, hardened steel and diamond will scratch it. In practice a stone wall CAN and probably WILL damage it. We have seen that on sapphire as well.

Added benefit is that it is far less expensive than the equivalent in sapphire. We made the case construction for all Challenger models (also with other movements) to fit this shape of crystal as we prefer the looks. Borosilicate glass is the best value of both worlds: highly scratch resistant, very thermo resistant, hardly any fingerprint smudges at a lower cost than sapphire. In sapphire we could not justify the extra cost for the more affordable range of Challenger watches (like the one with 2842 movement). Purchasing 200 sapphire crystals for only a few pieces of this watch would have made it a whole lot more expensive. That's the funny consequence of minimum order qty's when creating very limited editions.

I hope this gives a full picture of the decision to use this type of glass. A mix between desired shape, quality and costs in the light of a variety of models and minimum order qty's. We share components between all types of Challenger models. Like Volkswagen does. Modular thinking. And that is exactly why we can make 75 pieces of this special version at a cost lower than 1000 Euro per piece.

;-) We promised not to hide a thing. So we tell it the way it is.

FORaSEC
Stephan


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



dacattoo said:


> what is the cost?


A lot..., now that they are all gone...!!


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Haha, I just found out that this picture actually belongs to another watch with a different shape of crystal. That's what you get when you have the commercial guy talk about technical stuff. #Shameonme. Hope you will allow me to get back to you with more - correct - images next week.


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Dials in the making...

View attachment 1275715


Stephan
FORaSEC


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Today, two sample parts. Sorry about poor quality of pictures. The bezel is still made of steel now, we will change it to ceramic after approving the details, so the mould for the ceramic material can be made. We will make beter pictures of the whole kit soon. Teasing our way through it all obviously.

All parts are almost ready for sample check, just waiting for the movement holders. As we had a logistical "accident" with the sample movements sent to our case supplier, we loose a bit of time now. As your seller, I collaborate with two watch makers here locally who will test all parts and judge quality before giving a GO on the next steps. Mr. Nagengast and the technical project manager will check as well. We will not speed through this process. We will be critical if you allow us.... ;-)

View attachment 1282823
View attachment 1282824


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



FORaSEC said:


> Today, two sample parts. Sorry about poor quality of pictures. The bezel is still made of steel now, we will change it to ceramic after approving the details, so the mould for the ceramic material can be made. We will make beter pictures of the whole kit soon. Teasing our way through it all obviously.
> 
> All parts are almost ready for sample check, just waiting for the movement holders. As we had a logistical "accident" with the sample movements sent to our case supplier, we loose a bit of time now. As your seller, I collaborate with two watch makers here locally who will test all parts and judge quality before giving a GO on the next steps. Mr. Nagengast and the technical project manager will check as well. We will not speed through this process. We will be critical if you allow us.... ;-)
> 
> ...


I'm more than okay with a little more time for quality checks ! Thanks again for keeping us in the loop !


----------



## marnix.moed (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



watchobs said:


> I'm more than okay with a little more time for quality checks ! Thanks again for keeping us in the loop !


Indeed, thanks for the updates. It's nice to see how the watch is coming together. With me, such info increases the joy of a watch/product.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Yes, thanx as well but, from my monitor... these look a little "rough".


----------



## Rattrapante Pete (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Yes, thanx as well but, from my monitor... these look a little "rough".


As the kids say these days, perhaps it is because the pictures were taken using a potato rather than a proper camera.


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

This will be a difficult step in the process for some of you. The samples should arrive end of this week. Before falling over each other pinpointing tweaks still to be made, please understand this is a necessary step in every production. Even based on the pictures, we already noticed some small things that probably need fine tuning. Nothing mind blowing luckily...

We will share more pics later on. Please understand that samples are made to see if all parties involved understood each other well. And to spot issues that are tough to see on paper. Some small parts are hand made, rather than with the final tooling. Take the bezel that is made from steel but will be ceramic in the final production.

We will thoroughly check the samples and will communicate to you what will be different in the final stage of the project. This is the stage that a watch is born. We will try to let you be eye witness. But have faith in the mother. She knows what she is doing... ;-)

View attachment 1287088


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



FORaSEC said:


> This will be a difficult step in the process for some of you. The samples should arrive end of this week. Before falling over each other pinpointing tweaks still to be made, please understand this is a necessary step in every production. Even based on the pictures, we already noticed some small things that probably need fine tuning. Nothing mind blowing luckily...
> 
> We will share more pics later on. Please understand that samples are made to see if all parties involved understood each other well. And to spot issues that are tough to see on paper. Some small parts are hand made, rather than with the final tooling. Take the bezel that is made from steel but will be ceramic in the final production.
> 
> ...


So far you've given this 







no reason not to believe! Looking good :-! and can't wait to see the next stage!


----------



## heike1971 (May 20, 2011)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Thanks for the timely information, Stephan. The baby starts to looks good, and the excitement is increasing as we go!!

Quick question.- do we have already a design for the rotor? That's the last piece to know regarding the overall look .

Congrats for the job done so far!!


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



heike1971 said:


> Thanks for the timely information, Stephan. The baby starts to looks good, and the excitement is increasing as we go!!
> 
> Quick question.- do we have already a design for the rotor? That's the last piece to know regarding the overall look .
> 
> Congrats for the job done so far!!


It is looking OK, but we are not there yet. The largely hand-made samples we will receive this week (see pic above) really need some fine tuning. It is more a mock-up than a pre-production sample. We really want to see dimensions and test the shape/lugs before investing in production moulds. And have something to show to all waiting customers!

Just saying, so you all understand the process we decided upon.

The rotor design is not yet ready. In the whole scheme of things it is not time-urgent. But I will share with you as soon as it is available.


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Hi all,

We sent out an email today with pictures of the mock ups. Here the link to all pictures and the accompanying text.

Finally we can show you some real life proof that your watch is slowly coming together. We made some pictures of the hand made mock ups we received yesterday. These are by no means "final", but they give a good impression of the watch as it is being fine-tuned.

We are enjoying making this watch. As it is a really different concept, it takes more effort than other watches made by our team. Building this one from scratch definitely gives a lot of satisfaction. 

HERE you can see more pictures (click on "HERE").

*What will change:*

- We are still fiddling with the final lug shape. We already made them asymmetrical. The upper one is a bit longer than the bottom one. This is necessary to operate the crown. The shape of the lugs will be refined and tweaked further to make it hug the wrist a bit more. The lugs are a bit too wide now as well. This will be reduced to fit the 24mm strap more snugly.
- The bezel on the pics is made from steel, this is not the ceramic bezel that will be in the production watch. The small markings on the inner part will not be filled with white paint.
- The height increased a bit on these mock ups compared to plan (16,5 versus 15 mm) as we used a thicker crystal to give us the 10 ATM WR instead of the initial 5 ATM. Our latest revision of the drawings shows that we will end up with 15,3 mm in the final product. I hope you will forgive us the 0,3 mm in exchange for the 10 ATM (100 meter) WR. ;-)

*Hey! That are leather straps in the picture!*

- Correct. We included pictures with two (optional) leather straps we are "test driving": a tan color NATO and a black Flieger style strap with folding strap ends, fixed with real screws. The NATO will be a one-piece NATO to reduce the overall combination height. We procure the straps from a German company.

*Please note!*

- The movement was not fitted yet for the pictures: the small hands are not yet ready, so it would not have made a real difference. 
- We included a picture of the movement on the picture page that still has the old rotor. A new rotor design will be presented to you shortly.
- We also included a picture of the dial. It actually came out really nice. But difficult to catch on camera!
- "What about the schedule?" we can hear you asking. Well, this is how it looks: we are working hard with the suppliers to get all components ready before Chinese new year holidays start (Jan 31st). In that case, delivery will be still within February. Worst case, the delivery will be mid-March.
We promised to be open and upfront. Truth is we lost almost two weeks due to a very human shipping error and a tiny delay in sample production. But we decided to take our time to check the samples and get the details right. We are rushing, but will not sacrifice the high standard that we want for this watch.

Just one picture in this email, so please visit HERE or our FACEBOOK page to see more!


----------



## zeljko (May 25, 2012)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

This is going to be a stunning watch!!! Thank you for photos!!!


----------



## Rattrapante Pete (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Looks great! Good call on the flieger strap, too.


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

You include that flieger strap, and I'll buy it. Vastly better than a NATO for a watch of this level of decoration, and really looks correct. It will also let the watch wear thinner, and not block the view through the display back.

Don't curve those lugs too much! Some of us have big wrists.

Rick "enthusiastic" Denney


----------



## hpark21 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

The Flieger strap is the bomb! Offer it for reasonably priced option please.

I can't wait as this will probably be the last one for a while. (unless someone offers snowflake for a good price...  )


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

During my time as member of this forum I've yet to see any project production team involve members on the level of discernible information as much as this team has! And the enthusiasm for what you're doing on this project is palpable! Even got the courtesy of a "personal" e-mail to keep me as an investor in the loop. Makes it very enjoyable for going along on this project ride :-!! And if this takes until mid-Spring before we see this pan out than I'm more than okay with that, where as from what I've seen to date that your want for technical refinement and solid production is readily apparent and will make the final delivery on this piece to be what appears a very satisfying event! I'm even liking some of the other "projects" you've got in the can! 







 















It appears that there's a similar theme linking all these projects together! But as a result of the sporty yet elegantly refined look that they all stay true too, it appears to me that they would would all be great to own as part of a series, or on there own individual merit! Really like where you folks are going with various different projects so far! I'm already in on the Challenger Rattraprante. But now as a result of what I'm seeing in some of your other projects........, you've got me :think:..........;-)! Keep it up please |>!


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



watchobs said:


> During my time as member of this forum I've yet to see any project production team involve members on the level of discernible information as much as this team has! And the enthusiasm for what you're doing on this project is palpable! Even got the courtesy of a "personal" e-mail to keep me as an investor in the loop. Makes it very enjoyable for going along on this project ride :-!! And if this takes until mid-Spring before we see this pan out than I'm more than okay with that, where as from what I've seen to date that your want for technical refinement and solid production is readily apparent and will make the final delivery on this piece to be what appears a very satisfying event! I'm even liking some of the other "projects" you've got in the can! It appears that there's a similar theme linking all these projects together! But as a result of the sporty yet elegantly refined look that they all stay true too, it appears to me that they would would all be great to own as part of a series, or on there own individual merit! Really like where you folks are going with various different projects so far! I'm already in on the Challenger Rattraprante. But now as a result of what I'm seeing in some of your other projects........, you've got me :think:..........;-)! Keep it up please |>!


Thanks! The only way to produce a case for these limited qty's of unique movements we have, is to make more variations. It helps us to make it possible at a reasonable price. The Black Luna is great. You still can add your name to the list here: TNT Luna list

Some people wrote their name eagerly on the reservation list, but when it was time for paying a deposit (yes, the way we need to work until we can spend tons of money when we are grown up) they bailed out..... Funny to see is that on the WuS project, apparently WuS people are way more serious then people you get more at random after good publicity.


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



hpark21 said:


> The Flieger strap is the bomb! Offer it for reasonably priced option please.
> 
> I can't wait as this will probably be the last one for a while. (unless someone offers snowflake for a good price...  )


Now you mention it, what would be a realistic price for the Flieger strap in your eyes? Obviously, we have them made specially for this design and qty's will remain fairly limited (compared to other orders for the supplier). Please chime in!


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

I'd pay $50 easy, given plain leather and a generic buckle. But I have an 8-1/4" wrist, so it must be long enough for me to be able to use it.

Rick "maybe more after more details are given" Denney


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

After seeing that black, does somebody want to trade for a Blueberry...??? (I keed!)


----------



## Rattrapante Pete (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Harrumph, name added to Luna waitlist. Nice meeting you Stephan <sob>


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> After seeing that black, does somebody want to trade for a Blueberry...??? (I keed!)


You can still change your color, just send me an email. You can also buy the other color as extra later on. We did not have the blueberry dials yet for this shoot.


----------



## heike1971 (May 20, 2011)

The mock up looks terrific!!! Can't wait...

And the pics with the straps are giving me ideas . It's going to be a looooong wait till march 

Thanks for the update, keep on the good job and take time to make sure everything runs well.

Sent on the go from my mobile device


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

The mock ups look great though I am not too keen on the leather straps featured. I hate studs on watch straps, period. Also think the leather on the brown NATO looks a little cheap and shiny for my tastes- they also look like they are not wide enough, from the pics as there is plenty of lug still showing. What is the lug size again? May have to get a couple of big ones to fill that large lug.
The watches themselves look great so this is not a criticism, just some feedback on the straps.


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



jsj11 said:


> The mock ups look great though I am not too keen on the leather straps featured. I hate studs on watch straps, period. Also think the leather on the brown NATO looks a little cheap and shiny for my tastes- they also look like they are not wide enough, from the pics as there is plenty of lug still showing. What is the lug size again? May have to get a couple of big ones to fill that large lug.
> The watches themselves look great so this is not a criticism, just some feedback on the straps.


I gather that the straps are just prototypes.

But remember that the watches have fixed lugs. That means either a NATO, or a stap with rivets or screw studs, unless you want to stitch the strap onto the watch yourself (and cut it off when it needs changing).

Personally, the screw studs seem to me the perfect solution for fixed lugs.

Rick "in any case, the straps are optional" Denney


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



jsj11 said:


> The mock ups look great though I am not too keen on the leather straps featured. I hate studs on watch straps, period. Also think the leather on the brown NATO looks a little cheap and shiny for my tastes- they also look like they are not wide enough, from the pics as there is plenty of lug still showing. What is the lug size again? May have to get a couple of big ones to fill that large lug.
> The watches themselves look great so this is not a criticism, just some feedback on the straps.


Thanks for the feedback! The pics wete made under very bright daylight bulbs. We chose this color to suit the lumen color on the dial best. It is a matter of personal taste. All 24mm Nato straps will fit, so you won't have any problems locating one that you like. The Flieger style indeed is another option. We will probably offer that as well, in black or maybe also tan color if most prefer.

The watch will be delivered on a nylon nato as standard. And you are right about the lugs being a bit too wide now for the 24mm straps. The radius in the lugs in practice means we can make it smaller than on the pics, so we will.


----------



## andiem (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

+1 on the black leather strap; if it ever goes into production, I'm definitely in!

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## andykllhr (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

+1 for me

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## MarcatGSB (Oct 24, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

That's a sexy watch, really like the design and appears to be super slick.


----------



## zeljko (May 25, 2012)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Any status report?


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



zeljko said:


> Any status report?


The blanks (rough cases from the mould) will be ready within the next few days. Then the cases will be further processed (milling, drilling, finishing). It is a race against time if we will get all components ready before the start of the Chinese New Year holidays (Jan 31).

So timing-wise it's a bit exciting now. But trying hard!

Stephan


----------



## zeljko (May 25, 2012)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Thanks!


----------



## larbo53 (Aug 17, 2012)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

I understand the reservation list is full but is the waiting list full also?

Thanks.


----------



## DrSpiff (Aug 30, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

That top picture is sweet!! How do I get my hands on that??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OrangeSport (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



FORaSEC said:


> You can also buy the other color as extra later on.


So will there be another run of these?


----------



## djosbun (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

You buyers are SO LUCKY! The watch is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## namban (Jan 19, 2014)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

*ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!!*

*SANTA CLAUS GONE TO REST, but MIRACLES HAPPEN ! 
Can I nervously smoking in anticipation of good luck?
I ALSO WANT TO BUY THESE WATCHES. *


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Combining some questions in earlier posts:

We have a waiting list with over 40 people on it. All 75 reserved ones are sold. There will not be another run, as this edition was fully limited to these 75 pieces. We made another model, the Black Luna with a triple calendar and moon phase. This one is still available, but limited to 85 pieces as well. For more info: send me a mail via sales @ forasec dot com.

We hope we will get the final schedule of parts readiness soon. Chinese New Year is coming and will stop business life totally. We hope to just make it, but quality will be of higher priority than speed if we have to choose.


----------



## zeljko (May 25, 2012)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Quality at the first place!!!! Thank you for taking care about this!!!


----------



## Rattrapante Pete (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



FORaSEC said:


> Combining some questions in earlier posts:
> 
> ...but quality will be of higher priority than speed if we have to choose.


As someone who's in for _both _projects I am very happy to hear that. Looking forward to them...but I can wait a bit longer if that means the QC is tighter!


----------



## navisurf (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Any update on the design of the rotor?


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

UPDATE

We indeed were supposed to show the rotor design. It will be relatively simple, as we have to work with the rotors on the movements. It will look like this:

View attachment 1371937


We have not been able to finish all parts before Chinese New Year. But.... all is looking good. We have an issue to solve with the ceramic bezel (but will be solved, no worries). The blueberry dial will be done again as we were not satisfied with the result. Let's say the normal stuff when making a watch. It is never a smooth ride but we are on top of it.

We are now preparing the packaging, the optional leather straps are on order, assembly partner is waiting for final timing info as soon as the CNY is over. All looking good.Tests with a new warehouse/shipping partner will be done in the next few weeks.

We still are confident all WUS Rattrapantes will be delivered before the end of March. We are very excited about this watch. And it's sister-model, the Black Luna Triple Calendar Moon Phase as well.

We are preparing new models already. With TNT and other partners. Maybe again some will be available through WUS. You guys have been very patient sofar. Thanks! The project is in good hands, we will not disappoint you.

FORaSEC


----------



## zeljko (May 25, 2012)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Thank you for keeping us informed!!!


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



FORaSEC said:


> UPDATE
> 
> We have not been able to finish all parts before Chinese New Year. But.... all is looking good. We have an issue to solve with the ceramic bezel (but will be solved, no worries). The blueberry dial will be done again as we were not satisfied with the result. Let's say the normal stuff when making a watch. It is never a smooth ride but we are on top of it.
> 
> ...


As has been the case with this whole WUS project we've seen nothing but informed transparency :-!! Liking that your design incubator continues to percolate 







forward and will be equally looking forward to seeing what type of tasty cup of timepiece "design" brew 







comes out! Thanks as usual for all the details! And just as your design percolator continues to heat up, so does our collective anticipation 







for this fantastic WUS project coming to our wrists ;-)! Will be looking forward to the next update!


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



FORaSEC said:


> UPDATE
> 
> ...* We still are confident all WUS Rattrapantes will be delivered before the end of March...*
> 
> FORaSEC


Say... 55 days? The countdown begins...;

T -55 and counting (not to put any pressure on you - hell, we expect 'em to be late!)


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Say... 55 days? The countdown begins...;
> 
> T -55 and counting (not to put any pressure on you - hell, we expect 'em to be late!)


Haha, not going there... Believe me, there are not many things that top the anxiety when making a watch for WUS members. We are in the middle of CNY, so nobody can give me the updates I crave. Next week there are people again to surprise us every day with new challenges. ;-)

FORaSEC


----------



## navisurf (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Thanks for the photos of the hands on FaceBook! Any update on the bezel issue you were facing? Hope it is all resolved too  Keep up the great work!


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



navisurf said:


> Thanks for the photos of the hands on FaceBook! Any update on the bezel issue you were facing? Hope it is all resolved too  Keep up the great work!


The bezel issue is solved. Hoping to receive pics soon.


----------



## speedster25 (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

If it aint late it's a rush job


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



speedster25 said:


> If it aint late it's a rush job


We will try to avoid delays but I will personally hit the "Pause" button when I think we are cutting corners. Without any delay.... ;-)


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

UPDATE:

Finally we are happy with the hue of the Blueberry dial. Below the color that we just approved.

View attachment 1390331


To show that we have the ceramic division in control (....!), below a finished sample of the black ceramic bezel before coloring.

View attachment 1390332


And here a party of hands (not only for the WUS rattrapante version!)

View attachment 1390333


View attachment 1390334


Just showing that Chinese New Year holidays have ended and the watch is being built.... ;-)


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Glad to see that the pieces of the Rattrapante puzzle are coming together on a timeline that you're (and thus "we") happy with! And since I'm in on the blueberry dial I'm appreciative |> of your choice of the blueberry color shade! As usual your informative posts are doing nothing but making us feel like we're there on the step by step of what's looking to be a fantastic opportunity on this project build! Thanks :-! and will look forward to seeing the next phase!


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



watchobs said:


> Glad to see that the pieces of the Rattrapante puzzle are coming together on a timeline that you're (and thus "we") happy with! And since I'm in on the blueberry dial I'm appreciative |> of your choice of the blueberry color shade! As usual your informative posts are doing nothing but making us feel like we're there on the step by step of what's looking to be a fantastic opportunity on this project build! Thanks :-! and will look forward to seeing the next phase!


Thank you! We are doing our utmost. Still we/you should be aware that the watch still needs to be assembled to see if everything really fits and works.... Nerve wrecking really. Sometimes we ask ourselves why we had to choose the critical WUS members for this project.... It is the best possible public if all goes well. If not, however..... let's not go there. ;-)

Let's just say we like to challenge ourselves (see the word game there?)

It is simple: if everything goes well, it will be a smooth ride. If at the end we are not happy (and we will judge that before you can), we will have to re-group and re-plan. That's the realism of every watch project. Just with this one, you are eye witness. Up close...and personal: by the nature of us all being WUS members and community dwellers. We will not hide anything. That was our promise and we definitely will keep that. It is in fact easier than making a watch.

It will be interesting to see the first marriage of all parts and then final assembly and QC in Switzerland. But sofar things are looking good. All the energy that was put in the design/production plan phase and working with the right partners seems to pay off. I hope we soon can repeat the famous words of Hannibal (the A-Team): "We love it if a plan comes together."


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



FORaSEC said:


> ...And here a party of hands (not only for the WUS rattrapante version!)
> 
> View attachment 1390333
> 
> ...


You mean these same needles/hands will be used on the challenger luna and future challenger chrono as well?
Personally... the colors of the needles contrasts well with dark colored dial. Should the same light grey/silver hands uses on the silver dial... it may make the subdial some kind of hard to read. I would suggest that when paired with the silver dial, vintage TAN/ash grey lume be applied such that a good contrast an be achieved.

Be it black or blueberry dial, vintage TAN/light green/white lume gives a good contrast on the dial.


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



Ed.YANG said:


> You mean these same needles/hands will be used on the challenger luna and future challenger chrono as well?
> Personally... the colors of the needles contrasts well with dark colored dial. Should the same light grey/silver hands uses on the silver dial... it may make the subdial some kind of hard to read. I would suggest that when paired with the silver dial, vintage TAN/ash grey lume be applied such that a good contrast an be achieved.
> 
> Be it black or blueberry dial, vintage TAN/light green/white lume gives a good contrast on the dial.


Not exactly. These are pics of hands for both the WUS Rattrapante as Black Luna. It's a bit mixed on the pictures. All hands colors will be as on our renders.

That means, that the Black Luna with silver dial will look like this:

View attachment 1390521


We will not change the colors of dial or hands. Pre-ordr customers made their choice based upon the renderings. They will be ale to switch colors at the moment of final payment. This is up to everybody's personal taste.

OK, this is a thread about the WUS Rattrapante model. No silver dial there. If you want more info on the Black Luna, contact us via PM or email: [email protected]


----------



## navisurf (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Thanks for all the photos and updates! It is so exciting to see things coming together step by step and part by part... This is one thing we do not get to appreciate or experience when we get a watch from our regualr ADs  I am glad to be part of this wonderful project! Keep up the wonderful work!


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



navisurf said:


> Thanks for all the photos and updates! It is so exciting to see things coming together step by step and part by part... This is one thing we do not get to appreciate or experience when we get a watch from our regualr ADs  I am glad to be part of this wonderful project! Keep up the wonderful work!


Thanks for your kind words!


----------



## marnix.moed (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Good to see that things are back on track and thanks again for the updates.


----------



## navisurf (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Hi Hi... Hope there is good progress on the assembly! Any new photos to tease us with? Thanks!


----------



## epiblas (Jun 9, 2011)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Absolutly amazing

epiblas


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

The Pre-Basel stress is influencing our schedule a bit. Some Big Fish customers who also produce in "our" case factory have a bit more influence than us. We learned that our watch cases will not be ready this week (as planned with the short delay as announced earlier), but should be delivered to us by the end of the month.

Nothing really serious in terms of overall planning, but we really had hoped to finish this product exactly as planned. We have to accept the reality however: we are a tiny teeny weeny customer and are happy that through our contacts, these watch cases can be made in a good factory.

We will send an update via email soon. We think that with this delay, delivery should start just after half April. Don't shoot the messenger ;-)

FORaSEC


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



FORaSEC said:


> The Pre-Basel stress is influencing our schedule a bit. Some Big Fish customers who also produce in "our" case factory have a bit more influence than us. We learned that our watch cases will not be ready this week (as planned with the short delay as announced earlier), but should be delivered to us by the end of the month.
> 
> Nothing really serious in terms of overall planning, but we really had hoped to finish this product exactly as planned. We have to accept the reality however: we are a tiny teeny weeny customer and are happy that through our contacts, these watch cases can be made in a good factory.
> 
> ...


Hmmmm..........







VVWWHHAATT to do whit-a-itchy twigga finga..... Oh I know....... Do vvwwhaat any good huntaa vwould do......patiently vwait...;-)! Thanks for the update!


----------



## zeljko (May 25, 2012)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Send us some pictures, please!!! Please, please, please!!!!


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



zeljko said:


> Send us some pictures, please!!! Please, please, please!!!!


We have the dials, hands and movements ready. We will proceed to assemble these in Switzerland now. We will take pics of this half-assembly soon. We do the so called "Functional test", the marriage between case and the movement/dial/hands assembly the moment the cases arrive (in Asia, to make sure everything functions before shipping cases to CH for final assembly). This way we avoid losing time. Final assembly in CH will only take a few days that way.

It looks I will make to trips to Basel shortly after each other: Basel World and checking up on final assembly of the Rat.


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

View attachment 1420095


This pic shows a dummy assembly. The green stuff in the center of the clock sub dial is rodico, to fix it temporarily. The minute hand of that dial will be shortened with approx 0,5mm as well. But you get the idea ;-)


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

*ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

I know this is a mockup, and I'm assuming you just placed the stem incorrectly for the photo. It should be at 13 O'Clock, correct?

Also, considering the shelf time of the movements, are they being serviced?

Rick "eager but patient" Denney


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



Rdenney said:


> I know this is a mockup, and I'm assuming you just placed the stem incorrectly for the photo. It should be at 13 O'Clock, correct?
> 
> Also, considering the shelf time of the movements, are they being serviced?
> 
> Rick "eager but patient" Denney


Haha, sharp as ever Rick. Yes, stem position is wrong on the picture. It will be on 12 actually. This picture is made using a different movement with subdials in the same positions (except the 12 'o clock subdial). That's why the green stuff had to be used to fix the hands of the clock function.

And yes: for sure the movements have undergone a service. As you know, they are NOS, so we made sure they are good as gold again!


----------



## artemis620 (Oct 3, 2009)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

any updates...


----------



## Tom (Feb 13, 2006)

Some pics of the straps were posted on the FORaSEC facebook page.


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Yes we did, Tom! And now here!

These two straps all become available as option with your final payment order. A black Flieger style strap with folding strap ends, fixed by real rivets. And a brown Nato strap - one piece - for a completely different look. The watch will come standard on a nylon nato strap in brown.

Further update: all parts are now completed except the lugs. That part appears to be tough to make and these are now being made using a different production method. We expect these to be ready in a few days. This case is a bit more complicated than most cases due to these lugs and we want them to be exactly as intended.

We are eagerly awaiting pictures of the finished top and bottom part of the case to share with you. Bear with us, this is the typical last minute rush when almost everything is ready, but we do not have the pics yet!

View attachment 1449608


View attachment 1449609


View attachment 1449611


The black strap on the old dummy sample
View attachment 1449612


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



FORaSEC said:


> Yes we did, Tom! And now here!
> 
> These two straps all become available as option with your final payment order. A black Flieger style strap with folding strap ends, fixed by real rivets. And a brown Nato strap - one piece - for a completely different look. The watch will come standard on a nylon nato strap in brown.
> 
> ...


Excellent! But it is important to know the length of the strap as installed on the watch. I have an 8-1/4" wrist, and it would be most frustrating to buy the optional strap only to have it not be long enough for the tail to fit into the keeper. The riveted strap is the correct choice for me, however--who wants to hid the view through the caseback?

Rick "who normally buys straps in 'LONG'" Denney


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



Rdenney said:


> Excellent! But it is important to know the length of the strap as installed on the watch. I have an 8-1/4" wrist, and it would be most frustrating to buy the optional strap only to have it not be long enough for the tail to fit into the keeper. The riveted strap is the correct choice for me, however--who wants to hid the view through the caseback?
> 
> Rick "who normally buys straps in 'LONG'" Denney


Hi Rick, I missed the notice of your post, sorry. I will measure asap and post it here. I ordered the strap with my 18,5cm wrist in mind with some holes left.


----------



## hpark21 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Is the pricing set for the extra straps?


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Rick asked for more sizing info of the straps:

The brown one piece nato measures 27 cm from leather end to leather end (measured without buckle is what I am trying to say I guess).

The Black Flieger is 12,7 and 6,5. But do not compare that directly with other straps. Because of the lugs, sizing is different. Total length of the strap on the watch is 23,7 cm (leather end to leather end).

The Flieger was sized using my own 18,3 cm wrist. Attached pictured showing the strap has 3 holes left on my wrist. The second keeper is loose, so it can ge taken off for the very large wristed. ;-)

View attachment 1451809


View attachment 1451810


View attachment 1451812


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

My wrist is closer to 21cm. Is the tail of the strap long enough to fit under the first keeper when installed in the last hole?

Rick "thanks for the measurements" Denney


----------



## Strange (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

From the pix it appears that the flieger strap is affixed with Chicago screws and not rivets. Is this correct?


----------



## Rattrapante Pete (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

^ I'm pretty sure they're screwed, as the leather strap is an option and IIRC the watch will ship on a canvas NATO. Frankly I think it's much better this way (pick up a tube of Loctite though!)


----------



## davidtsee (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Looks fantastic.. Are there anymore spots on the waitlist for WUS members?


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



davidtsee said:


> Looks fantastic.. Are there anymore spots on the waitlist for WUS members?


All sold and gone. We do still have some spots for the Black Luna however: FORaSEC Web Store


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

I learned that the term "rivets" is indeed misleading. It in fact are two-piece screws. Chicago screws I just learned (thanks to "Strange").

To answer the question of Rick: yes, the strap will fit under the keeper in the longest position (sorry about the poor picture quality, made late at night):

View attachment 1452990


You will be able to send it back after finding out it won't fit. We will fully refund.

PRICING

What about € 20 for the Nato and € 39 for the Flieger? (so 24,20/47,19 Incl. European VAT for EU dwellers). In a combi-package of both together: € 50 (€ 60,50 incl. that horrible VAT in EU).


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

I just realized we offer a real rattrapante watch with a complicated Swiss made movement in a limited edition of just 75 pieces, with in total 3 straps and two years warranty for a price of less than 1000 Euro. Including European 21% value added tax. One question pops in my mind: WHY? Do we have something to prove to ourselves?

LOL. Just please realize we frustrate the living hell out of some suppliers in Asia at the moment. This case is not an easy one and the suppliers regret the day they signed up for it. The lugs are horribly difficult to produce, polishing is a nightmare. I am not 100 percent sure if deliveries will start before the end of April at the moment. Due to the lugs being delayed the functional test (all components assembled together) is still to be done. It is still possible to start deliveries within April, but we need some good luck for a change.

Expect a timing update the first half of next week.

I am itchy, restless until the moment that I will have my own hands on it and I will sign for OK. I hate delays, I hate not having it here already. But if it is as imagined at the end and we will have pulled this one off, I will let out a satisfied sigh and will be walking on clouds for at least a day. What an amazing project this is!

All will be OK at the end. If it is not OK, it is not the end.


----------



## zeljko (May 25, 2012)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Don't worry! Everything is going to be a OK!!!


----------



## Machine Head (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

If I recall correctly, all 75 spots went within a few days! It was next to impossible to pass up! Rather have a delay and get it right



FORaSEC said:


> I just realized we offer a real rattrapante watch with a complicated Swiss made movement in a limited edition of just 75 pieces, with in total 3 straps and two years warranty for a price of less than 1000 Euro. Including European 21% value added tax. One question pops in my mind: WHY? Do we have something to prove to ourselves?
> 
> LOL. Just please realize we frustrate the living hell out of some suppliers in Asia at the moment. This case is not an easy one and the suppliers regret the day they signed up for it. The lugs are horribly difficult to produce, polishing is a nightmare. I am not 100 percent sure if deliveries will start before the end of April at the moment. Due to the lugs being delayed the functional test (all components assembled together) is still to be done. It is still possible to start deliveries within April, but we need some good luck for a change.
> 
> ...


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



FORaSEC said:


> I just realized we offer a real rattrapante watch with a complicated Swiss made movement in a limited edition of just 75 pieces, with in total 3 straps and two years warranty for a price of less than 1000 Euro. Including European 21% value added tax. One question pops in my mind: WHY? Do we have something to prove to ourselves?
> 
> All will be OK at the end. If it is not OK, it is not the end.


WIS to live by! ;-)


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

View attachment 1456431


This is the case back with engraving.


----------



## locolockman (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

If anyone has second thoughts or their financial situation has changed PM me and we can negotiate a price. Thanks


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



locolockman said:


> If anyone has second thoughts or their financial situation has changed PM me and we can negotiate a price. Thanks


You probably mean well. However: if a watch is cancelled, we will refund and that watch then will go to the first of many still waiting on our list.

It is exactly your proposal that would undermine the honest process we have tried to set up and adhere to. We cannot prevent people making deals like this, but just hope that the WUS community will act in good trust.

The same could happen when people just do not have a "click" with it. You can simply send it back within 7 days after reception. We will refund and we will ensure the watch goes to the waiting list. It saves you the selling hassle but foremost will be the right thing to do for your fellow WUS mates.

So. Now I would like to see what happens to the first one posting his watch on the sales corner days after reception, probably with a price tag exceeding the original one.


----------



## locolockman (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



FORaSEC said:


> You probably mean well. However: if a watch is cancelled, we will refund and that watch then will go to the first of many still waiting on our list.
> 
> It is exactly your proposal that would undermine the honest process we have tried to set up and adhere to. We cannot prevent people making deals like this, but just hope that the WUS community will act in good trust.
> 
> ...


I definitely don't want to offend anyone but I really like your watch. I am posting this in the hope that one of the lucky 75 doesn't bond with it and may want to sell it. I am on your waiting list but I fear that I will be too far down to have a realistic chance so I am proactively asking for someone to sell me theirs, at a modest profit. Since none have shipped this post is premature but the eventuality is, you will ship them and someone may want to sell it rather than keep it. It's rare that you can buy something and immediately sell it for a profit.

QUOTE "It is exactly your proposal that would undermine the honest process we have tried to set up and adhere to."

You have set up and lived up to your process admirably for sure. Eventually 75 people will receive your watch. Once they are in possession of the watch it is their property. I do believe that the vast majority of the purchasers want the watch because it is a very nice watch at price point that you admit is very reasonable. It is my hope that the motive for buying the watch was pure love of horology by all 75. But if at least one was bought by a greedy free market capitalist that would like profit rather than the watch, I love horology and would gladly take it away from that person


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



locolockman said:


> I definitely don't want to offend anyone but I really like your watch. I am posting this in the hope that one of the lucky 75 doesn't bond with it and may want to sell it. I am on your waiting list but I fear that I will be too far down to have a realistic chance so I am proactively asking for someone to sell me theirs, at a modest profit. Since none have shipped this post is premature but the eventuality is, you will ship them and someone may want to sell it rather than keep it. It's rare that you can buy something and immediately sell it for a profit.
> 
> QUOTE "It is exactly your proposal that would undermine the honest process we have tried to set up and adhere to."
> 
> You have set up and lived up to your process admirably for sure. Eventually 75 people will receive your watch. Once they are in possession of the watch it is their property. I do believe that the vast majority of the purchasers want the watch because it is a very nice watch at price point that you admit is very reasonable. It is my hope that the motive for buying the watch was pure love of horology by all 75. But if at least one was bought by a greedy free market capitalist that would like profit rather than the watch, I love horology and would gladly take it away from that person


As you said, I cannot help it. We leave it up to the market and the wus members. I just hope that the watches will end up where they belong. If it was only profit steering this project, believe me: it would not have been built.


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Finally! Some pictures of an almost complete rattrapante watch. There was a whole lot of struggling with the production of the lugs as we informed you a bit about. 

Next step is to receive these samples, so we can fit the hands we already received and do the full functional test. That will be the coming week. After that we will be able to make a pretty accurate delivery plan. So keep an eye on this thread, the FB page (www.facebook.com/forasec) and/or your email.

PS: The rotor is not final, that will be skeletonized. The arrow on the bezel will be beige/brown as in the original plan. The bezel is still an old one. For the samples we use blank case backs to keep the numbered ones we posted earlier on undamaged.

PPS: Dropped pretzels, spilled coffee or similar and any other damage as a result of viewing these pics are excluded from our liability (sees first post below).


View attachment 1462374



View attachment 1462375



View attachment 1462376



View attachment 1462377


----------



## Machine Head (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

OMG

Those pics are just stunning

I have just dropped my pretzel!

You must be insane to flip this one!

Can't wait for more pics!


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

View attachment 1463718


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Don't mind alignment of the dial and bezel, this is just a quick put together.


----------



## navisurf (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Hi, one quick question... Will the winding ability/power of the movement be weaken as the rotor will be lighter after the cutout is done? Thanks!


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



navisurf said:


> Hi, one quick question... Will the winding ability/power of the movement be weaken as the rotor will be lighter after the cutout is done? Thanks!


Not as far as I am told.


----------



## DEPA (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

The winding ability will not be disturbed because the heavy metal area of the rotor will not be skeletonized.



navisurf said:


> Hi, one quick question... Will the winding ability/power of the movement be weaken as the rotor will be lighter after the cutout is done? Thanks!


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Without reading thru 38 other pages, because I can't remember. Can you please tell me if the bezel is a functional one, in that it rotates or is it stationary? It looks stationary.

Thank you.


----------



## DEPA (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

It is a fixed bezel. No use for a rotating bezel here.



I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Without reading thru 38 other pages, because I can't remember. Can you please tell me if the bezel is a functional one, in that it rotates or is it stationary? It looks stationary.
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## navisurf (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Thanks for the sharing DEPA 



DEPA said:


> The winding ability will not be disturbed because the heavy metal area of the rotor will not be skeletonized.


----------



## DavidRhuono (Apr 24, 2014)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Amazing, amazing project. Wow.


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

NOTE: THIS THREAD WAS TEMPORARILY REMOVED DUE TO AN WUS ADMIN ERROR.

All text has been restored, but all pics have been lost. I will gather some pics to post here. In the meantime, the alternative is to follow us on Facebook: www.facebook.com/FORaSEC.

Stephan
FORaSEC


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



FORaSEC said:


> NOTE: THIS THREAD WAS TEMPORARILY REMOVED DUE TO AN WUS ADMIN ERROR.
> 
> All text has been restored, but all pics have been lost. I will gather some pics to post here. In the meantime, the alternative is to follow us on Facebook: www.facebook.com/FORaSEC.
> 
> ...


Stephan, when you need to post something that requires subscriber action, please do it in this thread. I don't do Facebook and this thread provides a backup to email.

Rick "who had been expecting a request for payment about now" Denney


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

We will! I had expected to be able to start the second payment procedure as well by now. The reality is that I am eagerly waiting for the test result by the assembly partner and TNT in CH these days. It takes more patience than I had hoped. But even my father always says: good work takes time.


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Hi All,

Just got some pictures and - more importantly - the test results from our assembly partner in CH.

Result:

- Case OK, looking fine!
- Some of the mineral case backs we tested broke during WR test. We will now replace by sapphire.
- Clearance for pusher operation and lugs: OK. Not a lot of space due to design, but all OK after we made some adjustments in the lugs after receiving the first hand made samples end of last year.
- Arola supplied wrong hour/minute cog wheels (the movements were NOS remember, and we had to complete them with some parts that were missing in the lot we purchased). These will be re-suplied.
- Some bezels we found took a bit better lume filling, which we did address with our production partner.

So we did release the shipment of case parts etc from China. I am now awaiting final/final planning to be able to start the second and last part of the order/final payment. I find it important to get you final pics all completed before asking your money.

OK, so we did not make it in Feb, not in Mar and Apr, but we WILL make it in May. It is a fantastic watch and the only thing I regret is that we only have 75 movements to sell.

The pics (quick and dirty):


----------



## Tom (Feb 13, 2006)

Cool! Can't wait!!


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

I Like it. Its taking shape really well. Can't wait to get my grubby mitts on this.


----------



## Rattrapante Pete (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Well, my f71 2013 project watch arrived yesterday, so that will keep me going until this one gets in...affordables project committee really did a good job this year


----------



## initialjh (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

oh wow... i am sooo excited about this watch. Can't wait for the watch to arrive. Hope things are ironed out before final product but sounds like Torsten is ensuring quality is maintained!!!


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Any news on how things are coming together?


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Update on the WUS Rattrapante:
UPDATE

We have been quiet for some days. Waiting for much needed info. Well, not to worry. 

The missing hour/minute cog wheels (wrong ones were supplied by Arola) are located. It now looks like we will be able to start assembly next week. Plan is to show pics of the assembled product asap, so we can start the final payment process. And then we will rush to assemble all watches and get them out to all.... Well, rush whilst keeping quality standard high..


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



FORaSEC said:


> Update on the WUS Rattrapante:
> UPDATE
> 
> We have been quiet for some days. Waiting for much needed info. Well, not to worry.
> ...


In the meantime, you can have a sneak peek of the Black Luna, here without the final day/month/luna disc. Just a fitting sample. Still some available of that one by the way. The WUS Rat will be as beautiful for sure. By the way, this one is not being assembled right now, priority is full on the WUS Rattrapante batch first.


----------



## zeljko (May 25, 2012)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

nice


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Is there a tentative schedule for assembly of all of the parts and potential delivery? Thanks in advance


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



jsj11 said:


> Is there a tentative schedule for assembly of all of the parts and potential delivery? Thanks in advance


Hi, we have been waiting for some 3rd party suppliers, movement/dial assembly has started, cases and parts have arrived. I am waiting for some assembled end result pictures to send you the second and final payment info by email. For assembly we are depending on their schedule but all looks good to start every day now. I don't want to make promises we/our partners cannot keep, but next week the final payment (meaning assembly half-ready) should start with deliveries following asap.

We appreciate all your patience. I am aware we missed the (all) deadlines but TNT will not release the products before all is fine and tested.


----------



## MarkDaniels (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Wow!!! These watches look fantastic and a fantastic price, can't wait to see pics on here as the lucky 75 buyers receive them. Great work


----------



## asot (May 14, 2008)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



FORaSEC said:


> OK, so we did not make it in Feb, not in Mar and Apr, but *we WILL make it in May*.


...and as the wise people used to say in Greece _(in old times, not the "recent" politicians)_: Eat a big bite but don't speak "big words"...

Good luck with your project, I admire all you 75 buyers for your patience - I could have not been one of you...


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



asot said:


> ...and as the wise people used to say in Greece _(in old times, not the "recent" politicians)_: Eat a big bite but don't speak "big words"...
> 
> Good luck with your project, I admire all you 75 buyers for your patience - I could have not been one of you...


As some of the wise people of WUS say, "It comes with the territory. Ya puts your money down... and wait". I personally, do not know of ANY project that has ever met it's deadline... so??


----------



## pontz (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> As some of the wise people of WUS say, "It comes with the territory. Ya puts your money down... and wait". I personally, do not know of ANY project that has ever met it's deadline... so??


Yep!
Olivier like territory...


----------



## lakiboi (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

After a few times the word ASAP, takes a different meaning...☺

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I9505 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Hi all,

First of all, the criticism is fully right. It takes too long, things are delayed that the people of TNT didn't expect to be delayed. As sales partner we have to communicate with what we know, the information we get.

So big apologies. Assembly of the Rattrapante is waiting for the rotor now. It should have been finished but the 3rd party needs more time. To complicate things, our main contact person of TNT is in China at the moment for other business which makes communication hard.

After pushing hard, we got a (yes, poor quality) picture of an assembly parts test unit. Normally I would not show it because it is smudgy and cropped. But it is the first picture with all hands mounted (in an haphazard way). I felt it was best to show it anyway, as the wait is so incredibly long.

As for the wise men's saying (see posts above): correct. So we will shut up and wait until we have the pics at hand to start the final payment round. We expected this pic to be it, but no it wasn't.


----------



## heike1971 (May 20, 2011)

*ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

First of all, Stephan, thanks for keeping the open communication. I am one of the 75 waiting, and definitely I would have preferred to have my rattrapante in February, as initially planned.

However, I know what it takes to coordinate parties for such a small project across the world, and that means that I understand why we are here now. Wrong things happen, logistics issues arise, wrong supplies appear, making designs happen is not as straightforward as planned, tiny projects get tiny priority in suppliers' facilities... and we are reaching June and the Rattrapante is not here yet. Nothing that I -personally- would be surprised about, really. And nothing that stresses me, really.

Now we can start to yell like hell and put pressure on TNT/Stephan... or we can keep asking for open communication and good quality. I will definitely go the second way. I could friendly blame Stephan for being too optimistic, but in my eyes that is more than compensated for his proactive communication throughout the project's life. Overall, I am still as happy about the project as I could be, that's it.

Hey, I do think that this is a special watch, and I guess that most, if not all, of the future 75 owners have quite a lot of other watches to fancy while waiting. At least that's my case, and I don't mind to wait for some other few weeks if I end up getting what I'm expecting, which is quite a lot.

Cheers to all the other 74 lucky ones, to the other followers of this project, and definitely to Stephan, who still has some work ahead, after all these intense months ;-)

Sent on the go from my mobile device


----------



## zeljko (May 25, 2012)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

That is the right way, heike1971!!! Thank you honest communication, Stephan!!! I am waiting for this great watch together with 73 other members of this club!!!


----------



## Dangeruss3 (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



zeljko said:


> That is the right way, heike1971!!! Thank you honest communication, Stephan!!! I am waiting for this great watch together with 73 other members of this club!!!


Technically there are less. I bought two of them.


----------



## zeljko (May 25, 2012)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Lucky you!!!


----------



## Dangeruss3 (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



zeljko said:


> Lucky you!!!


Thanks...couldn't decide on color so I got one black and one blue. I'm also excited to get the watches, but understand that the process is complicated. I'd much rather receive a quality product, then something thrown together just to meet a deadline.


----------



## zeljko (May 25, 2012)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Lucky you!!!


----------



## zeljko (May 25, 2012)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

True!!! Me 2!


----------



## Rattrapante Pete (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



Dangeruss3 said:


> Technically there are less. I bought two of them.


Technically, there are fewer. I also bought two but it turns out my brother doesn't want one after all, argh


----------



## Dangeruss3 (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



Rattrapante Pete said:


> Technically, there are fewer. I also bought two but it turns out my brother doesn't want one after all, argh


Something tells me you won't have difficulty turning it.


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Thanks guys,

Just to be clear: there are 2 peeps who bought two. And they qualified because they were there at the start. They got no special treatment and were not prioritized in front of other people waiting. They asked in time when there still were watches to allocate.

Stephan


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Since you are throwing out a few stats, Stephan... can you tell us what the breakdown was for the blue and black? Just curious...


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Since you are throwing out a few stats, Stephan... can you tell us what the breakdown was for the blue and black? Just curious...


About 45 Black, but we will count again when people made up their mind when seeing the pics (that I still have not received). Trying to reach the people in charge but everybody is traveling it seems. Bad timing.


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

*The Good, the Bad and the Beauty *








































*
The Good *

Yes: pictures of the Watchsuseek Rattrapante Challenger models. The people from TNT were traveling for a week and that made it very hard to coordinate picture making. Look for yourself: for the first time you can judge the color difference between the black and blueberry dials. You will be able to change color preference still, no need to contact us about that. We made sure you can select the color at the last moment (final payment).

*The Bad *

We are very happy with this watch. Especially knowing in much detail the challenges (yep, we chose that model name right) that had to be overcome in getting the cases done right.

Even with the delay already incredible (yuk, horrible! :-( ) , we stick to our policy to do proper QC. And we are just not happy with the paint filling of the ceramic bezels. This is a manual process of filling with paint, wiping and baking. We finally (after some debate because pressure is building) decided to reject the bezel for the second time and we already started to re-do this manual painting in Germany at a different supplier.

That means the wait is still not over. But it shows we stick to our promise of going the extra mile (or two) to make this sub 1000 USD Rattrapante (think about it) one that you will love. We will not give a planning to avoid further disappointment. (In pencil, we scribble 10 days more in our book, but I shouldn't tell you).

*The Beauty....*

Definitely not the Ugly. Look at these pictures and rest at peace that you decided to go for it and wait. So many others missed this boat. A Rattrapante limited to 75 pieces in bull head configuration and fixed lugs. It is quite the watch if we say so ourselves. b-)


----------



## zeljko (May 25, 2012)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Great!!!  This is going to be a great watch!!! Thanks for up date!!!


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Another update:

We will now have sapphire on top and bottom of the watch. ;-)


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



FORaSEC said:


> Another update:
> 
> We will now have sapphire on top and bottom of the watch. ;-)


Just made my whole day--a wonderful change and a significant improvement.

Rick "good things come to those who wait" Denney


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

And price will stay the same. ;-)


----------



## RBrylawski (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



FORaSEC said:


> And price will stay the same. ;-)


Oh sure, make the rest of us who weren't lucky enough to get in on this, feel even more envy. ;-)


----------



## onomatopia (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



FORaSEC said:


> Another update:
> 
> We will now have sapphire on top and bottom of the watch. ;-)


WHAT!!! now we can't tell that great story you had about that previous material...:-d:roll:
Nah... I'm going to tell it just the same....;-)


----------



## marnix.moed (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



onomatopia said:


> WHAT!!! now we can't tell that great story you had about that previous material...:-d:roll:
> Nah... I'm going to tell it just the same....;-)


as if the story of this watch wasn't long enough ;-)

but great to see that it has sandwich sapphire now


----------



## marnix.moed (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



FORaSEC said:


> for the first time you can judge the color difference between the black and blueberry dials. You will be able to change color preference still, no need to contact us about that. We made sure you can select the color at the last moment (final payment).


looking good stephan!

i think my preference is still black. how about you guys?


----------



## zeljko (May 25, 2012)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Hmm.... I have ordered blue but now I am thinking to take black one...

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## davozs (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



zeljko said:


> Hmm.... I have ordered blue but now I am thinking to take black one...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


I have ordered *black* but now I am thinking to take *blue* one... Hahaha


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

I hope the hands on the Blueberry are resetting to zero...

On a Rat, they have to be dead on!


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Yep. I was expecting that. Ofcourse they will. Picture takers can just not imagine watch nerds sharp eyes for details. I saw it immediately but waited to long already for some decent shots. ;-)


----------



## SOG (Jun 28, 2012)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Let me know if anyone is looking to sell theirs 
would like to take the blue.


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Update:

Will have a telcon with the TNT guys this afternoon. Looks like those parts finally are all ready now and they can start finish assembly and QC this week. I expect to hear a date for first deliveries and a go-ahead on the final payment round. I will go to our assembly partner personally to check if QC is good before any deliveries will be made anyway.

Hang in there! The long, long, (did I say long?) wait should come to an end soon. I will confirm after my telcon. Please ensure that [email protected] is added to your "safe sender" list in your email client, so our email with the GO will reach you.

Stephan
FORaSEC


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Just ended my phone call with TNT. Finally all parts will be in this week. Which means that our assembly partner will start finalizing assembly this week. The movements are complicated so we will use sufficient time for testing and QC.

This means that I will be sending out an email with instructions to pay the second payment before the end of this week (friday most probably). We will then start delivery of watches as soon as QC allows in small batches (5 or 10 at a time) instead of the big bang that I prepared originally. What a wait this has turned out to be! I like a bit of pre-sales excitement, but this is dragging it out to the max I know.

As always, thanks for the continued patience. We lost just a few orders and I will reach out to the waiting list to offer these next week.

Stephan
FORaSEC


----------



## speedster25 (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Please no stress Stephan, take a cup of relaxing herbal tea and layback. Making watches should be fun and real watchlovers are patient ;-)


----------



## hpark21 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Payment for #7 made this morning... Today's my b-day and it is turning out to be pretty good day. Hopefully I will be able to strap this thing on soon.


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Payment for number 26 - done. All excited about this one. Am waiting for 3 pre orders to land now - the Makara Octopus, Helberg CH6 and of course the WUS Rattrapante. Hopefully they will start to arrive very soon as all have been delayed for one thing or another which is testing, to say the least given I am an impatient bugger.


----------



## AtTheBeach (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Just paid up on 42. Now the real wait begins... :drool:


----------



## Machine Head (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Just paid up

Tank you for all the updates


----------



## dr.Lucky (May 9, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Payment for number 70 - done. Tank's for updates.


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Payment complete for blueberry #14! Now the anticipation of seeing this amazing piece on the wrist! Thanks again for under taking this project Stephan and congrats to all those that will be seeing the culmination of their commitment with a rare piece of timetelling!


----------



## marnix.moed (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



FORaSEC said:


> This means that I will be sending out an email with instructions to pay the second payment before the end of this week (friday most probably).


Wow, time flies... when you've been on vacation! :-d

Got back a few days and already found out that the Rattrapante is almost ready to ship :-!

I only don't know which strap to choose :-s For example, the flieger strap seems to have a TNT logo, but will the tan leather nato have that too? To me such, even such small detail like a logo on the inside of a strap can make the difference.


----------



## navisurf (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Payment made for mine too! Thanks a million Stephan and all others at ForASec and TNT for the wonderful work so far. Hope to see photos of the first completed units soon  So exciting!!! Looking forward to welcome my very first Rattrapante into my collection!!!


----------



## navisurf (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Stephan - Can I ask if there is AR coating on the top crystal for better visibility in the sun? Thanks!


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



jsj11 said:


> Payment for number 26 - done. All excited about this one. Am waiting for 3 pre orders to land now - the Makara Octopus, Helberg CH6 and of course the WUS Rattrapante. Hopefully they will start to arrive very soon as all have been delayed for one thing or another which is testing, to say the least given I am an impatient bugger.


So glad to help you with some free patience therapy on the house! ;-))


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



marnix.moed said:


> Wow, time flies... when you've been on vacation! :-d
> 
> Got back a few days and already found out that the Rattrapante is almost ready to ship :-!
> 
> I only don't know which strap to choose :-s For example, the flieger strap seems to have a TNT logo, but will the tan leather nato have that too? To me such, even such small detail like a logo on the inside of a strap can make the difference.


We know you like the fine details from before! Yes, both leather straps have the TNT logo stamped on the back.


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



navisurf said:


> Stephan - Can I ask if there is AR coating on the top crystal for better visibility in the sun? Thanks!


Navisurf: no AR coating. We are not a fan of that on the outside due to scratch resistance of the coating. Only on the inside has a limited effect. Thirdly: we changed from the borosiliciate to sapphire. At the cost of this watch we reached all limits in terms of value for money really ;-) Nobody is going to get rich, but there will be 75 rather unique watches in the world thanks to this project. In 25 years time somebody will profit from it I am sure. ;-))


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Finally: the backside of a fully mounted watch with the modified rotor.


----------



## Rattrapante Pete (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

And there are live pics of the Klocksnack project watch on the Facebook page, if anyone else has any lingering doubts about the case, lugs, or bezel that will be shared with the Challenger Rat. I think the Swedish members did rather well, actually - from the pics they put up it's a handsome watch.


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Dear All,

If you DID NOT receive our email with the request to pay the remaining part of your order, please contact me via sales @ forasec.com!

But first check your spam filter please....

Assembly update: All seems to go well. This means the current plan is to have ALL watches ready for transport to our warehouse next week. If not all, then almost all. More than have been paid sofar... UNLESS QC will show a generic, sofar unknown issue (have to keep that in mind just in case).

So no tiny batches but one delivery from the assembler to us, that's the current plan I learned this morning from TNT.

Sounds great to my inpatient ears!

Stephan


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



FORaSEC said:


> Dear All,
> 
> If you DID NOT receive our email with the request to pay the remaining part of your order, please contact me via sales @ forasec.com!
> 
> ...


Reads great to our equally anticipating 







eyes Stephan! Thanks for the update!


----------



## navisurf (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Thanks for the clarification on the AR coating Stepan. No worries mate... No doubt at all this is THE best value watch I have so far  Looking so much forward to wearing it! Thanks again man!


----------



## artemis620 (Oct 3, 2009)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Payment made on number 51


----------



## marnix.moed (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



FORaSEC said:


> We know you like the fine details from before! Yes, both leather straps have the TNT logo stamped on the back.


awesome! i was first considering a custom leather nato, but somehow a logo can sometimes makes the difference to me. especially if the strap itself fits nicely


----------



## marnix.moed (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



FORaSEC said:


> Finally: the backside of a fully mounted watch with the modified rotor.
> 
> View attachment 1539505


beautifull! i like such little details like a modified part.


----------



## marnix.moed (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



FORaSEC said:


> Navisurf: no AR coating. We are not a fan of that on the outside due to scratch resistance of the coating. Only on the inside has a limited effect. Thirdly: we changed from the borosiliciate to sapphire. At the cost of this watch we reached all limits in terms of value for money really


i have double feelings about double sided ar. it often gives an amazing look, like there is no glass at all. on the other hand indeed... scratches. why use sapphire if the top stil get scratched (retorical question )?
but 1 sided does help and is worth it imho.

but i totally get that you guys work with a tight budget (and thank you for that), so i can understand why that part has been skipped. besides, it can be applied afterwards as well (mind the warranty of course).
having said all that, no blue-ish shine gives that old feeling to a watch imho. so i'll see if i can live without it.


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

IMPORTANT:

Calling all Watchuseek Rattrapante pre-order customers:

if you have not yet ordered and paid the second and last payment, we cannot proceed with your watch as they are made to order (dial color/serial number). Please let us know if you plan to pay later (some already did).


----------



## Rogo (Jan 27, 2012)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



FORaSEC said:


> IMPORTANT:
> 
> Calling all Watchuseek Rattrapante pre-order customers:
> 
> if you have not yet ordered and paid the second and last payment, we cannot proceed with your watch as they are made to order (dial color/serial number). Please let us know if you plan to pay later (some already did).


If I am very optimistic, I can see some persons move from the waiting list to the actual reservation list? lol


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



Rogo said:


> If I am very optimistic, I can see some persons move from the waiting list to the actual reservation list? lol


We had only 2 cancellations (always happens at the moment of payment ;-) ). But not all have paid, which COULD lead to more. But I cannot shift watches to the waiting list before we have confirmed that the deposit-payer wants to cancel. They paid the deposit, so we will remind them in a friendly tone to make their final order and payment.

At the moment I have only one free number that already was offered to the waiting list. In case of no answer in 48 hours, we advance through the list.


----------



## Rogo (Jan 27, 2012)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

:-dI keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Hi Stephan, is there a target date as to when the watches are scheduled to be shipped? I wont keep you to it but i am also waiting for a Helberg CH6 and a Makara Octopus and of course the Rattrapante and they all keep getting pushed back and it would be good to know when your target to start shipping would be. Thanks in advance

p.s. If any other member tells me to "be patient, its a great watch for a great price etc etc etc" I will respectfully ask them to take a long walk off a short pier


----------



## SOG (Jun 28, 2012)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



FORaSEC said:


> We had only 2 cancellations (always happens at the moment of payment ;-) ). But not all have paid, which COULD lead to more. But I cannot shift watches to the waiting list before we have confirmed that the deposit-payer wants to cancel. They paid the deposit, so we will remind them in a friendly tone to make their final order and payment.
> 
> At the moment I have only one free number that already was offered to the waiting list. In case of no answer in 48 hours, we advance through the list.


I too is in the waiting list  somehow hope it will get to me, but then again I am soft of way back in the list

Sent from my iPhone 7 using IPhone


----------



## navisurf (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

The wait is getting harder and harder as it gets closer and closer to the actual delivery  Are any of you feeling the same?


----------



## locolockman (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



navisurf said:


> The wait is getting harder and harder as it gets closer and closer to the actual delivery  Are any of you feeling the same?


I agree completely. How is the assembly going. Patiently waiting for quattro-quattro.


----------



## hpark21 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Just noticed this video from their facebook site:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=319312648225297


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Hi Stephen, any updates on the assembly and projected shipping dates?


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



jsj11 said:


> Hi Stephen, any updates on the assembly and projected shipping dates?


Hi all,

Sorry, was not feeling all too well and couldn't get myself to finish my complete to-do list yesterday.

Assembly: I actually had a talk with our assembly partner yesterday about shipping of a package. Normally I get all updates through TNT, but having the chance to talk to the guy himself was interesting. Even when I had to switch to my rusty German. He informed me yesterday about the process they are going through. I like those watch makers, as they are real technicians. No small talk, all black or white. No greys. The movement is a tough one he told me with a mix of admiration and tiredness.

They found some very small variations in the length of a pusher to cause an issue with the rat function. This was only visible by checking for wear after several days of testing. They decided to shorten it a bit, in all pieces. Meaning they actually disassembled all watches, reworked, reassembled, tested every watch against WR again.

This obviously had some, but no serious impact. About 20 Blueberry watches are ready now, but the assembly partner insisted on testing them over the weekend. He did that before and that was the reason to find this small imperfection. He values his QC "stamp of approval" and won't be pushed in that department.

The assembly has been full of small surprises and he states that nobody should have it serviced, even by an experienced watch maker, without consulting TNT first. There are some nitty-gritty "need to knows" you only find out when doing the assembly. Furthermore he was adamant that "such a piece should not be sold at this price" and "Swiss companies would take more than a year to develop the case/movement/dial/hands combination". ;-) For real.

I guess he is more right than TNT thought when they took on this "challenging" project. :rodekaart

Deliveries: So, if testing is OK, the first 20 BB ones will leave him monday or tuesday, the batch of Black ones they were assembling should leave him wednesday or thursday. That should cover the first 40-45 in our delivery list. The rest is planned to be shipped to our warehouse on the 14th. Bear in mind they all go to The Netherlands to our warehouse where I wil be overseeing packaging and final quick test to send them to you by UPS. So first shipments next week is realistic! Maybe a few lucky dutch guys will get it next week?

I actually did something I normally loathe. I had the watch with Ernie's (Watchuseek Chief in Command) name on it prepared for expres shipment, so that it will arrive here on monday. I'll try to hand deliver it to him after receiving.

Hoping he can share some pics and first impressions because, as I fully realize, you will want to hear from somebody else but me or TNT now. ;-)

Stephan

PS: Still some people have not made their final order/payment. We remind you that we make the watch only after confirmation, as we need to know the final choice of dial color. Meaning that delayed payment will delay delivery. We can see who received/opened our emails (yes, Big Brother stuff), so if you need some more time just say so and let us know your color. You had to wait, we can wait a realistic amount of time as well, but we would like to have all assembled.


----------



## Machine Head (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Thank you for the update. Why ANYONE would want to bail out of this has got to be nuts!


----------



## locolockman (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



FORaSEC said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Sorry, was not feeling all too well and couldn't get myself to finish my complete to-do list yesterday.
> 
> ...


Stephan, I hope you are feeling better and thank you for the update. Hopefully the first batch of black dials will include #44. Would your assembler possibly write down the "difficulties" that should be accounted for in an assemble/disassemble service? I would like to include them with the original paperwork. Are there any other potential issues with the operation of the buttons/crown? My moonphase JLC had the "don't change the date between 2-10 a.m." restriction or something like that. Waiting is hard.


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Good question. I will discuss with TNT. I am rather sure that TNT will have their standard policy that service/repair must be carried out by an approved service shop or by TNT. For the owners' manual I will check and make sure that any info for users will be made available.


----------



## locolockman (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Stephan, I am hoping that the straps are long enough to accommodate my 8.5" wrist. I ordered mine with the two extra straps. Thanks.


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

On my way to warehouse with few pieces. A start with delivery is made!


----------



## navisurf (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Oh yes!!!!! It is finally starting to ship


----------



## maardein (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Just got an email from UPS that a package is coming my way, originating from KT E FULFIMENT BV. Is that you?


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Yep. Our efulfillment partner. But today it was me who packed the watches as all schedules shifted around too many times. And I wanted to get the first ones in route as promised too many times. Yours just didn't make the ups pick up guy. It will be picked up on Monday.


----------



## hpark21 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Darn! I did not get any notice!!! AARRGGHH!!


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Majority will be shipped next week. Still some of you did not finish final order and payment.... Might be a good time to take care of that NOW. ;-)


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Really excited to see how this is going to turn out and it seems like this week is the week our waiting comes to a close.

Am looking at a couple of leather NATO straps that I have seen near my office that they do in 24mm and 26mm and wondering which to buy. I know that the specs say 24mm but looking at the pics make me believe that a 26mm would be a snugger (is that a word?) fit. I hate having a millimetre of metal showing through in my straps and the ones in the pics make me believe there is enough room for the 26.

Stephan, I know you are super busy right now, but I you are checking the forum, you think a 26mm NATO would work on the Rat or a 24 is the max?


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



jsj11 said:


> Really excited to see how this is going to turn out and it seems like this week is the week our waiting comes to a close.
> 
> Am looking at a couple of leather NATO straps that I have seen near my office that they do in 24mm and 26mm and wondering which to buy. I know that the specs say 24mm but looking at the pics make me believe that a 26mm would be a snugger (is that a word?) fit. I hate having a millimetre of metal showing through in my straps and the ones in the pics make me believe there is enough room for the 26.
> 
> Stephan, I know you are super busy right now, but I you are checking the forum, you think a 26mm NATO would work on the Rat or a 24 is the max?


26 will be ok. The original design leaves room for the curve of the lugs on the inside, so 24mm has some space left.


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Awesome, thanks Stephan, appreciate the speedy response. Good luck getting the watches out.


----------



## speedster25 (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Mine was in the first batch but was rejected by Stephan! I would have liked to have it earlier, but I'm extremely happy with the extra testing Stephan did! No half measures on this project ;-)

I'm very much looking forward to this magnificent time piece....


----------



## Rattrapante Pete (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Someone's got one...is that a wrist triumphantly sticking out of a ditch somewhere in Europe? Horlogeforum.nl, hèt forum voor de liefhebber van horloges. :: Algemene Horlogepraat :: De pakjesman was vroeg vandaag!


----------



## maardein (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



Rattrapante Pete said:


> Someone's got one...is that a wrist triumphantly sticking out of a ditch somewhere in Europe? Horlogeforum.nl, hèt forum voor de liefhebber van horloges. :: Algemene Horlogepraat :: De pakjesman was vroeg vandaag!


Yes, that's mine


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Also was able today to make some photo's of number 2 and have my first test-drive. Maardein and I live in the Netherlands and therefore it didn't had to travel a long distance! 

To be honest I really like the watch,... the finish of the end product is pretty nice. Especially if you take in account the very low price. The blueberry dial is a nice,.. something special that you don't see every day. Luckily the black dial will soon come in front of the lens for some additional photo's.

So let's not bore you with more desirable comments and show you some photo's.

First some quick photo's on the black nato. It was included with a more Salmon color nato (not my favorite as the color is off), a black nato, a flieger black leather and a brown leather nato (my favorite).


TNT Challenger 75 01 by Bidle, on Flickr


TNT Challenger 75 02 by Bidle, on Flickr


TNT Challenger 75 03 by Bidle, on Flickr


TNT Challenger 75 04 by Bidle, on Flickr


TNT Challenger 75 05 by Bidle, on Flickr


TNT Challenger 75 06 by Bidle, on Flickr

Time to show you one more strap,.. but first two photo's of the back-side. The machine finished movement looks nice:


TNT Challenger 75 07 by Bidle, on Flickr


TNT Challenger 75 08 by Bidle, on Flickr

Now for the time being my favorite strap. First photo with some reflection in the glass to give you a more realistic feeling.


TNT Challenger 75 09 by Bidle, on Flickr


TNT Challenger 75 10 by Bidle, on Flickr

An last photo a crop of 100% to show the quality of the dial:


TNT Challenger 75 11 by Bidle, on Flickr

Thanks for watching, didn't had a lot of time, but know you will probably appreciate them! Otherwise I'll. ;-)


----------



## maardein (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



Bidle said:


> Also was able today to make some photo's of number 2 and have my first test-drive. Maardein and I live in the Netherlands and therefore it didn't had to travel a long distance!
> 
> To be honest I really like the watch,... the finish of the end product is pretty nice. Especially if you take in account the very low price. The blueberry dial is a nice,.. something special that you don't see every day. Luckily the black dial will soon come in front of the lens for some additional photo's.
> 
> ...


Man your photos are as nice as always!


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Nice Pics Bidle! Waiting for info from QC world in CH. They should send more to me tomorrow and my plan is to send everything I get within this week again.

Hey, some people did not put their order and money where their mouth is yet! Maybe these pics help! If you plan to order and pay: give me a shout via [email protected], cause we will be refunding your original deposit at a certain stage to allow others to take the watch. We will be sending out a reminder email to the few out there as well by tomorrow.


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Thx,... also has to do with your fine job. Feel free to use the photo's if you like.

Too bad some people didn't paid yet, they will definitely miss out. In the end probably not a very big deal as it is a desirable watch.


----------



## speedster25 (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Great pics, getting a better idea of the blue berry with these...


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

A good deal of watches will be shipped out from CH to me tomorrow! Most of you will get your UPS notification email this week!


----------



## cheenkuan (Sep 10, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Thanks for sharing the photos Maardein and Bidle. Bidle, if it's not too much to ask, please share photos of the watch with the black flieger strap.

The anticipation for those of us who are waiting is just building and building.


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Thx, sorry don't have a lot of time therefore just made these quick photo's.
Do know I'll not wear it on the black strap. As it thickens the lugs and therefore the watch. A nato fits very nice under the watch. Of-course it also depends on the size and shape of ones wrist.


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Watchuseek rattrapante shipping update: A good number of watches have arrived late today in our warehouse in The Netherlands. Most will be shipped tomorrow. UPS will send a note with tracking link via email.

Serial numbers: 20, 30, 44, 45, 68, 67, 16, 04, 27, 28, 17, 34, 49, 06, 58, 29, 69, 59, 22, 35, 26, 13, 33, 05, 25, 39, 51, 24, 53, 75, 08, 01, 21, 48, 07

Next week should be the final batch.


----------



## heike1971 (May 20, 2011)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



FORaSEC said:


> Watchuseek rattrapante shipping update: A good number of watches have arrived late today in our warehouse in The Netherlands. Most will be shipped tomorrow. UPS will send a note with tracking link via email.
> 
> Serial numbers: 20, 30, 44, 45, 68, 67, 16, 04, 27, 28, 17, 34, 49, 06, 58, 29, 69, 59, 22, 35, 26, 13, 33, 05, 25, 39, 51, 24, 53, 75, 08, 01, 21, 48, 07
> 
> Next week should be the final batch.


Mine is in!!!! Yiiiihaaaaa!!!! 

Sent on the go from my mobile device


----------



## locolockman (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Mine too. Yes!!!


----------



## AtTheBeach (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Received mine today, 42/75; absolutely awesome! And much more legible than I was anticipating, great jab Torsten and crew!!


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



AtTheBeach said:


> Received mine today, 42/75; absolutely awesome! And much more legible than I was anticipating, great jab Torsten and crew!!


You know what they say: pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## locolockman (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

How long does it take to ship from the Netherlands to Chicago? Waiting patiently?


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

I would think about a week. Havent sent a thing to that hill before.


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

We sent out a reminder email to the last 7 people who did not send us their final order & payment for the Rattrapante. Only if we receive these very, very (very!) soon, we still might be able to ship before our holidays.


----------



## Rattrapante Pete (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

If there's any correlation between payment date and watch shipping date then I anticipate mine very soon, excellent.


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Yours (6) will be shipped today.


----------



## Rattrapante Pete (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Aaaaaaand I just got the email. Thanks Stephan!


----------



## hpark21 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Yes!! Mine shipped today!! (Surprised that they are estimating Thursday arrival. Seems to take a lot longer than typical cross atlantic shipment IMHO)


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Mine is scheduled for delivery next Friday after being shipped today. Thanks so much Stephan and the TNT crew - very excited about this one.


----------



## Rattrapante Pete (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Ha, mine says next Thursday. I currently have a watch with customs here in Canada, it's been there for a week.


----------



## dmgreen11 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



locolockman said:


> How long does it take to ship from the Netherlands to Chicago? Waiting patiently?


Hey - I'm waiting for mine in Chicago as well. Figured there's would be only one of these in the Windy City. Maybe we'll get them together at some point.....

Darren


----------



## locolockman (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

That would be great. Which color did you ge


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



hpark21 said:


> Yes!! Mine shipped today!! (Surprised that they are estimating Thursday arrival. Seems to take a lot longer than typical cross atlantic shipment IMHO)


We are using standard UPS service. If we would have used a faster service, we would definitely get comments about costs. For other projects we could have sponsored from "huge amounts of margin" ;-) , not this time. This project was designed with no room to wiggle from day one.


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



FORaSEC said:


> We are using standard UPS service. If we would have used a faster service, we would definitely get comments about costs. For other projects we could have sponsored from "huge amounts of margin" ;-) , not this time. This project was designed with no room to wiggle from day one.


I wonder if he got it backwards in his wording and intended to praise the quickness. Mine is also scheduled for arrival on Thursday, and a week from the Netherlands is quite fast--I have shipped photography equipment to and from there several times.

Rick "who would have expected ten days or two weeks for standard shipping" Denney


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Oh. Well. A week is not impressive I think. Ups have their own customs service. That enables them to plan ahead. And declare the package while still underway. Ups does n


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

...does not have fixed pricing however. We gambled with the rate we communicated at the start. We could not have known the diversity of places these watches are going to. Amazing. From Japan to South Africa to Alaska, California, Australia, Singapore, Spain, Ukraine, various European countries, South. American ones. I seriously consider making a map to show you.


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Yes I know: Spain is Europe. ;-)


----------



## zeljko (May 25, 2012)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Ukraine is also part of Europe...


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



zeljko said:


> Ukraine is also part of Europe...


Yes, the largest country in Europe even. And since two days a country that cannot be removed from front pages here in NL. Funny that no one mentions the catastrophic "accident" on the front of Russian newspapers. Propaganda. I have nothing against Ukraine, I hate war in general. Almost 300 innocent people died in Ukraine because of what? Sorry for off topic, it is a subject that just pushed itself to the front right now. Was just reading some news articles about it. Two full families living close to here died in that plane. Ukraine is a great country. But some of maybe not the best Ukrainian examples (or are separatists not Ukrainian?) should not mess with the remains of our people, not wave with found children's toys in front of a camera as trophy, not take the scrap metal nor send evidence to Russia. And allow international research teams to the site. Now.

Let's go back to talking watches.


----------



## symplectic (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Got mine! I am no Bidle in the photography department, but here you go.









I agree that the salmon-colored nato doesn't look good. But the brown leather nato looks great, and for me the black flieger is absolutely perfect. Gives the watch a very rugged look, which works perfectly with the boldness of the design. (And I have skinny wrists, but the watch fits great -- thanks to the strap-makers for putting in enough holes!)

Overall a fantastic job with the watch, thanks to Stephan and all for making it happen.


----------



## dmgreen11 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



locolockman said:


> That would be great. Which color did you ge


Went with the blue dial.

And you?

Darren


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



symplectic said:


> Got mine! I am no Bidle in the photography department, but here you go.
> 
> View attachment 1568238
> 
> ...


Glad you like it! I love both leather straps as well. We adapted the standard strap size of the black Flieger strap to fit well. Happy see it work out well!


----------



## Tom (Feb 13, 2006)

My black edition came in today!!! Very happy. Top notch fit and finish!!

Really quick pics

Camera Roll-1011 by -Tom*K-

Camera Roll-1009 by -Tom*K-

Camera Roll-1008 by -Tom*K-


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Wish I would not missed this watch. I would be on in a hot second!


----------



## locolockman (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

My watch is a world traveler. Since leaving Switzerland it went and visited Stephan in the Netherlands, it is now in Germany. Still on schedule for Chicago on Thursday. Patiently waiting.


----------



## MODWG (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Mine has followed the same path but has has already left Cologne but not landed here in the US yet. It says it's on schedule for Thursday in California. I know it may get stuck in customs, however. I hope not.


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

I just saw that a delivery signature is required. I hope it arrives Thursday as predicted--I'll be home. Otherwise, it's going to be a problem. Fedex will reroute it to a local facility, but UPS is not so easy to work with in that regard, and their facilities are not close to my rural location.

Rick "hoping for Thursday" Denney


----------



## hpark21 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



Rdenney said:


> I just saw that a delivery signature is required. I hope it arrives Thursday as predicted--I'll be home. Otherwise, it's going to be a problem. Fedex will reroute it to a local facility, but UPS is not so easy to work with in that regard, and their facilities are not close to my rural location.
> 
> Rick "hoping for Thursday" Denney


You can always pay them $5 to hold it at their local "UPS store" I believe (if you have one near you - they tend to have longer hours than their depots). Fedex does this for free though (routing to Fedex Kinkos store)


----------



## heike1971 (May 20, 2011)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Got it!!! And here's the proof :



I just put it on the wrist without even checking it, nor changing strap... but the first impression has been really excellent!!

Thanks, Stephan, TNT and my rattrapante colleagues. Loos like it really worths the long wait ;-)

Sent on the go from my mobile device


----------



## locolockman (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



locolockman said:


> My watch is a world traveler. Since leaving Switzerland it went and visited Stephan in the Netherlands, it is now in Germany. Still on schedule for Chicago on Thursday. Patiently waiting.


 It is now in Louisville Kentucky, Still waiting patiently, NOT. Tomorrow's the big day.


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



locolockman said:


> It is now in Louisville Kentucky, Still waiting patiently, NOT. Tomorrow's the big day.


Ditto for me. UPS did give me a chance to address the signature issue, too.

Rick "who's been patient a long time--another day won't hurt" Denney


----------



## zeljko (May 25, 2012)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Number 11/75 has arrived...


----------



## MODWG (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



locolockman said:


> It is now in Louisville Kentucky, Still waiting patiently, NOT. Tomorrow's the big day.


Mine is in Louisville as well.

A few year ago I bought a IWC pilot chrono from the Netherlands. It sat in Louisville for a couple of days, so I called UPS who referred me to a person at the Customs office. She wanted to know if it had any jewels. She was talking about the diamond encrusted cases in blingy watches. I had to explain to her about the jewels in a mechanical watch. She also wanted to know if there was any animal product in the band. It was a bracelet watch so that was irrelevant. Finally, she wanted to be assured that it wasn't from Japan. I couldn't figure out what that was all about.

Hopefully, since this is a much less expensive watch, it won't be a problem.


----------



## hpark21 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



MODWG said:


> Mine is in Louisville as well.
> 
> A few year ago I bought a IWC pilot chrono from the Netherlands. It sat in Louisville for a couple of days, so I called UPS who referred me to a person at the Customs office. She wanted to know if it had any jewels. She was talking about the diamond encrusted cases in blingy watches. I had to explain to her about the jewels in a mechanical watch. She also wanted to know if there was any animal product in the band. It was a bracelet watch so that was irrelevant. Finally, she wanted to be assured that it wasn't from Japan. I couldn't figure out what that was all about.
> 
> Hopefully, since this is a much less expensive watch, it won't be a problem.


Hmm.. I did order the leather flieger strap. Hopefully that is NOT an issue.

According to the tracking mine already left Louisville.


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



MODWG said:


> Mine is in Louisville as well.
> 
> A few year ago I bought a IWC pilot chrono from the Netherlands. It sat in Louisville for a couple of days, so I called UPS who referred me to a person at the Customs office. She wanted to know if it had any jewels. She was talking about the diamond encrusted cases in blingy watches. I had to explain to her about the jewels in a mechanical watch. She also wanted to know if there was any animal product in the band. It was a bracelet watch so that was irrelevant. Finally, she wanted to be assured that it wasn't from Japan. I couldn't figure out what that was all about.
> 
> Hopefully, since this is a much less expensive watch, it won't be a problem.


The reason for those questions is that calculating duty on a watch is rather complicated. Each part of the watch is calculated differently. And there are different categories for electrical vs. mechanical (and for automatic winding versus manual winding, if mechanical), watch cases of solid or clad in precious metals versus those of base metal, movements with 17 jewels or less versus those with more than 17 jewels (with another line between 8 and 9 jewels if manually wound, and between 1 and 2 jewels if electrically powered), bands made of textile or metal versus band made of animal hides, and so on. And the parts of watch cases that are precious metal (solid or clad) or base metal are calculated separately. So, to calculate duty, the customs officer must know: 1.) the material of the case, 2.) the material of the band, 3.) the material of the dial, 4.) the material of the bezel, 5.) the type of movement, 6.) the type of display, 7.) the type of winding (if mechanical), 8.) the number of functional jewels in the movement, and 9.) any jewels applied for appearance. Plus, the relative contribution of each of those parts to the total value of the watch. And they they page through a book several inches thick and calculate the corresponding duty.

Or, they just charge the normal 3% flat rate for the first thousand over the $800 exemption, even if the value exceeds that extra thousand. That's what they did for us when we came back from Switzerland with much more than that in new watches. We paid about $180 in duty--less than it could have been.

For these, they are probably just declaring that they are within the exemption available to a typical receiving household and not bothering with it. Mine has also left Louisville already, and it's scheduled for delivery tomorrow afternoon.

Rick "thinking the declared value of an IWC would move it into a different processing line" Denney


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

A new batch of watches is to be sent to my shipping partner today. I will get the numbers (should be all) a bit later. My shipping partner has all info to ship each watch. They declare a lower rate, specified per watch part indeed. UPS is paid to do customs stuff themselves. Expensive, but normally no hick up in customs.

I will leave for a family holiday tomorrow morning (don't even think about it: all valuables are stored on a safe location!). I will be monitoring my email on a daily basis. If there is an issue with your watch (these are delicate creatures and UPS doesn't treat them like the ladies they are), I will instruct the TNT service department to take over from me to assure you do not have to wait for a solution until I am back.

I see all delivery notifications from UPS incoming the last days. I hope you will be wearing the watch in good health and great spirits.

One note: please wind the watch with the main crown on top before starting playing with the rattrapante (I know you will want to do that the minute it is out of the box). It will not work properly when not decently wound.

I will be back later with the numbers of today's shipment!

Stephan (almost in holiday relaxation mode, but not quite yet)


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

These are the numbers that are ready and will be shipped from CH to NL today. It looks like shipment will take place on monday/tuesday.

Some customers did not receive a guarantee certificate with their watch. These will be mailed by regular snail mail to you.

Torsten (TNT) will post a link to a manual document in this thread later on as well.


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Mine arrived today, and have been super impressed by the quality of the fit and finish. It's mesmerising the Rattrapante work. Unfortunately, it arrived on the same day as my Rolex and so have decided to let this go, can't really justify keeping it when I have been selling watches left right and centre to get down to a manageable number and I know that there is someone out there that really wants one.

Those who are waiting for theirs are going to be pleased. Here are some pics


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



FORaSEC said:


> These are the numbers that are ready and will be shipped from CH to NL today. It looks like shipment will take place on monday/tuesday.
> 
> Some customers did not receive a guarantee certificate with their watch. These will be mailed by regular snail mail to you.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. Stephan and enjoy your much deserved holiday! Congrats first of all too those that have theirs in hand and thanks also too all that have been able to give us some fantastic pict. which has helped to keep me semi-pacified while in the "waiting zone"! Anxiously anticipating #14 blueberry which hopefully will be in babied form upon arrival ;-)! Congrats and thanks again too both you and your TNT Rattrapante team for all the hard work put into this WUS LE project and glad to see that we will all see the fruits of your horological labors in a relatively short amount of time!


----------



## hpark21 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

I just got mine. The rattrapante hands are slightly off.  What is worse is that they were aligned in the beginning and after playing around for a bit, it started to drift.

Another thing noticed is how difficult the winding of the watch is. I think with the lug design, they should have put the buttons and crown on the side of the watch instead of the top. Maybe it is just my fat finger talking.

Hopefully my issue with hands alignment can be fixed stateside instead of sending it back to Europe, but if it has to be done, it has to be done I guess.

Otherwise, the watch is working well.

EDIT: Noticed 2 different occasions where white hand got "stuck" while running and gentle shake or tap would make it all of sudden catch up (as though rattrapante button was pressed which was not the case). It is going back to TNT at Germany unfortunately.  Hopefully it isn't going to be a LONG wait. That said, the "GAP" on the second hand is NOT growing larger.. Maybe it wasn't tight and it just needed a BIT of twist to get it seated tight.


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

*ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

My fingers are pretty fat, too. But no watch is perfect and this one has a unique and interest look. It's not easy to wind, but I could wind it.

All iPhone pics. I'll do it properly at a later time.

The unboxing:





















Yes, the watch was running, along with the chronograph, in the box. Somebody along the way played with it. 
Out of the box:







The back, with the flieger strap:







On the wrist:







A more distant mirror view--it's a good size for my tree-branch wrists:







And the personalized warranty card:







And one more of the back (a key reason not to use the NATO, by the way):








My wife loves the ceramic bezel. She's not so wild about the flieger strap screws. But I'm ecstatic that the strap is long enough.

Function seems perfect so far.

EDIT: Now that I see these pics on my computer monitor, I must have had a big greasy fingerprint on my iPhone lens. These are worse than usual. But it gives an idea.

Rick "not taking it off for a couple of days" Denney


----------



## MODWG (Aug 1, 2008)

*Got Mine but there is one problem*

Certainly a striking watch and everything I could have asked for except... Can you spot the problem? I haven't decided what to do and don't know if a remedy is possible.


----------



## artemis620 (Oct 3, 2009)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Number 51 in NYC, I love it nicer in person then in the photo's.
Thank you


----------



## MODWG (Aug 1, 2008)

*Got Mine but there is one problem*

Certainly a striking watch and everything I could have asked for except... Can you spot the problem? I haven't decided what to do and don't know if a remedy is possible.

View attachment 1573973


----------



## RBrylawski (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Got Mine but there is one problem*



MODWG said:


> Certainly a striking watch and everything I could have asked for except... Can you spot the problem? I haven't decided what to do and don't know if a remedy is possible.
> 
> View attachment 1573973


I'm not good at guessing, so what's the issue?


----------



## MODWG (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: Got Mine but there is one problem*



RBrylawski said:


> I'm not good at guessing, so what's the issue?


It's black, not blue


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: Got Mine but there is one problem*



MODWG said:


> Certainly a striking watch and everything I could have asked for except... Can you spot the problem? I haven't decided what to do and don't know if a remedy is possible.
> 
> View attachment 1573973


Let me guess! You can't get your camera settings to accurately depict your blueberry dial. :think:r my old eyes are getting worst than I thought and you have the black dial ;-)! I like the black dial just fine but here's hoping the blueberry dial version that I ordered looks a little more blue than yours !


----------



## RBrylawski (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Got Mine but there is one problem*



MODWG said:


> It's black, not blue


I thought that might be the case, but sometimes it's hard to capture blue in pictures. I'd be disappointed if I ordered blue and got black. I'm not sure I'd be disappointed enough to ship it back, but I can see how your expectations were not met.


----------



## hpark21 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: Got Mine but there is one problem*



MODWG said:


> Certainly a striking watch and everything I could have asked for except... Can you spot the problem? I haven't decided what to do and don't know if a remedy is possible.


This certainly bring up questionable QC from Swiss considering only 75 units in this batch.

I could see right away what the issue was. IF you can live with black dial, maybe you can just request blue dial to be sent to you. Certainly, shipping back and forth the whole watch will cost well in excess of the value of the dial(IMHO) for TNT/ForASec.


----------



## MODWG (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: Got Mine but there is one problem*

It's not blue, it's black. I went outside and looked at it in sunlight, then indoors in several types of light.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



Rdenney said:


> ...
> 
> A more distant mirror view--it's a good size for my tree-branch wrists:
> View attachment 1573759
> ...


I must say - the Beanies are a nice added touch!


----------



## locolockman (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Got Mine but there is one problem*



MODWG said:


> Certainly a striking watch and everything I could have asked for except... Can you spot the problem? I haven't decided what to do and don't know if a remedy is possible.
> 
> View attachment 1573973


It looks blue to me.


----------



## kaik (Sep 12, 2013)

Nice pics....nice watch....thanks |>

While I waiting for mine nº13.....:-s



FORaSEC said:


> Watchuseek rattrapante shipping update: A good number of watches have arrived late today in our warehouse in The Netherlands. Most will be shipped tomorrow. UPS will send a note with tracking link via email.
> 
> Serial numbers: 20, 30, 44, 45, 68, 67, 16, 04, 27, 28, 17, 34, 49, 06, 58, 29, 69, 59, 22, 35, 26, 13, 33, 05, 25, 39, 51, 24, 53, 75, 08, 01, 21, 48, 07
> 
> Next week should be the final batch.


The watch was sent one week ago and i don´t have noticies to UPS.....not mail....nothing :think:


----------



## MODWG (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: Got Mine but there is one problem*

I took another look at it in the sunlight... There isn't a bit of blue, but it's sort of a dark gray, not as dark as the bezel. Actually, the black is growing on me.

It's certainly a noticeable watch. My wife asked me about it immediately. I bought a Ball Magnate GMT for travel 4 months ago and have worn it a lot, including everyday on a 2 wk trip and she's still not commented on it.

As for the watch itself, it is a bit hard to wind but my fat fingers got the job done. The pushers take a lot of force which is, I think, a good thing but at first I thought it was defective.

If anybody has gotten a blueberry dial, I'd like to see it. Mine certainly doesn't look like the prototypes. But, as I said at the start, black is growing on me.


----------



## TokyoLunch (Jun 22, 2013)

*Re: Got Mine but there is one problem*

I haven't seen mine yet, but I got sent a pic of it.... looks blueberry to me. I certainly wasn't expecting blue-blue, but blueberry, yes, seems fine.


----------



## MODWG (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: Got Mine but there is one problem*



TokyoLunch said:


> I haven't seen mine yet, but I got sent a pic of it.... looks blueberry to me. I certainly wasn't expecting blue-blue, but blueberry, yes, seems fine.
> 
> View attachment 1574570


That doesn't look very blue to me. Mine is really a dark gray, and I'll admit that yours doesn't look to different from mine at first glance. However, if I hold mine up to the screen, it does look very different-- no blue at all, just dark gray.


----------



## locolockman (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

I have the black and it is very black so if yours is dark gray I would think that is the blueberry. It is a bluish gray..


----------



## MODWG (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



locolockman said:


> I have the black and it is very black so if yours is dark gray I would think that is the blueberry. It is a bluish gray..


Interesting. For what it's worth (not much) I took a picture of the watch with the picture of the blueberry watch from a post, above. You'll see it's quite different, but this is my office computer, not calibrated so who knows. As I said, it's growing on me, whatever color it is.


----------



## locolockman (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Accurate color representation via computer is tough. Angled views through the sapphire face change the look dramatically but blue is blue and black is black. My black face is very black, not gray or even very dark gray it is black as coal.


----------



## MODWG (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

well, it sounds like this is the blueberry model. I'd have called it charcoal.


----------



## SnapIT (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Hold up a sheet of orange to yellow paper like a post-it note against half the dial. If its blue it will jump out at you. You need to see the colour complement of the dial to really discern the shade of blue. If its black it will be black with out a shadow of a doubt. 
(SnapIT - ex house painter/renovator and colour matcher by eye... loooong time a go )


----------



## MODWG (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Interesting suggestion... I tried it next to Yellow and Orange... it still looks gray to me. The point is that even if it is called blueberry, if you have to hold it next to yellow or orange to make it look blue instead of gray, then it's basically gray. I wonder if there's some variation in dial color within their production?


----------



## locolockman (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



jsj11 said:


> Mine arrived today, and have been super impressed by the quality of the fit and finish. It's mesmerising the Rattrapante work. Unfortunately, it arrived on the same day as my Rolex and so have decided to let this go, can't really justify keeping it when I have been selling watches left right and centre to get down to a manageable number and I know that there is someone out there that really wants one.
> 
> Those who are waiting for theirs are going to be pleased. Here are some pics


Everyone has a Rolex, only 74 others have the Rattrapante.


----------



## SnapIT (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Time for you to try out one of these test and satisfy yourself that you are seeing the world the way the normally sighted do. It takes a few moments and you'll know the answer..

To the Ishihara test on their website..

http://www.colour-blindness.com/colour-blindness-tests/ishihara-colour-test-plates/










www.colour-blindness.com/colour-blindness-tests/ishihara-colour-test-plates/


----------



## MODWG (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Cute. I hadn't gone through that since med school.

I easily got them all. I'm not color blind.

Those books used to be very expensive-- I seem to recall they were over $500. Now you can get them for free. Amazing.


----------



## SnapIT (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Good to hear Doc! So now you have me wondering, if you handed the watch to a normally sighted teenage girl what would she say the dial colour was in her estimation? In the contrast image linked in my last post to my eye the difference is obvious but it is side by side with the black dial so no contest. As a breitling owner and collector I've seen my fair share of "BLUE" dials and none pop more then Breitling blues I can attest to that. So its a matter of lighting, lens composition of the watch (no AR coating on the sapphire lens), and complementary colours in the room that will influence your impression of the dial. Talk to any Breitling owner and they say, all the time, change the location or time of day and you have a different dial because of the situation. So maybe it needs to be worn around a bit to see its charms under different conditions.

Ron won't mind me pinching a couple of his images to salt this thread 

Grey baby...










Blue baby... but not blueberry


----------



## locolockman (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

I always knew I was color blind. I did terribly though.


----------



## MODWG (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Why a teenage girl? Actually, since I'm a Pediatrician, I certainly can ask a teen age girl, or boy for that matter next week when I'm back in the office.

I agree that the side by side picture shows a real difference but I just can't see it. I do imagine that what I've got is what they're calling 'blueberry' but mage it's the evil offspring of a furtive mating between the two colors of dials, consummated in the Forasec back room. Shall I call the National Enquirer?


----------



## SnapIT (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



MODWG said:


> Why a teenage girl? Actually, since I'm a Pediatrician, I certainly can ask a teen age girl, or boy for that matter next week when I'm back in the office.


Why a teenage girl? Because for visual acuity who can you think of that can distinguish between 20 close shades of pink and choose just the right one???  It will be interesting to hear about the feedback you get Doc.


----------



## locolockman (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

I have worn this watch for two days now. I absolutely love the look of it. The pictures on here are very good but they don't do this watch justice. It is a great looking watch. The fit and finish are very good and the movement is beautiful.


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

*ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Well, oopsie. Mine will be making the return trip--the chronograph minutes hand fell off.

Oh, well. Stuff happens. I'll get to wait a little longer before putting it into rotation.

Rick "who kept the packing materials" Denney


----------



## hpark21 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



Rdenney said:


> Well, oopsie. Mine will be making the return trip--the chronograph minutes hand fell off.
> 
> Oh, well. Stuff happens. I'll get to wait a little longer before putting it into rotation.
> 
> Rick "who kept the packing materials" Denney


Stephan told me that I can return just the head and that is what I plan to do, just return the head. The glued bottom end of the TNT box just fell apart as it was very tight when I pulled it out of the inner box. I will just use bubble wrap and put it inside a box and ship it via Fedex.


----------



## artemis620 (Oct 3, 2009)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

I hope everyone is enjoying their watch as much as I am. Now for the hard part, picking a leather nato
strap. How about some Idea's....


----------



## locolockman (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

I just ordered a brown leather nato from panatime.


----------



## davozs (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

One interesting review in Spanish although you can translate it using "traducir" label: TNT (Torsten Nagengast Time) RATTRAPANTE


----------



## SnapIT (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

The excellent fit, finish and presence of this the WUS Challenger Rattrapante 2014! 
It was an absolute thrill finally seeing the tracking turn towards home and taking delivery of my new beauty. 
Thanks Stephan! Thanks TNT!


----------



## Rattrapante Pete (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Really loving my black one. I was worried about the case and lugs but they're spot on, and the case shape makes it wear a little small, which is perfect. Fit and finish are great on mine. Love the function of it too!


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Guys (and lady): just got message that not all Watches arrived yet at our warehouse. Tomorrow 9 will be shipped. Contacted TNT to get more info. Have to run now, if my wife sees me posting work related stuff I will not survive. Will update when I get info.

Stephan


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

If a watch needs shipping back, pls send me an email. I will give you the direct TNT return address to avoid longer-than-necessary waiting.


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



FORaSEC said:


> If a watch needs shipping back, pls send me an email. I will give you the direct TNT return address to avoid longer-than-necessary waiting.


Stephan, I have tried [email protected] with no response. Is that the correct address?

Rick "unable to find a different address" Denney


----------



## DEPA (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Hi Denney, Please send email to [email protected] directly. They will take care of the return while stephan is on vacation till 11th of August.


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Rick, I replied two days ago. Will check and resend.


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Pls continue to use [email protected] as main address. Otherwise things will be mixed up. I check email daily and will reply within 12 hours. Not bad considering holidays... ;-)


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



FORaSEC said:


> Rick, I replied two days ago. Will check and resend.


I found your reply. Don't know how I missed it (actually, both of them). Will prepare the shipping straight away.

Rick "whose eyes need checking" Denney


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Finally I received a manual to put online for you. I did this in Dropbox as I have limited access from my holiday address. Let me know it it doesn't work please.

Here the link to the file: https://www.dropbox.com/s/88kgvteuytws1jd/User Guide Challenger 2 Rat1 (1).pdf


----------



## Dangeruss3 (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Stephan...do you have any more updates on the remainder of the shipment? I haven't seen anything else on when to expect delivery.

Thanks


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Hi All, just arrived last night home, back from holidays. I learned from TNT that remaining watches will be shipped today to our warehouse. Shipment should start wednesday again if they arrive in time.


----------



## yenfoolun (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Since you back, pls look into my case seriously, I have not receive mine and UPS can't find it likely. I have called UPS several times earlier. Getting frustrated and inconsistent answer. Till their investigation team said only sender can call to UPS sending country center for investigation.

Hv you or ur team call UPS? So how now?

I dont get any update from you or UPS since many days. Can only check the UPS tracking page...

Where is my no 57?


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



yenfoolun said:


> Since you back, pls look into my case seriously, I have not receive mine and UPS can't find it likely. I have called UPS several times earlier. Getting frustrated and inconsistent answer. Till their investigation team said only sender can call to UPS sending country center for investigation.
> 
> Hv you or ur team call UPS? So how now?
> 
> ...


Hi Chris,

As we informed you, your package shipment is under investigation by UPS. We are on top of them but an investigation takes time, normally at least 8 days. Sometimes less, sometimes more. It is very unfortunate but out of our direct control at the moment as I have explained to you. I promised to update you as soon as we have news and we will - as soon as I have any info on it. Repeating the question on FaceBook or on this WUS thread does not change the facts and the actions we have taken. We want you to receive the watch as much as you do.

Stephan


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



yenfoolun said:


> Since you back, pls look into my case seriously, I have not receive mine and UPS can't find it likely. I have called UPS several times earlier. Getting frustrated and inconsistent answer. Till their investigation team said only sender can call to UPS sending country center for investigation.
> 
> Hv you or ur team call UPS? So how now?
> 
> ...


Hi Chris,

As we informed you, your package shipment is under investigation by UPS. We are on top of them but an investigation takes time, normally at least 8 days. Sometimes less, sometimes more. It is very unfortunate but out of our direct control at the moment as I have explained to you. I promised to update you as soon as we have news and we will - as soon as I have any info on it. Repeating the question on FaceBook or on this WUS thread does not change the facts and the actions we have taken. We want you to receive the watch as much as you do.

Stephan


----------



## yenfoolun (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



FORaSEC said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> As we informed you, your package shipment is under investigation by UPS. We are on top of them but an investigation takes time, normally at least 8 days. Sometimes less, sometimes more. It is very unfortunate but out of our direct control at the moment as I have explained to you. I promised to update you as soon as we have news and we will - as soon as I have any info on it. Repeating the question on FaceBook or on this WUS thread does not change the facts and the actions we have taken. We want you to receive the watch as much as you do.
> 
> Stephan


i can only pray!

is the shipment insure?


----------



## locolockman (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Stephan, I just want to say thanks for all your hard work in keeping on top of this project. I received my watch and am very happy with it. The fit and finish are very good and it ticks boxes my many other watches don't. I would happily be involved with another project as soon as my wife lets me


----------



## ivanswk (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



FORaSEC said:


> Hi All, just arrived last night home, back from holidays. I learned from TNT that remaining watches will be shipped today to our warehouse. Shipment should start wednesday again if they arrive in time.


Hi Stephan, drop u a mail just now, can you review and revert. thank you


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



yenfoolun said:


> i can only pray!
> 
> is the shipment insure?


You will be refunded or get a watch that is cancelled (different number). Don't worry. I kept a cancelled watch since I know this is missing.


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



locolockman said:


> Stephan, I just want to say thanks for all your hard work in keeping on top of this project. I received my watch and am very happy with it. The fit and finish are very good and it ticks boxes my many other watches don't. I would happily be involved with another project as soon as my wife lets me


Thank you! I hope you will wear the watch in good health for many years!

Stephan


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



ivanswk said:


> Hi Stephan, drop u a mail just now, can you review and revert. thank you


Yes, received and taken action.


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

No watches received yet in our warehouse. I am trying to get update on shipment but so far no concrete reply from TNT. I have a UPS tracking number but package is not yet shipped. Pushing for more info as it is also hard for me to plan shipments this way. Will let you guys know as soon as I find out more.

Stephan


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Again update: Just got confirmation that the watches will arrive in our warehouse tomorrow. Probably not in time to ship however. We will be shipping out s fast as possible though, my partner is waiting, carton boxes ready, documents made, but without watches there is not much to ship.


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



FORaSEC said:


> No watches received yet in our warehouse. I am trying to get update on shipment but so far no concrete reply from TNT. I have a UPS tracking number but package is not yet shipped. Pushing for more info as it is also hard for me to plan shipments this way. Will let you guys know as soon as I find out more.
> 
> Stephan


Stephan, glad to read that your holiday went well and thanks for the update! Come on #14 come to PAPA!


----------



## yenfoolun (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



yenfoolun said:


> i can only pray!
> 
> is the shipment insure?


hi Stephan,

can i know is the shipment insure?

if UPS really lost it, how much compensation you can get? and what will i get in the end?


----------



## Rattrapante Pete (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



yenfoolun said:


> hi Stephan,
> 
> can i know is the shipment insure?
> 
> if UPS really lost it, how much compensation you can get? and what will i get in the end?


Well, Stephan did say he was holding back a watch in case yours ends up having been stolen...best of luck, I know I'd be anxious too. You'll be happy when you have it.


----------



## yenfoolun (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



Rattrapante Pete said:


> Well, Stephan did say he was holding back a watch in case yours ends up having been stolen...best of luck, I know I'd be anxious too. You'll be happy when you have it.


jus saw his reply... thnx

yes. im too anxious. after 50 deals online internationally.... first time parcel lost in shipment. feeling sour when i see other ppl playing their rattrapante !


----------



## Dangeruss3 (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Received my watches today, and I have to say that I'm pretty impressed. Everything lines up and seems to work great. Very nice watch, especially for the price. My favorite strap is definitely the black leather.

I bought one of each, because I couldn't decide on which color to get. I've decided to keep the black one.


----------



## zeljko (May 25, 2012)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Very nice!!!


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



yenfoolun said:


> hi Stephan,
> 
> can i know is the shipment insure?
> 
> if UPS really lost it, how much compensation you can get? and what will i get in the end?


Exactly. Insuring or not insuring is basically a business decision on our side of things. It is expensive. We already pay roughly 35 euro more for shipping to most locations than we ask from customers. In this case with a lot more far-away destinations than calculated with. Somehow Europeans did not order as many as we budgeted when fixing shipping fees for customers.

My warehouse/shipping partner for this project sent out over 3000 parcels, mainly watches, internationally the last 12 months. Not one lost package. I myself have this same experience with ups for the last 6 years but in lower qty. So loosing one watch normally is not such a big deal compared to the otherwise high costs of shipping. Most watches are easy to replace.

But luck can turn against you. In the shipments for the rat we lost one, number 16, that got "misplaced" (read stolen) in transit. For yours we hope to get better news. I will again check with my shipping partner if they got news for you today. It is 07.08 am here now. You face the delay now but at the end I made sure I can send you a new watch just in case, like we did with that other unfortunate customer. I kept a cancelled one just in case. We have to take that loss if necessary. Our risk, our money.


----------



## dsmcastro (Nov 26, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

What was written on the rotor before machining?


----------



## artemis620 (Oct 3, 2009)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

love the photo


----------



## hahaha3111 (May 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

In case anyone want to sell yours, please let me know


----------



## BombFish (Feb 12, 2014)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

this watch is nuts.


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Answer to what was written on the rotor before:

The name of the company the movements were purchased by. That is now bankrupt. The only reason we could get these movements at an incredible price.


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



FORaSEC said:


> Answer to what was written on the rotor before:
> 
> The name of the company the movements were purchased by. That is now bankrupt. The only reason we could get these movements at an incredible price.


I think people are curious about the name of that company because the script is unreadable. But I recall it was a Russian company, so there may be some Cyrillic in there.

Rick "not finding a picture with much resolution" Denney


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Ah I see. I never asked/checked. I understand it never really took off.


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Some customers are waiting for replies by TNT service department. I have been trying to contact them as well. This morning finally got in touch with Torsten himself. He will check and ensure that Service gets back to you.


----------



## SOG (Jun 28, 2012)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Anyone looking to sell theirs? lol
Oh another thing I have notice...this watch was shown on the discovery channel
"The Science of Interstellar "


----------



## FondOfWatches (Aug 4, 2014)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



SOG said:


> Anyone looking to sell theirs? lol
> Oh another thing I have notice...this watch was shown on the discovery channel
> "The Science of Interstellar "


I would more than happy to buy one as well!

Cheers.


----------



## SOG (Jun 28, 2012)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



FondOfWatches said:


> I would more than happy to buy one as well!
> 
> Cheers.


I wonder what is the 2015 project though, any updates?


----------



## locolockman (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

I have #44 I might be willing to sell i have all the bands and it would rate high 90s on the tz scale. Virtually unworn. Pm me.


----------



## zeljko (May 25, 2012)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

minute 10.19...


----------



## FondOfWatches (Aug 4, 2014)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Hi, can some of the lucky owners tell me what is the exact lug to lug lenght? I have heard different numbers: from 53 to 58mm??
Do you think it would fit on my small 6.5" wrist?


----------



## yoshiki (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

any1 can share where else can i buy the flieger / open end strap? or any1 selling their flieger strap can pls pm me? 
thanks!


----------



## locolockman (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



yoshiki said:


> any1 can share where else can i buy the flieger / open end strap? or any1 selling their flieger strap can pls pm me?
> thanks!


Google Flieger strap with CHICAGO screws. Good Luck


----------



## DEPA (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



yoshiki said:


> any1 can share where else can i buy the flieger / open end strap? or any1 selling their flieger strap can pls pm me?
> thanks!


Please contact Stephan at Forasec. He has all original Challenger straps. [email protected]


----------



## locolockman (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*



DEPA said:


> Please contact Stephan at Forasec. He has all original Challenger straps. [email protected]


You can Google Flieger strap with *CHICAGO* screws


----------



## heike1971 (May 20, 2011)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

I thought you may like a picture of how it looks two years later...





Sent on the go from my mobile device


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: ALL 75 ARE RESERVED!! : WATCHUSEEK EDITION RATTRAPANTE "CHALLENGER"*

Not the Rattrapante but the Luna is one of my latest additions. Still not happy with the strap options amd damn wide fixed lugs. Any suggestions?


----------

